# Lace Party with jscaplen May3 - Rescuing UFOs #2



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Belle, they are just fabulous. What lovely colors and very nice work I was wondering about your curtain.

We are finally home. Just a quick note to pop in and say hi!! I have to say that I really feel like my 3 year old GS trying to keep up with his 6 year old brother - both in my knitting lately and also with catching up on this very busy group


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Oh, Belle, they are just fabulous. What lovely colors and very nice work I was wondering about your curtain.
> 
> We are finally home. Just a quick note to pop in and say hi!! I have to say that I really feel like my 3 year old GS trying to keep up with his 6 year old brother - both in my knitting lately and also with catching up on this very busy group


Welcome back, Jan and Jacki!!!

Belle, I totally agree with Jan. Your doilies are fabulous!!!!! 

PS: Ronie and others, stay out of the way of lawn mowers!  I am so glad you weren't more seriously hurt.

Melanie, I hope you have an enjoyable, trash free ride this evening :thumbup: Some people's kids anyway...Really?!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, those are all so beautiful.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful doilies Belle!! I do plan to try that pattern some time. I wish any 'new problem' with my knitting was half a nice looking as yours!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you checked in Jacki. We do miss you. And welcome back Jan.

Belle, those doilies are superb. Your ability to fix them is to be commended as well. I would be very pleased to be the gift recipient of any of them. They do look so nice all together! 

Melanie, sounds like a nice way to spend your lunch time even though you didn't get any knitting in.

Ros, what a lovely outing you had with Jackson. How nice of you to acknowledge that woman's knitting and share with us!

Well I spent a lot of the day collecting prizes I won during the yarn crawl. I guess my luck at winning things has changed, since I have now won 3 door prizes and the pattern from the bingo game. Maybe I should play the lottery!

Here's a picture of some of the goodies. It is so exciting. I now have 3 kits. One for a baby blanket and 2 shawls. This should keep me busy for a loooong time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jan and Jacki!!!
> 
> Belle, I totally agree with Jan. Your doilies are fabulous!!!!!
> 
> ...


Agreeing with Toni's comments.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you, Caryn.. Great haul!

Sue


sisu said:


> Glad you checked in Jacki. We do miss you. And welcome back Jan.
> 
> Belle, those doilies are superb. Your ability to fix them is to be commended as well. I would be very pleased to be the gift recipient of any of them. They do look so nice all together!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you checked in Jacki. We do miss you. And welcome back Jan.
> 
> Belle, those doilies are superb. Your ability to fix them is to be commended as well. I would be very pleased to be the gift recipient of any of them. They do look so nice all together!
> 
> ...


Goodness, would not mind winning those, either!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That is fantastic Caryn! You have won a lot of nice yarn. :mrgreen: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Belle, those are all so beautiful.
> 
> Sue


I think they are stunning absolutely beautiful , you have made me want to make a doily . I've been trying to think what yarn I have that I could use 
I've also found some creamy gold sequinned yarn that I'm thinking of using for either another shawl or a scarf haven't decided yet . Had no luck today finding any blocking pins might have to look online 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are stunning absolutely beautiful , you have made me want to make a doily . I've been trying to think what yarn I have that I could use
> I've also found some creamy gold sequinned yarn that I'm thinking of using for either another shawl or a scarf haven't decided yet . Had no luck today finding any blocking pins might have to look online
> Sonja


I've never seen American style blocking pins here either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Lucky you, Caryn.. Great haul!
> 
> Sue


Definitely lucky . Some lovely yarn there
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never seen American style blocking pins here either.


All I could find was different size pins which were not cheap so I thought I may as well look online and get what I want . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I could find was different size pins which were not cheap so I thought I may as well look online and get what I want .
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Woo Caryn!! Nice winnngs 

Sonja, do you have a taxidermy store near you? They use t-pins. Else Amazon or Ebay online.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, those are stunning. I almost for words :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- As I mentioned yesterday, I finished up the REDO of the purple doily -- as a quick reminder, when I did the first one, after blocking I discovered a dropped stitch and didn't think I could fix it. Well, today I learned some more valuable lessons.
> 
> 1. The new doily which is pictured below, I thought was perfect -- until I took a picture of it and found an error -- another dropped stitch which ran, but it was near the bind off so I fixed it. Moral of this story: With complex lace, irregularities of the pattern show up really well in a photograph.
> 
> ...


Belle, so glad you were able to repair rather than frog. It is great the first one found a home where it will be loved. Best wishes with your curtain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is a wonderful haul. Well done!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are stunning absolutely beautiful , you have made me want to make a doily . I've been trying to think what yarn I have that I could use
> I've also found some creamy gold sequinned yarn that I'm thinking of using for either another shawl or a scarf haven't decided yet . Had no luck today finding any blocking pins might have to look online
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja for your lovely comments. I use Long quilt pins (2 3/4") -- they are rust proof and have a glass bead at the top so it is easy to handle. They are much finer than the T-pins that some use. I much prefer the finer point and shaft and although occasionally I bend a pin due to my own shortcomings, I've never had any problem with them. So you might try sewing notions or a quilt store.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are stunning absolutely beautiful , you have made me want to make a doily . I've been trying to think what yarn I have that I could use
> I've also found some creamy gold sequinned yarn that I'm thinking of using for either another shawl or a scarf haven't decided yet . Had no luck today finding any blocking pins might have to look online
> Sonja


Sonja, look in the sewing section for T pins or long glass heads. If there is a quilt supply store check there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo Caryn!! Nice winnngs
> 
> Sonja, do you have a taxidermy store near you? They use t-pins. Else Amazon or Ebay online.


No taxidermy shops anywhere near here I'm going to look on Amazon tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sonja, look in the sewing section for T pins or long glass heads. If there is a quilt supply store check there.


That's what I saw , darn I thought I had to have proper blocking pins 
Sonja


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun day, Ros! You are right, that jumper is very nice!!!


Ditto from me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely patterns, especially the Breath of Spring.


jscaplen said:


> Scroll down to see the Persian Prints Afghan
> I love the dust rose against the black.
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/pages/persian-print-afghan-free-pattern
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ended up just taking the black, which is now cast off, and waiting for the letters. I am reserving judgement on the group- one lady really annoyed me with her snippy attitude- but I will go at least one more time.


Yay! For finishing the black.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love how you talk about plants, Tanya.


tamarque said:


> Yes, that sounds more accurate. Nature always seem to create many plants with similarity. I think that is part of the protection of the species--creating confusion for predator species.
> 
> Morning glories are intentionally planted around here. But they have a strong will of their own. I planted them to create a living shade for my dining room windows which are huge and allow way to much summer sun for my plant shelf inside. However, those moved themselves over the years to the garden where they love to climb my cukes, tomatoes, beans, etc. I try to allow a few to hug the fence, but these plants really like to chose their own company and ignore me. We need to have conversation--again, this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yay! For finishing the black.


just working her name, now!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

They really are beautiful. love the pattern and the colours.


Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- As I mentioned yesterday, I finished up the REDO of the purple doily -- as a quick reminder, when I did the first one, after blocking I discovered a dropped stitch and didn't think I could fix it. Well, today I learned some more valuable lessons.
> 
> 1. The new doily which is pictured below, I thought was perfect -- until I took a picture of it and found an error -- another dropped stitch which ran, but it was near the bind off so I fixed it. Moral of this story: With complex lace, irregularities of the pattern show up really well in a photograph.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lots of lovely goodies.


sisu said:


> Glad you checked in Jacki. We do miss you. And welcome back Jan.
> 
> Belle, those doilies are superb. Your ability to fix them is to be commended as well. I would be very pleased to be the gift recipient of any of them. They do look so nice all together!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- As I mentioned yesterday, I finished up the REDO of the purple doily -- as a quick reminder, when I did the first one, after blocking I discovered a dropped stitch and didn't think I could fix it. Well, today I learned some more valuable lessons.
> 
> 1. The new doily which is pictured below, I thought was perfect -- until I took a picture of it and found an error -- another dropped stitch which ran, but it was near the bind off so I fixed it. Moral of this story: With complex lace, irregularities of the pattern show up really well in a photograph.
> 
> ...


Belle - those are so beautiful! You do wonderful work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan/Jacki--great to see you here again. Hope you can be with us.

Belle--fabulous doilies. The pattern has such great movement to it.

I like your lessons learned. I did a lace scarf a while back and had the same experience of discovering some holes when blocking. I was horrified and wanted to roll back the time clock for a redo. After some private temper tantrums I posted on KP where people encouraged me to try the repair. It was stunning to see how well they came out and are not visible at all unless you have an eagle eye for lace knitting. 

Hope you can get back to your curtain soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love how you talk about plants, Tanya.


Thanks Linda. I do love plants and find a lot of my spirituality in being with them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie sometimes first impressions can be bad but end up being good... I have done that several times thinking I will never like that person and then ended up being good friends 

Tanya I think the Morning Glory's you plant start out much bigger than the wild ones.. much more showey too 

Ouch!!! Bev. That had to hurt.. I bet his Aunt felt bad.. and she probably believed him from then on!! 

Good to see you again Jacki!!!

Welcome home Jan... I'm glad you popped in!!

Beautiful Belle!! I am looking forward to getting started on mine.. I love your Spring colors.. I would like to do several.. I'll just see how the first one goes LOL 

Thanks for letting us know Julie!! I am sure you are right.. we will be split on this one too!!! we have several days to go still..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think they are stunning absolutely beautiful , you have made me want to make a doily . I've been trying to think what yarn I have that I could use
> I've also found some creamy gold sequinned yarn that I'm thinking of using for either another shawl or a scarf haven't decided yet . Had no luck today finding any blocking pins might have to look online
> Sonja


Go to a quilt shop and get the yellow end pins.. I think several hundred in a box http://www.joann.com/search?q=pins The ones I am talking about has 500 pins in the box, with the yellow balls on the end. With the pins you choose you just need to make sure they will not rust.. if you want you could always coat them with some clear nail polish.. I just use my quilting pins.. they have never rusted..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Norma and I hope your computer will get fixed quickly  

Caryn that is a great bunch of yarn and patterns you won!! are you playing the Lottery???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mmmmmmmm.



Ronie said:


> Julie sometimes first impressions can be bad but end up being good... I have done that several times thinking I will never like that person and then ended up being good friends
> 
> Tanya I think the Morning Glory's you plant start out much bigger than the wild ones.. much more showey too
> 
> ...


I think so!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yay! For finishing the black.


YAY Julie!! you got that done quickly!!  I'm glad its behind you now..

and Belle I agree with the pins.. and the fact that the camera is a great tool for picking out flaws in our work... Or ourselves.. I tried taking some selfies the other day... good grief I am so glad I don't have to look at me ..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I love the Nigella and would knit that again - there is a version with a stocking stitch body which would look a little more casual I think.
> My daughter has informed me that if I'm not going to wear the other one, "pretty please, could I have it?" She thinks it would be perfect at work in the summer. So, it will not be frogged.


I'm glad it won't be frogged Linda. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, what a lovely haul. I hope you keep your good luck. It's nice to have around near the yarn stores. 

Yay, Julie, for the end of the black scarf.

Belle, those doilies are stunning. I love them. I finally got ink and have the pattern printed off. Thank you so much for all your hard work.

Back from graduation. I finished off another Seaman's Hat and started another light lacy summer scarf. It went really well. It was so nice to see DS graduate. He has a few things to finish up this summer before he gets his diploma. He is planning on getting married in Oct.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bev, beautiful dandelion photo.

Tricia, your cat's paw is looking gorgeous.

Toni, beautiful Madryn, Norma you have designed a beautiful pattern. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your designs.

Julie, I hope you are feeling better.

I hope everyone is safe from earthquakes and bad weather. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> This came through on my Ravelry recommendeds. Not that I could ever wear it but it might make a nice alternative to a wedding shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-cardigan-2


Very pretty Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, indeed. Was at a friend's garden yesterday and a bee flew up my shorts and stung me 3 times before I could get it out!!!!
> That was a very rude thing for it to do, if you ask me.


Ouch!!! And very rude!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sonja, I'm looking forward to seeing your shawl finished.

Bev, congratulations on DD graduating.

Sue, Spring Fling is looking gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations to your DS on both accounts Bev


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great pictures of Jackson Ros!!! it looks like he is having a good time.. and I agree .. the sweater is really nice!


Thank you Ronie, Jackson really enjoyed the day and so did we. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--what a fun looking day with Jackson. Had to laugh seeing the Baskin Robbins sign on the train. That 'jumper' you spotted is very nice and I bet the owner was flattered that you went out of your way to compliment and photo it. What a nice way to celebrate hand made knitting.


 The owner of the jumper did seem quite flattered when I commented on it, she was quite happy that I noticed it.💞



> I am really enjoying this hang loose 2 weeks. So many wonderful projects being finished and such a range of topics. And Jane's tour of France is wonderful. Won't forget those carved quarry walls.


I'm enjoying this hang loose 2 weeks as well. If only I was getting somewhere with mine. I did a favour for a friend and knitted another Ashton and I have another one to make for her, but she hasn't given me the yarn for the second one yet, she is still spinning it. It's for my friend Charmaine (CraftieEwe).💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Wherever you were looks like a great day out and of course you had nice weather along with Jackson that's a perfect recipe for a perfect day
> Lovely pictures Ros
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, it was a beautiful day and it's always fun with darling little Jackson. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I did enjoy your day out. Jackson gets more sweet by the day


Thank you Norma, I think so too!! 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros said:


> The owner of the jumper did seem quite flattered when I commented on it, she was quite happy that I noticed it.💞


She probably does not have a Lace Party like we do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congratulations to your DS on both accounts Bev


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> She probably does not have a Lace Party like we do.


Great looking couple!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Bev.


Thanks Melanie and Pam. Four down and none to go! Woohoo!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like it was a great outing - just what you needed to get you out of your doldrums!
> So much stuff for a busy little man to be doing!


It was a lovely outing Jane, Carmen was thinking of getting a baby sitter for Jackson, but I said no, not going to happen and I'm so glad we took him, otherwise I would have been going back to get him and he had so much fun.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Melanie and Pam. Four down and none to go! Woohoo!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hi Ros, this workshop will not be until September or October or somewhere in there. You haven't missed anything.


Hi Toni, I'm glad I didn't miss it!! Any hints on the workshop or shall I just wait? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My husband spent a some time restoring a old rider lawn mower and when he was showing it off to me he ran over some old bones the dogs had been chewing on.. one shot of and hit me in the knee.. I instantly fell to the ground.. of course he was off and running down the path and didn't realize what had happened for a minute or two... It felt like I had been shot.. he realized when he turned around and saw me on the ground that something had happened.. it swelled up and hurt for awhile but there was no long lasting issues..  I was in my 40's when that happened.. if it happened to me know I'd be in traction..LOL


Ouch!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the Pina Colada pattern.. I have it downloaded... it looks very interesting and very pretty in the picture... it would be a great one to use up some of our crochet thread
> 
> Busy day yesterday between my son's needing help with moving some things.. Work and the dentist my day was full then after dinner I got a lovely call from my friend up in the Portland area.. she is recovering very well.. I'll tell you she has a dream husband.. he dotes on her and was her voice when she had a hard time talking... like a papa bull that wouldn't let anything happen to her.. I just love him.. now he taking care of her.. she has a few mobility issues but is working on them.. she is doing so well she is almost 100% recovered from her stroke.. he keeps me informed and pushes her to keep social.. it was such a great phone call and she was worried that we wouldn't be able to have our 'Marathon' conversation.. but after 2 hours she realized that" she's back!! " and that brightened her day.. she will call more often now.. she promised.. I have another long day!! but it will go fast!
> Have a great day everyone...


I'm so glad your friend is so much better Ronie, what a relief. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great picture Bev.. and congrats to him... they are a great looking couple 

I couldn't knit last night or this morning so I am going to shut the computer off in a few minutes and go knit something.. I think I will print off Belle's doily for when I am ready for it 

Have a good evening,morning,day


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello Everyone -- As I mentioned yesterday, I finished up the REDO of the purple doily -- as a quick reminder, when I did the first one, after blocking I discovered a dropped stitch and didn't think I could fix it. Well, today I learned some more valuable lessons.
> 
> 1. The new doily which is pictured below, I thought was perfect -- until I took a picture of it and found an error -- another dropped stitch which ran, but it was near the bind off so I fixed it. Moral of this story: With complex lace, irregularities of the pattern show up really well in a photograph.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful Belle, I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We miss you, too!


Same from me Jacki. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Glad you checked in Jacki. We do miss you. And welcome back Jan.
> 
> Belle, those doilies are superb. Your ability to fix them is to be commended as well. I would be very pleased to be the gift recipient of any of them. They do look so nice all together!
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn. It was a wonderful day with Jackson and his family. Fabulous prizes, maybe you should buy a lottery ticket.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Jan and Jacki!!!
> 
> Belle, I totally agree with Jan. Your doilies are fabulous!!!!!
> 
> ...


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Ditto from me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> just working her name, now!


I bet you are looking forward to finishing Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A frog he would a wooing go, hey ho said Roly! The Guernsey had a mathematical error, too great to ignore, so I am back at row 2, of the ribbing- my eyesight was just not good enough to pick up the rib stitches
The black is fully completed I've done her name in 'duplicate stitch' (Swiss Darning).
I have stitch markers in place so I don't make the same error over on the Guernsey.
And my brother is interested in Restoring the loom.



Ronie said:


> YAY Julie!! you got that done quickly!!  I'm glad its behind you now..
> 
> and Belle I agree with the pins.. and the fact that the camera is a great tool for picking out flaws in our work... Or ourselves.. I tried taking some selfies the other day... good grief I am so glad I don't have to look at me ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, what a lovely haul. I hope you keep your good luck. It's nice to have around near the yarn stores.
> 
> Yay, Julie, for the end of the black scarf.
> 
> ...


At least it will keep her warm! And just long enough to double.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Bev, beautiful dandelion photo.
> 
> Tricia, your cat's paw is looking gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Not so down today- (the loo tank has been fixed, so the water bill won't be astronomical,) despite having to cast on again for the Guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I bet you are looking forward to finishing Julie. 💞


All done! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Caryn!!! What a fun haul you made. :thumbup: If you need any help using that up, you just let us know, ok?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Julie, on completing the knitted part of the black scarf. You are almost there!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, what a lovely haul. I hope you keep your good luck. It's nice to have around near the yarn stores.
> 
> Yay, Julie, for the end of the black scarf.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on yours son's graduation and upcoming marriage. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so sorry you had to frog the guernsey. Glad you figured out the markers to help you not to do it again. I hate it when I knit a mistake, take it out and do the same thing again.  And it is always nice when the water bill stays low.

And how wonderful that your brother is considering restoring the loom. I bet he will do an excellent job.

Thanks, all for the congrats.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Caryn!!! What a fun haul you made. :thumbup:


And from me, too, Caryn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Sonja, I'm looking forward to seeing your shawl finished.
> 
> Bev, congratulations on DS graduating.
> 
> Sue, Spring Fling is looking gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Julie, on completing the knitted part of the black scarf. You are almost there!!!


All done, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Bev, on your son's graduation! With an up coming wedding, it will be a busy summer!!!

Thank you, Ros! Norma did good. 

I can't wait to see the yarn your friend is spinning for another Ashton.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> She probably does not have a Lace Party like we do.


Gorgeous couple Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great picture Bev.. and congrats to him... they are a great looking couple
> 
> I couldn't knit last night or this morning so I am going to shut the computer off in a few minutes and go knit something.. I think I will print off Belle's doily for when I am ready for it
> 
> Have a good evening,morning,day


Thank you Ronie, have a great day yourself. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi Toni, I'm glad I didn't miss it!! Any hints on the workshop or shall I just wait? 💞


LOL!!! Hint: it will be lace. 

What a nice looking couple, Bev! You must be so proud of them and their accomplishments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes you just HAVE to go there- I was out by twenty stitches, and just could not work a way round the problem I had created- did not realise till I was on the panels. I have some nice slim markers that came with the Chiao Goo needles. 
Glad the water bill will be less awful!
It is good the loom may have a life again!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry you had to frog the guernsey. Glad you figured out the markers to help you not to do it again. I hate it when I knit a mistake, take it out and do the same thing again.  And it is always nice when the water bill stays low.
> 
> And how wonderful that your brother is considering restoring the loom. I bet he will do an excellent job.
> 
> Thanks, all for the congrats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! Hint: it will be lace.
> 
> What a nice looking couple, Bev! You must be so proud of them and their accomplishments.


From me, too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done! :thumbup:


Yay!!!!! 😀💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done, Toni!


Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations (again!!!) :thumbup:

I am so glad to hear that your brother want to restore your loom! Weaving is another item on my bucket list. :? Do you think we will be knitting and spinning in Heaven?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes you just HAVE to go there- I was out by twenty stitches, and just could not work a way round the problem I had created- did not realise till I was on the panels. I have some nice slim markers that came with the Chiao Goo needles.
> Glad the water bill will be less awful!
> It is good the loom may have a life again!


It is a good thing you like working with the red. The frog pond won't seem quite so bad.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Bev, on your son's graduation! With an up coming wedding, it will be a busy summer!!!
> 
> Thank you, Ros! Norma did good.
> 
> I can't wait to see the yarn your friend is spinning for another Ashton.


Norma did great and so did you!!! 💞
Oops I didn't even take a photo of the one I just completed for her. That was handspun yarn as well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> LOL!!! Hint: it will be lace.


 I'm excited!!!💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations (again!!!) :thumbup:
> 
> I am so glad to hear that your brother want to restore your loom! Weaving is another item on my bucket list. :? Do you think we will be knitting and spinning in Heaven?


What amazing yarn we will have!!! Made from moonbeams and sunshine. 

Thanks, Julie, Toni and Ros, and everyone else.  Yes we are quite proud of their accomplishments. Courtney plans on graduate school for a Masters in Occupational Therapy. Marc has a degree in Communications Media and a minor in Journalism. I think he would do well in advertising. But he will find his own way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations (again!!!) :thumbup:
> 
> I am so glad to hear that your brother want to restore your loom! Weaving is another item on my bucket list. :? Do you think we will be knitting and spinning in Heaven?


Hope so!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What amazing yarn we will have!!! Made from moonbeams and sunshine.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, Toni and Ros, and everyone else.  Yes we are quite proud of their accomplishments. Courtney plans on graduate school for a Masters in Occupational Therapy. Marc has a degree in Communications Media and a minor in Journalism. I think he would do well in advertising. But he will find his own way.


That's wonderful Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a good thing you like working with the red. The frog pond won't seem quite so bad.


 :thumbup: Some things just have to be done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What amazing yarn we will have!!! Made from moonbeams and sunshine.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, Toni and Ros, and everyone else.  Yes we are quite proud of their accomplishments. Courtney plans on graduate school for a Masters in Occupational Therapy. Marc has a degree in Communications Media and a minor in Journalism. I think he would do well in advertising. But he will find his own way.


Hope all works out for them both- if I had my time over I would train as an Occupational Therapist.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats to your son, Bev. You can be proud of him.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What amazing yarn we will have!!! Made from moonbeams and sunshine.
> 
> Thanks, Julie, Toni and Ros, and everyone else.  Yes we are quite proud of their accomplishments. Courtney plans on graduate school for a Masters in Occupational Therapy. Marc has a degree in Communications Media and a minor in Journalism. I think he would do well in advertising. But he will find his own way.


Moonbeams and sunshine. I like that!!! We will surely have some fun with that. 

They have some great goals in rewarding fields.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Norma did great and so did you!!! 💞
> Oops I didn't even take a photo of the one I just completed for her. That was handspun yarn as well. 💞


Thank you, Ros!

"Oops" is right!  Can you still take a photo?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros!
> 
> "Oops" is right!  Can you still take a photo?


You're welcome Toni. I probably can still get a photo sometime. I finished it last night and gave it Charmaine. I thought I was going to block it but I wanted to ask her opinion about the last couple of rows because there wasn't enough yarn. When I finished it she put it in her bag and was going to block it herself. Yay!!!! It turned out not your typical Ashton. I did chart 1, then chart two. Then I frogged it back 2 repeats of chart 2. I just knew there wasn't going to be enough yarn, then I thought I had better frog a couple more rows so that I could do the last row of chart 2 and skip the rest of chart 2a altogether. I knitted chart 3 and the started chart 4 knowing there was not going to be enough yarn. I managed to do up to row 9 of chart 4 and there was a small amount of yarn left. I took it to show Charmaine and we decided to just do 3 rows of garter stitch and cast off. Not the greatest of options left but it is done and only a tiny bit of yarn left. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> She probably does not have a Lace Party like we do.


Beautiful Bev. They look so happy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane do you have a nice French name for a female frog??? &#128158;&#128056;&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ros for the encouragement to design. I think there may be a pi shawl on the way. I am quite unhappy with the one I have finished. More on that when I post a photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, what a lovely couple!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am so sorry you had to frog. I had forgotten that song! It brought back memories :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am so sorry you had to frog. I had forgotten that song! It brought back memories :thumbup:


It was just too large a discrepancy, and no way I could work it into the design. Then when I tried to pick up at the ribbing, the yarn was splitting, and it was too tough on my eyes. 
I always think of that one when the Americans talk of 'frogging'!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> and Belle I agree with the pins.. and the fact that the camera is a great tool for picking out flaws in our work... Or ourselves.. I tried taking some selfies the other day... good grief I am so glad I don't have to look at me ..


 :lol: You made me giggle, Ronie - was thinking something very similar this morning when I got out of the shower.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm glad it won't be frogged Linda. 💞


Me too. I have added little tassels to the corners so it looks more finished. I might even do another one and fiddle with the pattern to get rid of some of the things I don't like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too. I have added little tassels to the corners so it looks more finished. I might even do another one and fiddle with the pattern to get rid of some of the things I don't like.


Sounds very creative!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Bev.


And form me. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, Norma and Linda.  Sometimes it seems they will never grow up. And poof, there they are, all grown up.

Norma, may I encourage you to work up something new in the pi shawl arena. Your Madryn was so beautiful. In your own time, of course. I really think you have it in you to be a designer of beautiful lace. 

Linda, I think the tassles will add a lot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to post this first.
*Notre promenade*
We first went to the grotto with the sculptures in *Port dEnvaux*. This was the port through which the stone quarried from Crazannes was shipped.

After the sculpture park, we went to have lunch at Les Quais de Taillebourg sitting next to the Charente River. The town of *Taillebourg* consists of two parts: the upper part within the fortification of the old feudal town & the lower part consisting of the houses between the walls of the fort & the Charente. There is only one tower remaining of the castle but there is still a large part of the exterior walls remaining - which remains part of the infrastructure of the town.

The Battle of Taillebourg in1242 was, according to my friend, the last in the campaign between the French & the English (who were supporting the vassals revolting against the king). She also thinks that Joan of Arc might have been involved in there somewhere. There was another famous battle there in 808 when Charlemagne fought the Sarrasins - obviously that pre-dates the fortified city that is there now.
Some pics of Taillebourg (I couldnt find one that showed what I really wanted to show but they are mostly protected so I couldnt just copy a good one.):
http://fr.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A9mSs3OoblRVUrMAOa9jAQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE2cDhoM3B1BGNvbG8DaXIyBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDVklQRlIxNV8xBHNlYwNwaXZz?p=taillebourg&fr=spigot-chr-ffmac&fr2=piv-web

Between Port dEnvaux & Taillebourg, there is a small community called *Saint-James* where Vanessa Paradis family have their farm. (My husband insists that he saw Johnny Depp turning in there one day.) Between this community & Taillebourg there is a stretch of road that floods every spring when the rains engorge the Charente. Then they make use of an old Roman road which is elevated & has openings to allow the water to pass through. Certainly the road has had to be repaired over time but the original foundation dates back to the Romans.

After lunch we went back to Port dEnvaux & walked along the canal & came up through the road that was used to bring the stone down to the water. We went on a tour of the *Château de Panloy* which still belongs to the original family de Grailly. 
It was rebuilt in 1770 on the foundations of a former Renaissance-style castle, parts of which still remain - an example of the architecture Louis XV. It survived the French Revolution through a bit of cunning on the part of the Marquise whose husband fled to England (brave man) when the peasants menaced. The revolution brought in the divorce laws which she used to divorce her husband, thus showing her support for the revolution & staving off its destruction by the revolutionists. When the dust settled, he came back & they remarried. Must have been love, I guess.
The de Grailly family still lives there (we met the Marquis in passing) but part of it is also used as a B&B. They also cater weddings & the like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, what lovely pictures. This area is amazing in landscapes and ruins and stone structures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

We might have shared this one before. I thought that I already had it but I can't see it in my files.
Alina Shawl
by Merja Korhonen 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alina-shawl

From SweaterBabe: Gossamer One-Ball Lace Scarf
free ONLY until 5/31/15
http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/05/free-pattern-pick-gossamer-one-ball-lace-scarf.html?utm_source=Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%233&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+5%2F14%2F15&utm_medium=email


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, what lovely pictures. This area is amazing in landscapes and ruins and stone structures.


Thank you, Bev. None of the pics are mine since I had left the camera behind.
There is so much history & culture in this area - I can only scratch the surface. What I have shown you is all within 15km of our house - some much closer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed that tour, Jane. I found it so interesting. I have been to France a few times but not your part. The sculpture s are lovely but you would not catch me working so high up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, what lovely pictures. This area is amazing in landscapes and ruins and stone structures.


Same from me Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Spring Fling after Clue 4. This is the large version which didn't use clue 3 - unlike the medium that Sue is doing which has deeper lace


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Jane, you will be the downfall of me yet. Drowned in patterns I am unable to complete.  Ok downloaded the scarf from SweaterBabe AND-this is not your fault, but mine-signed up for emails and free patterns. I am thinking of making the scarf for my dear Aunt who has the Bed and Breakfast that Gary and I always go to. I always take something in for them when we go visit. I already made my Uncle a Seaman's hat. 

Jane, such a pretty start. Love the beads in that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I am thinking of making the scarf for my dear Aunt who has the Bed and Breakfast...


I recall you mentioning her. I have some mohair that I want to use so I might knit this as well. 


> Jane, such a pretty start. Love the beads in that.


Thanks  
I love those beads, too. I have used them in a number of projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - this is it for a while ... got to get away from the computer even though I haven't caught up on the LP posts.

Nothing special - just a bit of texture but FREE until June 1, 2015 so I thought that I would share it:
My Heart, My Love (Mo Chride, Mo Gradh) by Tanya Marie Willis Anderson 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heart-my-love-mo-chride-mo-gradh

Free patterns from Kate Blackburn
I was trying to get Marina but havent found an active link - will search again later
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Kate%20Blackburn&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling after Clue 4. This is the large version which didn't use clue 3 - unlike the medium that Sue is doing which has deeper lace


Beautiful Jane and the beads are so pretty. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

You know who&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jane- loved the photos- that is some flooding!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> You know who💞


Oh Ros! he is such fun.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Ros! he is such fun.


Thank you Julie, he sure is!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - this is it for a while ... got to get away from the computer even though I haven't caught up on the LP posts.
> 
> Nothing special - just a it of texture but FREE until June 1, 2015 so I thought that I would share it:
> My Heart, My Love (Mo Chride, Mo Gradh) by Tanya Marie Willis Anderson
> ...


okay--another 2 patterns saved. Like the shawl but would do it in lighter colors to better show up the stitch pattern. The scarf looks like a good project for gift or sale.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, Norma and Linda.  Sometimes it seems they will never grow up. And poof, there they are, all grown up.
> 
> Norma, may I encourage you to work up something new in the pi shawl arena. Your Madryn was so beautiful. In your own time, of course. I really think you have it in you to be a designer of beautiful lace.
> 
> Linda, I think the tassles will add a lot.


I often look at my kids and see myself at their ages or younger. Then remind myself of all the years that have passed and marvel at how brief a moment it all was. My kids look at me and do not see me getting older but don't get the contradiction beta their feeling like older adults and seeing me as the younger person of their youth. Perspective--we do not always retain it very well. And maybe it is a good thing as if we feel younger, we remain younger in spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, he sure is!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. 💞


Lucky you! Spoiling by my DH is such a distant memory now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you! Spoiling by my DH is such a distant memory now.


Sorry Julie, you deserve spoiling. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry Julie, you deserve spoiling. 💞


Lunch out, was something he loved doing, that and buying clothes for me on impulse. Ah well, other times!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to post this first.
> *Notre promenade*
> We first went to the grotto with the sculptures in *Port dEnvaux*. This was the port through which the stone quarried from Crazannes was shipped.
> 
> ...


Love the sculpture pics and Panloy castle. Those structures are incredible. The massive architectural detail in fabulous on these buildings. And since there were no architects or structural engineers, we need to remember that it was the trades people who did the design/build in those eras. They were massively talented people with great observational talents and lots of discipline and strength. It seems the ruling elite of yesterday were the seminal role models for what we see today in the ruling elite. Entitled and duplicitous to the core.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--like seeing you embrace the blue/white shawl and applying some creativity to embellish it with more depth of character. What fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, what lovely pictures. This area is amazing in landscapes and ruins and stone structures.


I agree, Jane. I love all the history you're sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling after Clue 4. This is the large version which didn't use clue 3 - unlike the medium that Sue is doing which has deeper lace


It's looking good, Jane! I finished clue 5 the other day. Need to get a photo. I'm halfway through the last chart for Foolish Hearts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> You know who💞


Awwwww!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. 💞


That was nice of him. Lovely photo.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni. I probably can still get a photo sometime. I finished it last night and gave it Charmaine. I thought I was going to block it but I wanted to ask her opinion about the last couple of rows because there wasn't enough yarn. When I finished it she put it in her bag and was going to block it herself. Yay!!!! It turned out not your typical Ashton. I did chart 1, then chart two. Then I frogged it back 2 repeats of chart 2. I just knew there wasn't going to be enough yarn, then I thought I had better frog a couple more rows so that I could do the last row of chart 2 and skip the rest of chart 2a altogether. I knitted chart 3 and the started chart 4 knowing there was not going to be enough yarn. I managed to do up to row 9 of chart 4 and there was a small amount of yarn left. I took it to show Charmaine and we decided to just do 3 rows of garter stitch and cast off. Not the greatest of options left but it is done and only a tiny bit of yarn left. 💞


The important thing is that you are both happy with it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to frog Julie... but it will move forward quickly... and it will all be better when its right 

Bev I love that.. Moonbeams and Sunshine.. what a great name for a blog too!!! 

Norma I bet you could find some eager test knitters here for your new pattern when it is ready 

Jane those pictures are great!! such rich history and amazing carvings.. it always amazes me what an artist sees in a hunk of rock!!
Your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully!! and thanks for the pattern links.. my library is growing 

Ros he is such a happy baby!! thanks for the ray of sunshine first thing in the morning


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--isn't it fun to discover a new talent. Lace design seems to be a good fit for you. Looking forward to seeing other designs you create.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I saw , darn I thought I had to have proper blocking pins
> Sonja


1/8 - 3/16 stainless welding rod works for blocking wires just be sure to wipe them off before using. Probably purchase them as a pound package unless a welding shop will sell you a few. Probably $10.00 - $15.00 for a pound of approx 20 wires. Number of wires will depend on the wire size. If these are too light, larger sizes are available.

Some use weed cutter line. That can be cut to various lengths


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - this is it for a while ... got to get away from the computer even though I haven't caught up on the LP posts.
> 
> Nothing special - just a it of texture but FREE until June 1, 2015 so I thought that I would share it:
> My Heart, My Love (Mo Chride, Mo Gradh) by Tanya Marie Willis Anderson
> ...


Here it is, Jane: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9

Fancy that, it was already in my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lucky you! Spoiling by my DH is such a distant memory now.


I'm sorry your life took a turn you were not ready for.. none of us would of been either. With the passing of my client it has brought the thoughts that life is so short to my mind.. it is a constant that I hope goes away soon.. but I to am spoiled by my husband and can't help but think of how much I am going to miss him if he passes before me..
It's a great reminder to live in the moment.. don't stress tomorrow and to not let our past burden us now.. so easy to say.. so hard to live..  I pray that your life becomes very cheerful and you find great friend to help fill your days with joy!!

I have 1.5 repeats left to do on my Boneyard.. I am at the point where 1 row takes a very long time.. my elbows don't like the Purl back rows at all so I can only do about 4 or 6 rows at one sitting.. stretching and hand exercises help a lot!!  I just don't want to do damage where I won't be able to knit at all... I go in late today!! so I should have time to get a lot done.. I really want to finish it up this week! then I can justify starting another project  I have several to choose from   I really want to make the vest.. but then the doily is calling my name.. and I have to continue to make 100+++ fishy's  those are quick and easy.. I wish I could knit in the car.. I'd get one done every time we went someplace.. since every where from here is at least a half hour away..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, what lovely pictures. This area is amazing in landscapes and ruins and stone structures.


I totally agree. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Awwwww!


Yep, that Jackson just gets cuter every day. 

Jane, I really like the choice of beads for your Spring Fling. They are a very nice accent for the deep green. 

What a nice surprise, Ros. I'll bet you thoroughly enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry your life took a turn you were not ready for.. none of us would of been either.


Julie, Ronie said that so well. What a big change for you to adjust to.



Ronie said:


> Moonbeams and Sunshine..what a great name for a blog too!!!


Let us know when you start it, Ronie! I am sure you would get a follower or two from here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry your life took a turn you were not ready for.. none of us would of been either. With the passing of my client it has brought the thoughts that life is so short to my mind.. it is a constant that I hope goes away soon.. but I to am spoiled by my husband and can't help but think of how much I am going to miss him if he passes before me..
> It's a great reminder to live in the moment.. don't stress tomorrow and to not let our past burden us now.. so easy to say.. so hard to live..  I pray that your life becomes very cheerful and you find great friend to help fill your days with joy!!
> 
> I have 1.5 repeats left to do on my Boneyard.. I am at the point where 1 row takes a very long time.. my elbows don't like the Purl back rows at all so I can only do about 4 or 6 rows at one sitting.. stretching and hand exercises help a lot!!  I just don't want to do damage where I won't be able to knit at all... I go in late today!! so I should have time to get a lot done.. I really want to finish it up this week! then I can justify starting another project  I have several to choose from   I really want to make the vest.. but then the doily is calling my name.. and I have to continue to make 100+++ fishy's  those are quick and easy.. I wish I could knit in the car.. I'd get one done every time we went someplace.. since every where from here is at least a half hour away..


Have tried to adjust your sitting position when knitting to relieve the hand/arm stress?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - this is it for a while ... got to get away from the computer even though I haven't caught up on the LP posts.
> 
> Nothing special - just a it of texture but FREE until June 1, 2015 so I thought that I would share it:
> My Heart, My Love (Mo Chride, Mo Gradh) by Tanya Marie Willis Anderson
> ...


This it? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling after Clue 4. This is the large version which didn't use clue 3 - unlike the medium that Sue is doing which has deeper lace


That is just gorgeous. The beads just bring it to life. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, great Jackson photos!!. I have spent sometime this afternoon with my DGS but it was quiet..... He was asleep!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, Dad said his mother hung her quilting frame from the ceiling. Let it down to work then pulled it up out of the way. Sorry you had to frog and congratulations on finishing the black. For me that takes a good light or work in the sunlight.

Bev, congratulations on ds graduation and coming wedding.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya and Ronnie, thank you. I have jotted some ideas down but I am stuck until my computer is fixed now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the continued tour of France Jane. More great photos. And another lovely shawl in the works.

Toni, I think in heaven we will have all the knitting time we want. No need to worry about the burgeoning pattern library. And no dropped stitches, lol.

Ros, your lunch spot is much nicer than the one my DH took me to this week. We went to a local diner. Naugahyde banquettes and linoleum flooring, and a view of a boat junk yard, but we both like it there so all is good.

I am such a fool. I signed up for the Dancing Bees MKAL. I want to make the square. When I will find time to finish a square lace shawl is beyond me. It took two weeks to do one sock (yes only one sock, sock #2 is in progress). Oh well, it is not a race. And I still have Bonnie's Wish to finish. 

Julie, sorry that your DH is not with you to spoil you, but hopefully you do have good memories of when you were together. I do believe the aphorism about better to have loved and lost. As crummy as the losses are, without them we would not appreciate the joys.

I am sure I am missing someone, but keep posting, I am reading


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros your lunch place looks good. Such a pretty photograph.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have tried to adjust your sitting position when knitting to relieve the hand/arm stress?


I actually do make adjustments and I massage my forearms but when it comes to over 200 purls in a row the muscles just tighten up more and more.. it is slow going and I have to rest often.. I am sure it has a lot to do with how I hold the needles or the support under my arms.. there is little I can do about it.. since seating in this house is limited.. one of these days I might have a better solution  Plus it doesn't help that I usually have 2 little dogs and a cat in my lap fighting for the perfect position LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Toni, I think in heaven we will have all the knitting time we want. No need to worry about the burgeoning pattern library. And no dropped stitches, lol.
> 
> Oh well, it is not a race. And I still have Bonnie's Wish to finish.


I like that thought, Melanie, all of them actually and we won't have aching joints to concern us either. 

Hang in there. You will get to it. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I actually do make adjustments and I massage my forearms but when it comes to over 200 purls in a row the muscles just tighten up more and more.. Plus it doesn't help that I usually have 2 little dogs and a cat in my lap fighting for the perfect position LOL


That could be it right there. Those little fur balls love you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I actually do make adjustments and I massage my forearms but when it comes to over 200 purls in a row the muscles just tighten up more and more.. it is slow going and I have to rest often.. I am sure it has a lot to do with how I hold the needles or the support under my arms.. there is little I can do about it.. since seating in this house is limited.. one of these days I might have a better solution  Plus it doesn't help that I usually have 2 little dogs and a cat in my lap fighting for the perfect position LOL


Okay, here goes your first cheap solution. Unseat those possessive fur balls while you work. Their sitting on your lap causes more tension, stress and imbalance than you are probably aware of. Second, is the use of pillows to support the back. I always sit on extra cushions and also have a solid support under the couch seat (plywood or those vinyl seat supports which help a bit if the seat is not too soft or sunk). I also use piles of blankets or pillows to create arm rests when needed. Also, neck rotations are critical to hand health. And last, let me suggest shoulder rotations, back twists like in yoga, overhead arm stretches to relax and strengthen the whole upper body. More can be done, but these ideas/practices are really helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued tour of France Jane. More great photos. And another lovely shawl in the works.
> 
> Toni, I think in heaven we will have all the knitting time we want. No need to worry about the burgeoning pattern library. And no dropped stitches, lol.
> 
> ...


Ooh, don't refer to yourself as a 'fool' for signing up for an MKAL. If that were true, we would all be foolish and we KNOW that is not true. Just over enthusiastic and that is good. We need to maintain our passion here. Now, you don't have to do that MKAL--just save all the clues for when there is time for it. No problem.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jane, that is looking good..Like those beads.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Spring Fling after Clue 4. This is the large version which didn't use clue 3 - unlike the medium that Sue is doing which has deeper lace


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can see why it would be a favourite. It looks very pretty there, and a nice setting for a pleasant lunch.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ooh, don't refer to yourself as a 'fool' for signing up for an MKAL. If that were true, we would all be foolish and we KNOW that is not true. Just over enthusiastic and that is good. We need to maintain our passion here. Now, you don't have to do that MKAL--just save all the clues for when there is time for it. No problem.


 I meant fool in a good way, lol. And it can be beaded too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Especially as it is for my cousin- not right to have such a major blunder, on a commission. On the last row before cast off for the pink fun fur- It will be interesting to see how long it is, off the needle.



Ronie said:


> I'm sorry you had to frog Julie... but it will move forward quickly... and it will all be better when its right
> 
> Bev I love that.. Moonbeams and Sunshine.. what a great name for a blog too!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is just matters have been taken so totally beyond my control. To be honest, it would be very hard looking after him, now. Unfortunately the reality is that many of us will survive our spouses.



Ronie said:


> I'm sorry your life took a turn you were not ready for.. none of us would of been either. With the passing of my client it has brought the thoughts that life is so short to my mind.. it is a constant that I hope goes away soon.. but I to am spoiled by my husband and can't help but think of how much I am going to miss him if he passes before me..
> It's a great reminder to live in the moment.. don't stress tomorrow and to not let our past burden us now.. so easy to say.. so hard to live..  I pray that your life becomes very cheerful and you find great friend to help fill your days with joy!!
> 
> I have 1.5 repeats left to do on my Boneyard.. I am at the point where 1 row takes a very long time.. my elbows don't like the Purl back rows at all so I can only do about 4 or 6 rows at one sitting.. stretching and hand exercises help a lot!!  I just don't want to do damage where I won't be able to knit at all... I go in late today!! so I should have time to get a lot done.. I really want to finish it up this week! then I can justify starting another project  I have several to choose from   I really want to make the vest.. but then the doily is calling my name.. and I have to continue to make 100+++ fishy's  those are quick and easy.. I wish I could knit in the car.. I'd get one done every time we went someplace.. since every where from here is at least a half hour away..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Ronie wrote:
> I'm sorry your life took a turn you were not ready for.. none of us would of been either.
> 
> Julie, Ronie said that so well. What a big change for you to adjust to.


I had blithely thought it literally till death do us part.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A frog he would a wooing go, hey ho said Roly! The Guernsey had a mathematical error, too great to ignore, so I am back at row 2, of the ribbing- my eyesight was just not good enough to pick up the rib stitches
> The black is fully completed I've done her name in 'duplicate stitch' (Swiss Darning).
> I have stitch markers in place so I don't make the same error over on the Guernsey.
> And my brother is interested in Restoring the loom.


Sorry you had to frog, julie but good news on the black and the loom. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not so down today- (the loo tank has been fixed, so the water bill won't be astronomical,) despite having to cast on again for the Guernsey.


  :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another project completed, Julie. They are practically flying off your needles.  Would like to see the pink fun fur when you have the time.

Julie, so sorry you are missing your love. Trust in the One who holds his heart as well as yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The loom is a bit different though, Tricia- it needs a space at least 6 foot square- my old house was just big enough- not so this one. I have seen a blocking frame made from PVC piping that I hope to copy.
I am glad I have my daylight lamp- could not have got the black finished so fast without it.
'Frogging' sometimes just has to happen.



triciad19 said:


> Julie, Dad said his mother hung her quilting frame from the ceiling. Let it down to work then pulled it up out of the way. Sorry you had to frog and congratulations on finishing the black. For me that takes a good light or work in the sunlight.
> 
> Bev, congratulations on ds graduation and coming wedding.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia. I just say your congrats on Julie's post. So hard to keep up with everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love the info and the photos. Thank you, Jane.


jscaplen said:


> Another 10 pages to catch up on but wanted to post this first.
> *Notre promenade*
> We first went to the grotto with the sculptures in *Port dEnvaux*. This was the port through which the stone quarried from Crazannes was shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued tour of France Jane. More great photos. And another lovely shawl in the works.
> 
> Toni, I think in heaven we will have all the knitting time we want. No need to worry about the burgeoning pattern library. And no dropped stitches, lol.
> 
> ...


On balance they were twenty-odd good years- we had our moments- but I remember the good times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sorry you had to frog, julie but good news on the black and the loom. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh well! sometimes things are just not right! I'll get a photo soon of the pink.
I am glad Al is working on the loom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another project completed, Julie. They are practically flying off your needles.  Would like to see the pink fun fur when you have the time.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you are missing your love. Trust in the One who holds his heart as well as yours.


It comes and goes, Bev. Most days I am fine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through Clue 5.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, that is lovely. A glorious colour for spring :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The big problem is getting side-swiped and cut-off by cars ...


I've seen bikes with an antenna sticking off to the side - I figured that it was intended as a deterrent to drivers who might come too close. Do they work?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...some old bones the dogs had been chewing on... one shot of and hit me in the knee...


Such freaky things can happen. If it had hit you in a diferent place, you'd have to wonder at the possible consequences.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the Pina Colada pattern... it would be a great one to use up some of our crochet thread ...


Interesting idea...


> ...I got a lovely call from my friend up in the Portland area.. she is recovering very well...


What a lovely surprise for you & great news.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...one lady really annoyed me with her snippy attitude- but I will go at least one more time.


Maybe you caught her on a bad day. Sometimes people have a rough exterior but are quite soft on the inside. I am glad that you will give it another chance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...there was my old book on the Cave paintings. Loved seeing how he saved it and now it is back with me...


Coming full circle - something affirming about that.


> Your stone carvings look fantastic and make you want to reach out and feel them--like saying hello to those of yesterday and honoring their work.


Most of these sculptures are very recent. We spent winter holidays in the Pyrenees when Michael was about 13 & he & his father went to see some pre-historic caves where there were a lot of drawings on/in the rock. Amazing how these things can last so long.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here goes your first cheap solution. Unseat those possessive fur balls while you work. Their sitting on your lap causes more tension, stress and imbalance than you are probably aware of. Second, is the use of pillows to support the back. I always sit on extra cushions and also have a solid support under the couch seat (plywood or those vinyl seat supports which help a bit if the seat is not too soft or sunk). I also use piles of blankets or pillows to create arm rests when needed. Also, neck rotations are critical to hand health. And last, let me suggest shoulder rotations, back twists like in yoga, overhead arm stretches to relax and strengthen the whole upper body. More can be done, but these ideas/practices are really helpful.


Thank you for the great advice.. actually saying they are in my lap would mean that I would have to have a very big lap...LOL actually they are snuggled up next to me and at my feet.. I have a recliner and there is all that leg space two on one side and the cat on the other.. you are so right about them being in the lap.. it tweaks the body and is so painful so that is a NO NO in my house.. hubby actually lets them lay on his chest..  so its a battle.. they have learned the difference between what I allow and what he allows.. but they are animals and have to try!!  The actual pain comes from the finger movements not the arms.. when you move your fingers they are connected to the muscles in your arms and the repetitive motion will cause issues.. I stretch my arms above my head and drop my hand down my back with a gently pull on the elbow to get a nice stretch, I do that with both arms I also have a set routine that stretches the back and side muscles.. along with the finger massage and stretches..  I was thinking of getting one of those elbow braces or the ones that go just below the elbow on the forearm. It is just getting old when you have used your hands your whole life.. it seems like a lifetime ago but I did about 15 to 16 years of electronics.. all those tedious movements mess with a person's body after so long.. 
The stretching helps a lot!!! and I'm good for shorter bouts of Purls its just the long stretches of stitches that tie up the muscles.. I'm thrilled that not all knitter have this issue but I am also surprised.. this is also the same arm that I got tendinitis in when I worked at a Wood Mill.. I spent all of 8 hours there and I was done!! it just didn't work out.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Another project completed, Julie. They are practically flying off your needles.  Would like to see the pink fun fur when you have the time.
> 
> Julie, so sorry you are missing your love. Trust in the One who holds his heart as well as yours.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through Clue 5.


Oh! That is so pretty!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is lovely. A glorious colour for spring :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma and Toni! I'm enjoying the pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> Good morning everyone. Trying to stay connected. Miss you all!


Hi, Jacki - we're here when you are able & glad to hear from you whenever.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> All these mowing accidents, this is why I don't mow


Sounds good to me!


> Going to have to ride my bike tonight to work off the omelet.


Must have been a hefty omelet!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I have finished my pi shawl and will post a photo later ...


Looking forward to seeing it!
Way to go!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ......three of the same doilies sitting on my table ...Birthday Present done and ready to gift. First attempt will be given to a loving home ...


They look marvelous, Belle! I am so glad that you were able to repair the errant stitches.


> I can return my attention to the curtain which just hasn't been growing lately.


Taking a break sometimes provides renewed interest & energy. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...We are finally home...


Welcome back, Jan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... I spent a lot of the day collecting prizes I won during the yarn crawl...


What fun! Congratulations


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam your Spring Fling is really very pretty!!! and coming along very nicely


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is lovely. A glorious colour for spring :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, that looks lovely. That is such a gorgeous colour. I really love this design.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through Clue 5.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't believe how fast the posts build up here. Now to try and read them all. I just got back from lunch with a couple of former coworkers. We ate at my favourite Italian restaurant, and then went next door to a Dunkin Donuts and had a cup of coffee, that we enjoyed sitting outside.
It's been a busy day, as I went to AquaFit class this morning, and then this evening I am going to my English group, Tea and Tarts, monthly tea. I won't be getting much knitting done today.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics of Jackson, Ros.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie, Melanie and Sue!  I'm loving the design, too, Sue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun Sue!!! is sure sounds like a wonderfully full day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe you caught her on a bad day. Sometimes people have a rough exterior but are quite soft on the inside. I am glad that you will give it another chance.


She seemed to be looking for trouble, but time will tell perhaps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam your Spring Fling is really very pretty!!! and coming along very nicely


I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree.


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie!


you're welcome!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, thanks for the tour of your area of France. So cool that Johnny Depp is near you. He is such a great actor to get so many unusual parts. (and he looks good to me) LOL 

I skim through this anymore as there is always too much to read. 
I do like everyones spring flings. I am about halfway done with clue 5, but probably won't get back to it until the weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A frog he would a wooing go, hey ho said Roly! The Guernsey had a mathematical error, too great to ignore, so I am back at row 2, of the ribbing- my eyesight was just not good enough to pick up the rib stitches
> The black is fully completed I've done her name in 'duplicate stitch' (Swiss Darning).
> I have stitch markers in place so I don't make the same error over on the Guernsey.
> And my brother is interested in Restoring the loom.


Oh no Julie I'm sorry you have had to frog especially when it was looking so good hope everything is straight forward from here and you get it finished without any more mishaps 
I bet your brother will make a good job of restoring your loom 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not so down today- (the loo tank has been fixed, so the water bill won't be astronomical,) despite having to cast on again for the Guernsey.


Another problem I missed . really hope that's the last of them 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Congratulations on yours son's graduation and upcoming marriage. 💞


Congratulations from me too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Julie I'm sorry you have had to frog especially when it was looking so good hope everything is straight forward from here and you get it finished without any more mishaps
> I bet your brother will make a good job of restoring your loom
> Sonja


I've got the pink scarf finished apart from one end to darn in- I will photograph it, then I have to organise getting it to the person who asked for it! I am waiting for the Courier- you never know when they will turn up. Time for a latish breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another problem I missed . really hope that's the last of them
> Sonja


My life seems to go from drama to drama- certainly in the last three years or so! All the ends are in on the pink! Have you been able to break out your needles?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, that is lovely. A glorious colour for spring :thumbup:


I agree with Norma it's looking beautiful and I really like the colour you are using 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My life seems to go from drama to drama- certainly in the last three years or so! All the ends are in on the pink! Have you been able to break out your needles?


I Finished the baby outfit I was making a couple of days ago and I've got about 10 rows left on my shawl . I haven't picked up anything today for obvious reasons but if everything is ok tomorrow I will try to finish the shawl 
Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.
> 
> Sue


Like this a lot Sue. Great seasonal color and the multi-color row at the bottom actually brings out the golden color of the yellow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually that is the waste yarn for the provisional cast on, but it doesn't look bad. It was just the closest yarn I had on hand at the time!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Like this a lot Sue. Great seasonal color and the multi-color row at the bottom actually brings out the golden color of the yellow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Can't believe how fast the posts build up here. Now to try and read them all. I just got back from lunch with a couple of former coworkers. We ate at my favourite Italian restaurant, and then went next door to a Dunkin Donuts and had a cup of coffee, that we enjoyed sitting outside.
> It's been a busy day, as I went to AquaFit class this morning, and then this evening I am going to my English group, Tea and Tarts, monthly tea. I won't be getting much knitting done today.
> Sue


You might not be getting much knitting done, but it sure sounds like a special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I Finished the baby outfit I was making a couple of days ago and I've got about 10 rows left on my shawl . I haven't picked up anything today for obvious reasons but if everything is ok tomorrow I will try to finish the shawl
> Sonja


Take it quietly, dear- the shawl might be a big ask- have you got something simple?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.
> 
> Sue


It is very pretty and an interesting use of stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--Your Spring Fling is coming along so well. Sherbert color is my next favorite to lavender/purples. 

Jane--did note the modern scaffolding on the newer sculptures. Still great.
It does feel good to see the circle of some of my favorite books. My friend was a lover of art and think he made sure to save some of these books of mine. It does keep him connected to me. It truly is amazing to see the rock and cave paintings last for so many millennium. The cave environment may be better for preserving these drawings but the outdoor exposure to the Native American rock drawings is pretty harsh. Have to marvel at the knowledge of these people who created colorants that would last so long.

Ronie--If only we knew back then what we know now, we might have protected our body better. I used to think I was out of shape or lazy when my back hurt so would pick up a pick ax and swing harder. Never realized I had a congenital deformity that prevented certain kinds of movement easily. A few decades of such abuse did take its toll before I began to put 2 & 2 together.

Sue--sounds like you had a really nice social and relaxing day. You deserve it.

Got to run for now. Hope to get back to everything else in a bit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Take it quietly, dear- the shawl might be a big ask- have you got something simple?


Yes my baby blanket . I think you are right I don't want to make any mistakes when I'm so close to finishing thanks Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is stunning. Another absolutely splendid colour :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes my baby blanket . I think you are right I don't want to make any mistakes when I'm so close to finishing thanks Julie
> Sonja


I think that is very wise- I hope you do get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is very wise- I hope you do get some sleep tonight.


More than likely like Sam fall asleep just before its time to get up 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More than likely like Sam fall asleep just before its time to get up 😄


I know it can be very hard at times like this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It was so nice to see DS graduate. He has a few things to finish up this summer before he gets his diploma. He is planning on getting married in Oct.


Congratulations to you & your son on his graduation & impending wedding. Such a happy time for you - proud moments, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...knitted another Ashton and I have another one to make for her...


I knew that your fingers had to have been busy!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...DS and his fiancee...


Great pic of a proud couple!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The Guernsey had a mathematical error...
> The black is fully completed ...And my brother is interested in Restoring the loom.


Tears amid the joy. I am sure that you are glad that the black is finished. Sorry that you had to frog but very glad that the loom might be resuscitated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I probably can still get a photo sometime. ...


I hope so - it would be interesting to see how it turned out with the changes that you made.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane do you have a nice French name for a female frog??? 💞🐸💞


How about Gabrielle la Grenouille?
(rhymes with Louie)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Norma, may I encourage you to work up something new in the pi shawl arena. Your Madryn was so beautiful. In your own time, of course. I really think you have it in you to be a designer of beautiful lace. ...


I agree with Bev, Norma. Your Madryn turned out lovely. I am so sorry that I have had so much on the go & haven't had a chance to start mine yet. (I just made a list of my current WIPs to get a handle on priorities - 14 of them!)
I am looking forward to your Pi shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> You know who💞


I love that he is oblivious to the camera. He is so caught up in is own world.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. 💞


Nice surprise - I think that he spoils you!
This looks lovely. What kind of food do they serve?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Spoiling by my DH is such a distant memory now.


Bittersweet.
This might come off wrong but if you were mourning a hsband who had passed it would feel different I am sure. Since you are cut off from him, it makes it harder to bear, I am sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Jane!


Thank you 


> I finished clue 5 the other day. Need to get a photo.


Looking forward to it.


> I'm halfway through the last chart for Foolish Hearts.


I am about 1/3 through it but it has been left for a while. I am going to do a few rows on it now. Still 8 pages to catch up on but I need to make some knitting progress before the 14 becomes 15.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bittersweet.
> This might come off wrong but if you were mourning a hsband who had passed it would feel different I am sure. Since you are cut off from him, it makes it harder to bear, I am sure.


And that you had 20 years together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.
> 
> Sue


I like that, Sue. It's a great color, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> How about Gabrielle la Grenouille?
> (rhymes with Louie)


Thanks Jane, I love that name. I think I should change my name to this after all the frogging I've done recently and some not because of a mistake but because I knew I wasn't going to have enough yarn!!! 💞
Gabrielle la Grenouille. 
I want to make a Liz Stole in lace weight for my MIL's birthday, do you think I will have any trouble with it? 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through Clue 5.


Pam, that is looking great!  Love that color. 

Thanks, Sonja! 

Sue, your Seabird looks great!! So bright and cheery.



Jane said:


> Congratulations to you & your son on his graduation & impending wedding.


 Thanks Jane. 

Ok, I'm thinking of casting on that one-ball lace scarf. So what are we to do with the UFO that we cast on in the weeks we are trying to diminish our UFO's???? A never ending cycle, I suppose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Tears amid the joy. I am sure that you are glad that the black is finished. Sorry that you had to frog but very glad that the loom might be resuscitated.


Better frogged than with a flaw as major as it would have been. I am glad too that the loom is hopefully getting s new lease of life. 
Photos:
The Black #1

The Pink #2

This mornings parcel from Darn Good Yarns #3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OoOOO, yummy, Julie. Your black scarf looks so warm. I am sure she will love it. I like the pink fun yarn scarf. I bet is feels so soft. Yum to the Darn Good Yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bittersweet.
> This might come off wrong but if you were mourning a hsband who had passed it would feel different I am sure. Since you are cut off from him, it makes it harder to bear, I am sure.


I have a hidden hope I might see him again- I will possibly go to Australia once more- at least death is a finite- this way I just don't know how he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And that you had 20 years together.


That is one of the reasons it feels so hard- it is a good chunk of any life, but I think he must have been griping about me, and they have chosen to believe that, rather than accepting he would have been unhappy anywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OoOOO, yummy, Julie. Your black scarf looks so warm. I am sure she will love it. I like the pink fun yarn scarf. I bet is feels so soft. Yum to the Darn Good Yarn.


It should be rather wind proof too, and therefore will keep the rain out as well. The pink is a lot longer than I had realised- but the person it is for is big sized, so hopefully that will be ok. The blue/green is a finer weight than I had anticipated, I hope I have enough- about 900 m.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros he is such a happy baby!! thanks for the ray of sunshine first thing in the morning


Thank you Ronie. He is a little ray of sunshine. Carmen sent me a heap of little videos of Jackson laughing his head off and running around, chasing the chickens on the lawn etc. he certainly brightens my day!!! 💞 I just added a little video of Jackson and it does work. I hope you can all see this little darling. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Gabrielle la Grenouille...


I meant to ask - are you knitting a frog? Or are you just frogging?


> I want to make a Liz Stole in lace weight for my MIL's birthday, do you think I will have any trouble with it? 💞


Certainly not, silly girl! 
When is her birthday? I might knit along with you. I haven't done that pattern yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better frogged than with a flaw as major as it would have been. I am glad too that the loom is hopefully getting s new lease of life.
> Photos:
> The Black #1
> 
> ...


Those look great, Julie, and I like your yarn you received from Darn Good Yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those look great, Julie, and I like your yarn you received from Darn Good Yarns.


I must do the Guernsey and my daughter's shrug first, then the shawl- I am looking forward to that. Guernsey today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane those pictures are great!! ...
> Your Spring Fling is coming along beautifully!! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Here it is, Jane...


Thanks, Toni.
The link wasn't live when I tried it before.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have 1.5 repeats left to do on my Boneyard...


Keep on truckin'!


> I am at the point where 1 row takes a very long time...


I can relate to that with my Montego. It is even worse now that I am placing 10 beads per repeat. I have dropped my daily quota drastically.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, I really like the choice of beads for your Spring Fling. They are a very nice accent for the deep green. ...


They are very versatile - go with green, purple, blue.... I am about to tart a new project using them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> This it? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9


Yes - thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is just gorgeous. The beads just bring it to life. :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Dad said his mother hung her quilting frame from the ceiling. Let it down to work then pulled it up out of the way...


What a great idea!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the continued tour of France Jane. More great photos. And another lovely shawl in the works...


Thank you & you're welcome 


> I am such a fool. I signed up for the Dancing Bees MKAL.


Not as big a fool as I since I have agreed to test knit.


> It took two weeks to do one sock


Socks are very deceptive in the amount of knitting involved.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly not, silly girl!
> When is her birthday? I might knit along with you. I haven't done that pattern yet.


Yay!!! That would be great!!!! Her birthday is the end of July. I just added a little video of Jackson on the page before this one. I hope you can see it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> jane, that is looking good..Like those beads.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yay!!! That would be great!!!! Her birthday is the end of July. I just added a little video of Jackson on the page before this one. I hope you can see it. 💞


Works well- what a lovely giggle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a progress photo of my Spring Fling through Clue 5.


Looks great, Pam!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane, no I'm not knitting a frog, I am the frog!!! At least I felt like I was. I just frogged quite a bit of that last Ashton and not because I made a mistake, just because there was not enough yarn. It got done in a fashion. I'm glad it's finished. At least I have a pretty frog name thanks to you. &#128155;&#128056;&#128155;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...lunch with a couple of former coworkers....AquaFit class this morning...English group...


Sounds like you are back on your feet again, Sue!
Happy to know that!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Works well- what a lovely giggle!


Thanks Julie, I'm glad it works. Now I can add a couple more every now and then, maybe he will brighten some days and put smiles on faces. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...So cool that Johnny Depp is near you...


Well, they've split up unfortunately.


> He is such a great actor to get so many unusual parts. (and he looks good to me)...


I certainly agree on both counts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm glad it works. Now I can add a couple more every now and then, maybe he will brighten some days and put smiles on faces. 💞


That is a lovely thought, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. ...


Looking great, Sue!
I would think that you are the first to make it to this point. The border is very straightforward - once the stitches are picked up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I love that he is oblivious to the camera. He is so caught up in is own world.


He is oblivious to the camera, he just has so much fun, as it should be for a darling little man.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely thought, Ros!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...So what are we to do with the UFO that we cast on in the weeks we are trying to diminish our UFO's???? A never ending cycle, I suppose.


Some fun, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> Photos:
> The Black #1
> The Pink #2
> This mornings parcel from Darn Good Yarns #3


Lovely even stitching, Julie.
The Yarn looks great - looking forward o a performance evaluation.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue, as always. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I just added a little video of Jackson on the page before this one. I hope you can see it. 💞


QuickTime isn't cooperating :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Pam!


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Can't believe how fast the posts build up here. Now to try and read them all. I just got back from lunch with a couple of former coworkers. We ate at my favourite Italian restaurant, and then went next door to a Dunkin Donuts and had a cup of coffee, that we enjoyed sitting outside.
> It's been a busy day, as I went to AquaFit class this morning, and then this evening I am going to my English group, Tea and Tarts, monthly tea. I won't be getting much knitting done today.
> Sue


Sounds like a lovely day Sue and thanks for the Jackson comments. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely even stitching, Julie.
> The Yarn looks great - looking forward o a performance evaluation.


Thank you, Jane- the letters look better in the photo than I had expected. I am itching to get started with the silk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Socks are very deceptive in the amount of knitting involved.


I figured out on a pair of socks for me I may use over 10,000 stitches/sock. And only a few thousand on a lace scarf.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I Finished the baby outfit I was making a couple of days ago and I've got about 10 rows left on my shawl . I haven't picked up anything today for obvious reasons but if everything is ok tomorrow I will try to finish the shawl
> Sonja


Your baby outfit is gorgeous Sonja and I'm looking forward to seeing your shawl. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I hope so - it would be interesting to see how it turned out with the changes that you made.


Mmm I will see how it looks when it's blocked, I will ask Charmaine for a photo. I don't think it will be my favourite, but Charmaine is happy with it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Bev, Norma. Your Madryn turned out lovely. I am so sorry that I have had so much on the go & haven't had a chance to start mine yet. (I just made a list of my current WIPs to get a handle on priorities - 14 of them!)
> I am looking forward to your Pi shawl.


14!!!! Oh my goodness, I need to make a list of mine, I know it's not 14, but who knows, I need to go digging around in drawers, cupboards etc and get a list so I know where I'm at. Who knows what I will find!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sony--terrific that you finish dthe baby outfit and are just about done with the shawl. Awaiting pics of your success.

Jane--our fearless enabler. What would you do without a pile of UFOs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice surprise - I think that he spoils you!
> This looks lovely. What kind of food do they serve?


Just your usual cafe style food. I quite often get the chicken Caesar salad, it's the best ever!!! Yesterday Pete had poached snapper and I was jealous. I had a taste and it was soooo delicious. I'm definitely having that next time. All of the food coming out of the kitchen looks great. I had spinach and ricotta cannelloni and salad. We both had iced mocha without cream. Followed by coffee and cake.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better frogged than with a flaw as major as it would have been. I am glad too that the loom is hopefully getting s new lease of life.
> Photos:
> The Black #1
> 
> ...


Lovely Julie and yummy yarn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely Julie and yummy yarn. 💞


Thanks!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> QuickTime isn't cooperating :-(


I hope you can get it sorted out Jane, I would love you to be able to see Jackson in action. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, new UFO is cast on and frogged once so far. It's abit difficult to read stitches with this yarn. Definitely going to be using lifelines. It's Knitpicks Aloft-mohair/silk-colorway Celestial. It's been sitting in my stash waiting for this pattern. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Bev, Norma. Your Madryn turned out lovely. I am so sorry that I have had so much on the go & haven't had a chance to start mine yet. (I just made a list of my current WIPs to get a handle on priorities - 14 of them!)
> I am looking forward to your Pi shawl.


Thank you, Jane. The young man who fixes our computers is coming this morning, hopefully to unlock it. I will post a picture to show my concerns later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, the black scarf turned out so well. The pink one is great fun. Was the yarn easy to knit with? 
Your yarn looks scrummy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, what a wonderful giggle :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, the black scarf turned out so well. The pink one is great fun. Was the yarn easy to knit with?
> Your yarn looks scrummy.


Thank you, Norma! I have got quite used to working these 'novelty' yarns, and with close to the suggested needle size, not a problem. One yarn has 'marshmallow' blobs on it- I used 7 mm needles, and it worked up fine- I did the cast off with a simple 'fun fur' though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> 14!!!! Oh my goodness, I need to make a list of mine, I know it's not 14, but who knows, I need to go digging around in drawers, cupboards etc and get a list...


These are projects that are current - not poked away in a drawer. I have a few of those back home. 
These are all sitting in baskets or bags in my dining room/living room. Since I am alone, they aren't in anyone's way. If I am expecting company they might get temporarily placed on the bed in the small downstairs bedroom. There is also yarn there for projects that I am planning.
I need an intervention!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...
> Jane--our fearless enabler. What would you do without a pile of UFOs.


Finish off my current project more quickly?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, new UFO is cast on and frogged once so far...


Is this the SweaterBabe scarf?
I envy you being free to cast on as soon as you see something that you really like.


> It's abit difficult to read stitches with this yarn. ... Knitpicks Aloft-mohair/silk-colorway Celestial. ...


I've never used that yarn. I found that mohair took getting used to when I did the SweaterBabe MKAL - a very slow start but later I was able to pick up speed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Elise Shawl
by Evan Plevinski 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elise-shawl

Oh! So Simple Crochet Wrap
by Suzi Quillen 
Oh! So Simple Knit Shawl/Scarf
by Suzi Quillen

http://livingwellwithsuziq.blogspot.fr/2015/05/2015-local-yarn-shop-tour-free-shoulder.html

The Pale Lady
by Noora Laivola 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-pale-lady

Did we see this recently? Can't see it in my downloads but it looks familiar... Candlehearth
by Noora Laivola 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candlehearth

Gerda Stole
by Sarah Kendra Hughes 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gerda-stole

Celtic knot stole
by Sarah Kendra Hughes 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/celtic-knot-stole

Not so interested in this one - too much of the same thing but thought that Id share it since its free & we dont all have the same tastes
Kornfeldertuch
by Utlinde 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kornfeldertuch

Swish Cowl
by Ram Wools Yarn Co-op 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swish-cowl

Variegation Celebration
by Benjamin Matthews 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/variegation-celebration


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finish off my current project more quickly?


Good fantasy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I've never used that yarn. I found that mohair took getting used to when I did the SweaterBabe MKAL - a very slow start but later I was able to pick up speed.


Have used mohair blends a couple of times and once started was able to get used to reading the stitches. Needed some eyeball adjustment but it worked okay, especially with open lacey stitches. Did not like having to frog, but even that worked. Have some kid mohair which I haven't tried yet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Good fantasy


A girl can always dream...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, what a wonderful giggle :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> These are projects that are current - not poked away in a drawer. I have a few of those back home.
> These are all sitting in baskets or bags in my dining room/living room. Since I am alone, they aren't in anyone's way. If I am expecting company they might get temporarily placed on the bed in the small downstairs bedroom. There is also yarn there for projects that I am planning.
> I need an intervention!


If you need an intervention, then perhaps we all do!!! Who cares? We are creating lovely things.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A girl can always dream...


Yes, dreams keep us going and allow us to keep procrastinating, too (LOL)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Jane needs an intervention. Let's see, a few days for us all to get there. Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  Don't we all wish!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better frogged than with a flaw as major as it would have been. I am glad too that the loom is hopefully getting s new lease of life.
> Photos:
> The Black #1
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. He is a little ray of sunshine. Carmen sent me a heap of little videos of Jackson laughing his head off and running around, chasing the chickens on the lawn etc. he certainly brightens my day!!! 💞 I just added a little video of Jackson and it does work. I hope you can all see this little darling. 💞


That is so wonderful that you get to see Jackson so often! What a precious giggle.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane needs an intervention. Let's see, a few days for us all to get there. Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  Don't we all wish!


Yes we do!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is so wonderful that you get to see Jackson so often! What a precious giggle.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, boy! If Jane needs an intervention, I am really in trouble! 

Thanks for the new patterns added to my library! The Celtic Cable ones are really pretty! The Candlehearth was familiar. It was already in the stash.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  ...


I will be waiting expectantly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I will be waiting expectantly.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The Candlehearth was familiar. It was already in the stash.


I was sure that I saw it before - perhaps I shared it & forgot to download it myself.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the congrats on my win. Now I need to organize some closet space like you did Ronie.

Bev, wonderful picture of DS and almost DIL at graduation. They look very happy and relaxed. So now you will be an empty nester?


Good going Julie! You really finished that black scarf in a flash. Glad to hear that the loom may be saved!

Jane, your outing sounded lovely and thank you for sharing all the interesting history and pictures as well. 
Your spring fling is coming along beautifully. Looks like it will be quite large!

Pam, your sf is looking great as well. Such a pretty color.

Sue, what a nice bright color your seabird shawl is. Pretty pattern too.

Julie, just saw your finished scarves pictures. They are both wonderful! And such pretty colors of your new yarn!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will be waiting expectantly.


So wish we could all be there, I'm sure we would all have a great time together!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the congrats on my win. Now I need to organize some closet space like you did Ronie.
> 
> Bev, wonderful picture of DS and almost DIL at graduation. They look very happy and relaxed. So now you will be an empty nester?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn! I have not been able to resist starting the silk. Initially stripy, but I am hoping the colours will pool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will be waiting expectantly.


Okay--But I have meetings Mon and Wed. Can we dine on Tues?
Sound fab to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, ...
> Your spring fling is coming along beautifully. Looks like it will be quite large!...


Thank you 
There were 473 stitches in the CO - still have 371.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The computer young man came this morning and took my computer away. I need a new hard drive. He thinks he can clone all the stuff on there. I hope so as all the charts for Madryn are saved there. It look as though it will be next week before it is back :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The computer young man came this morning and took my computer away. I need a new hard drive. He thinks he can clone all the stuff on there. I hope so as all the charts for Madryn are saved there. It look as though it will be next week before it is back :thumbdown:


Oh dear, :thumbdown:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no Norma! That is not good news. I sure hope all your files can be saved! 

I am still chugging along with my ufo. It is now 13 " long and it will need to get to 20" before doing all the edgings! I think it will still be a ufo for the next time we do this&#128516;.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not gone on this either - might be okay if not so colourful - but that is the point of it. Maybe nice as a throw for a young Captain America fan.
free until May 31st with coupon code: language
A Little Old Fashioned
by Lalíe Roque 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-little-old-fashioned

Salonqa Fingerless Mitts by Kirsten Kaae 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/salonqa-fingerless-mitts

6 Elann patterns free This Month - I got a privacy warning on the last one but I think that I had already downloaded it a few days ago.
http://international.elann.com/product-category/patterns/free-this-month/

Anyone planning on doing *The Shawl We Design* should make sure to use the coupon code for the free pattern before the 18th. It is now active.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...He thinks he can clone all the stuff on there....


Oh, darn! I sure hope so!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I am still chugging along with my ufo. It is now 13 " long and it will need to get to 20" before doing all the edgings! I think it will still be a ufo for the next time we do this😄.


Making progress though & at this point it is a good item for waiting room & car knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have not been able to resist starting the silk. ...


I have forgotten what you said that you were knitting out of it.
Looking forward to seeing it knit up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane needs an intervention. Let's see, a few days for us all to get there. Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  Don't we all wish!


We do indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have forgotten what you said that you were knitting out of it.
> Looking forward to seeing it knit up.


The Ravelry pattern I bought for my cousin Karen: Kelvinway because she walks that way most days- it runs at the back of their house for several miles each way. What I have started- as I said I could not resist.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your sf is looking great as well. Such a pretty color.


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh no Norma! That is not good news. I sure hope all your files can be saved!
> 
> I am still chugging along with my ufo. It is now 13 " long and it will need to get to 20" before doing all the edgings! I think it will still be a ufo for the next time we do this😄.


It's looking good, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone planning on doing *The Shawl We Design* should make sure to use the coupon code for the free pattern before the 18th. It is now active.


Where do we find the coupon code, Jane?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--my heart goes out to you. Hope he can clone the computer or use a universal program like from Ubuntu to copy all the files at least. I have had such a misery with losing data on several occasions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good, Caryn.


did i miss your UFO pic?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Caryn, we will be empty nesters. We are planning on a celebration.  Maybe even a runaway. 

Tanya can't make Mon. How does Tues work for everyone? Love you all. Wouldn't it be wonderful to actually get together!! I have been thinking about the way our thread has changed lately. So many pages, times when Ros and Julie are on, times when Jane is on, times when the rest are on. It feels like we are weaving a tapestry with each of us as individual threads. Different people=different colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Ravelry pattern I bought for my cousin Karen: Kelvinway ...


Nice - she will be thrilled, I am sure.


> What I have started...


Hard to predict how it will knit up at this point - stripes or pools...
It has a nice texture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thinking of you with all your rug yarn, but anyone else, too:

http://www.garnstudio.com/inspirations.php?id=199&lang=us


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Where do we find the coupon code, Jane?


It was in the last update when we were voting on pattern options: design.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

_ok 8 pages to catch up on bear with me I'll get them read _

Sue that is looking really neat!!! more geometric than the others.. it will be interesting to see how it progresses 

You are so right Tanya.. if we had only known the long term consequences of our actions we certainly would of taken better care of our body's. I was trained to take care of my back and knew what to do.. but when a 180+ woman lifts both feet while you are transfering her there is little that can be done.  I think it would of been worse if I had not had my training.. and then I had a similar situation with another client that pulled my tummy muscles. that healed up much quicker and doesn't give me any issues now.. I have always had high physical jobs and hobby's so I am grateful to not be crippled up as I very well could be 

Julie YAY!!! great job! It feels so good to have some things finished up.. and your yarn is so pretty!! I still have my gift card.. $25 doesn't go very far when you factor in shipping.. so I am still shopping around. 

I am on my last rows of the Boneyard!!! YAY!! I had wished to get it done by today.. but I'll have it done by next week! 

Ros how cute is that... I bet you can play that over and over again.. I hope you can find a way to keep these videos safe.. so in the coming years you can replay them  I like a good salad with chicken too. One of my fav's is out of town and they put glazed walnuts and dried cranberry's on the side.. I think the dressing comes on the side too.. I always ask for it on the side anyway.. it is really more than I can eat .. I also look at what everyone ordered when we go out to see what I might order next ..

uh oh Bev.. I hope you find the perfect pattern for the yarn!! it sounds pretty 

_for fear of this being a mile long I have to send and then continue on.. _


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane needs an intervention. Let's see, a few days for us all to get there. Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  Don't we all wish!


Sounds like a great idea to me!!! I call dibs on the downstairs bedroom ... I'll even bring some Oregon wine!!! wouldn't life be grand if we could just pick up and go when we wanted ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bittersweet.
> This might come off wrong but if you were mourning a hsband who had passed it would feel different I am sure. Since you are cut off from him, it makes it harder to bear, I am sure.


Just picking up the thread again and wanted to add----- I feel that way too. And then you have the added heart break of the cruel treatment by his family. I am so sorry you had to endure that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that looks like it will be so pretty when you get it finished.. and there is a edging still to go ??? WOW!! what a great pattern.. 

Julie that is working up so pretty!! I love the colors.. 

Thanks for the pattern ideas Tanya I have them saved... 

Well I made it.. it took a hour but I read it all, drank my coffee and had a very enjoyable morning!.. 

I agree Bev we do weave a very colorful tapestry!! I think it would be wonderful if there was ever a time when we could all do a retreat together 
Bev you enjoy that time when your a empty nester!! it won't be long before you want them back..LOL... quick turn the spare room into something cool.. a hobby room or a great guest room  hmmm maybe a room where the grandchildren can come and stay.. Later down the road of course.. in my case hopefully years from now  although I'd welcome one at anytime.. 

Norma that is so hard.. I hope you printed off the pattern before!! it would be a shame to loose it.. I do know that they can transfer information out of our hard drives though so lets just be positive that he can do it !!

Well I have to be at work in a hour.. so I'd better scoot!!! have a wonderful day everyone.. I'll catch up this evening..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I call dibs on the downstairs bedroom ...


Bed's ready & waiting.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am groaning. All these lovely patterns added to my library lately and I feel totally gipped (sp? Same as short changed) that I was AWAL and missed the free peachy shawl&#128546;
LOL

I must have a serious case of cast-on-it is!!! The afghan was just too much to pick up while we were gone. So I almost caught up with the 2015 Beaded Scarf KAL and started Chris and Melanie's Kaika's KAL. They are going to be very nice socks.. doing two at a time toe up magic loop. So I drug that afghan clear to San Antonio and Houston and back with no added stitches. I really do want to get more added on to it. I love the pattern and am making it for that reason so I suppose that is why I do not feel rushed about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...The afghan was just too much to pick up while we were gone....I love the pattern ...


My mind is definitely slipping these days. Which afghan are you doing?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Your baby outfit is gorgeous Sonja and I'm looking forward to seeing your shawl. 💞


Thank you Ros I'm thinking of starting a doily when I've finished my shawl a nice easy one to begin with 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The computer young man came this morning and took my computer away. I need a new hard drive. He thinks he can clone all the stuff on there. I hope so as all the charts for Madryn are saved there. It look as though it will be next week before it is back :thumbdown:


I sure hope he can save everything for you, Norma! If not, we could send you the copies we have - or they would be on here. :thumbup:

Your WIP is looking good, Caryn!!!

Tuesday get together works for me.  My girls will be heading out that day.

More pattern stash! Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> 14!!!! Oh my goodness, I need to make a list of mine, I know it's not 14, but who knows, I need to go digging around in drawers, cupboards etc and get a list so I know where I'm at. Who knows what I will find!!! 💞


I don't have to go looking I've got the grand total of 3 . I couldn't have 14 even if I tried as I definitely wouldn't have enough needles or yarn . oops I missed one forgot about my long term farm project so the grand total of 4 
Now don't laugh I'll catch you all up one of these days😄
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Ravelry pattern I bought for my cousin Karen: Kelvinway because she walks that way most days- it runs at the back of their house for several miles each way. What I have started- as I said I could not resist.


Is that ever looking good, Julie!!! How appropriate that you found a pattern to connect with her.  It will be nice to switch back and forth with the Guernsey. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone planning on doing *The Shawl We Design* should make sure to use the coupon code for the free pattern before the 18th. It is now active.


I thought that I signed up for this one, but do not have the coupon code. Did she send that out? Is it posted somewhere? Maybe I didn't finish the needed steps. Oh well. That's ok, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It was in the last update when we were voting on pattern options: design.


Thank you, Jane!!! Got it!!! Eeeeeppp!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> So wish we could all be there, I'm sure we would all have a great time together!!! 💞


Wouldn't it be great? I'm sure we would have such a fun time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hard to predict how it will knit up at this point - stripes or pools...
> It has a nice texture.


I am enjoying handling it- it is soft, not too slippery, as with some silk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> _ok 8 pages to catch up on bear with me I'll get them read _
> 
> Sue that is looking really neat!!! more geometric than the others.. it will be interesting to see how it progresses
> 
> ...


Shipping almost doubled the cost, for me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry if I miss someone, I have been down with vertigo. But as the saying goes, this too shall pass. I also have not gotten any knitting done as I am mostly sleeping (vertigo makes me tired). But as I am at work right now I'll try to be quick. On with the LP 

Your top is coming along nicely Caryn. Love the yoke and shoulder treatment.

Sue, beautiful work as always, thanks for sharing  Funny how the provisional cast on yarn worked well color-wise.

Enjoy your empty nest Bev. Even 30 years later my mother is still trying to make me a sandwich or a dish of pasta every time I visit  

Ooh, dinner in France. Sounds wonderful. What can I bring? My last overseas trip was to Italy (surprise anniversary trip, knew how long I was going but not where I was going until we got to the airport, it was great!!). I joked that on the last day we had breakfast in Rome and dinner in Fort Lauderdale, such jet setters, lol.

Keep us posted on your Darn Good Yarn Julie. I am really curious how it knits up.

Great to hear you will be test knitting Jane. Your knitting skills are great so your opinion will be well received.

I hope they can save your files Norma. Been through that problem myself. I have enough PC carcasses at home so I am usually able to retrieve something using patched together boards.

Keep those needles clicking ladies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Just picking up the thread again and wanted to add----- I feel that way too. And then you have the added heart break of the cruel treatment by his family. I am so sorry you had to endure that.


Thanks, Jan, has not been the easiest this last two years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn that looks like it will be so pretty when you get it finished.. and there is a edging still to go ??? WOW!! what a great pattern..
> 
> Julie that is working up so pretty!! I love the colors..
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts about why my Adobe reader won't open anymore? Cannot open any of the patterns on Ravelry now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Is that ever looking good, Julie!!! How appropriate that you found a pattern to connect with her.  It will be nice to switch back and forth with the Guernsey. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni.
I possibly will need something on larger needles, these are 3mm and the Guernsey is on 2.75mm, the room is definitely cold- could do with a little fan heater or such. I could not resist when I read the description- Karen took me up that way, when I stayed with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry if I miss someone, I have been down with vertigo. But as the saying goes, this too shall pass. I also have not gotten any knitting done as I am mostly sleeping (vertigo makes me tired). But as I am at work right now I'll try to be quick. On with the LP
> 
> Your top is coming along nicely Caryn. Love the yoke and shoulder treatment.
> 
> ...


Really nice and softly, Melanie. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> And then you have the added heart break of the cruel treatment by his family. I am so sorry you had to endure that.


Yes, I have been thinking this too, Julie. There's some betrayal in the mix that makes things harder.

Julie, I love your start with your Darn Good Yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have been down with vertigo.... I am at work right now...


Not sleeping under your desk?


> Ooh, dinner in France... What can I bring? ...


Yarn & needles - you're not touching mine!!
;-)


> surprise anniversary trip, knew how long I was going but not where I was going until we got to the airport...


What fun!


> Great to hear you will be test knitting Jane. Your knitting skills are great so your opinion will be well received.


How nice of you to say, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I have been thinking this too, Julie. There's some betrayal in the mix that makes things harder.
> 
> Julie, I love your start with your Darn Good Yarn.


I think he had a premonition he would not be with me, but yes I do feel betrayed by the family, twenty years is a long time, and galling that they dismiss it so lightly. 
The one thing that is a bit annoying about the yarn is the number of knots- there will have to be a lot of joins, although I have wound only one skein so far.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shipping almost doubled the cost, for me.


Ouch! That is what would happen to me in Newfoundland with a lot of the US sites that I would like to order from - so I don't.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about why my Adobe reader won't open anymore? ...


Not offhand but have you tried the usual reboot trick?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ouch! That is what would happen to me in Newfoundland with a lot of the US sites that I would like to order from - so I don't.


I felt the cause for Nepal though, just not sure who benefits from the US Postal charges however!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It was in the last update when we were voting on pattern options: design.


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> How nice of you to say, Melanie.


I agree with Melanie on that, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> did i miss your UFO pic?


It's on page 111.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll have to look for it. Thanks!


Look for the code? It is there in the message.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with Melanie on that, Jane.


Thank you, also, Pam


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so sorry to hear you are down with vertigo. Take care of yourself and sleep a few naps for me.

I worked on my sock this morning a bit. I really felt that I should, because it is the one UFO that I mentioned when we started this two weeks. I am frogging back to the beginning of the turning of the heel. But more and more of sock knitting is coming back to me. Once I get this straightened out, it should be smooth sailing. 



Jane said:


> Bed's ready & waiting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look for the code? It is there in the message.


I saw that - after I sent my reply. Thanks again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, so sorry to hear you are down with vertigo. ...


Oops  
I didn't mean to make light of your situation Melanie.
As an athlete, I am sure that this condition is a total pain - especially if you have a bout when you have a special event planned.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... it is the one UFO that I mentioned when we started this two weeks....


Well then you had better get cracking, then, hadn't you?!
;-)
It looks like I won't have my Montego finished by the deadline - adding all of these beads at the end is really soaking up the time that I have available for it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not offhand but have you tried the usual reboot trick?


yes, did that, but can do it again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is growing very nicely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks a wonderful start, Julie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--my heart goes out to you. Hope he can clone the computer or use a universal program like from Ubuntu to copy all the files at least. I have had such a misery with losing data on several occasions.


Thank you. I am hoping he can retrieve the data.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--so sorry you have vertigo. I know how it can take you down. Hope it is not a severe episode.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oops
> I didn't mean to make light of your situation Melanie.
> As an athlete, I am sure that this condition is a total pain - especially if you have a bout when you have a special event planned.


I make light of it all the time - I have a free roller coaster ride in my head, or I don't need to drink, I can walk crookedly and fall over with out it  And thanks for the athlete comment, made me smile.

Postage can be quite something Julie. I have sent swap packages to your side of the world and wow!

Back to work - and no I am not sleeping under my desk today, but sadly I have on several occasions


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well then you had better get cracking, then, hadn't you?!
> ;-)
> It looks like I won't have my Montego finished by the deadline - adding all of these beads at the end is really soaking up the time that I have available for it.


See, you spend so much time enabling us with patterns that your knitting falls behind. How can we have dinner if your knitting is not getting done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about why my Adobe reader won't open anymore? Cannot open any of the patterns on Ravelry now.


Oh no!! I can sympathise. I am hoping I saved the Madryn charts to the cloud.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...How can we have dinner if your knitting is not getting done.


Won't take much more time for extra mouths than it does for mine but I can always delegate.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts about why my Adobe reader won't open anymore? Cannot open any of the patterns on Ravelry now.


That just happened to me a couple of days ago. The whole program had just disappeared. So I just downloaded it again and it is working fine. Except I still can't get that chart for the morning dove shawlette to print correctly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--like seeing you embrace the blue/white shawl and applying some creativity to embellish it with more depth of character. What fun.


What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby came home a bit earlier today, so he took me to lunch at my favourite place. 💞


Lucky you, Ros. Looks like a lovely peaceful place. I love surprise outings.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and nice words about my ongoing project. Jane,good suggestion, I am now taking it wherever I go, it is the perfect project for waiting times. I can't knit in the car - motion sickness thing.

Melanie sorry about your bout with vertigo. What a good attitude you have about it. Glad you can sleep it off though.

Julie, what a good start with your new yarn and what a sweet and generous project for it. 

I have stopped looking at patterns like Chris(well maybe a peek here and there, like Chris)! 

I want to restart the Madryn, or begin the Dinali shawl, which I have had on my list for a long time, or start the winter wonderland scarf from Toni's workshop. Eenie, meanie, miny, mo.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


Looks so pretty on you!
I am thinking that the tassels add a nice touch.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I did manage to fit some knitting in. Here is Clue 2 of Seabird MKAL (Kestrel and Gull Scarf) finished. Now I have to get some food ready to take with me to the Tea tonight.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous colour, Sue, for a pretty pattern,


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better frogged than with a flaw as major as it would have been. I am glad too that the loom is hopefully getting s new lease of life.
> Photos:
> The Black #1
> 
> ...


What a contrast between the smart black and frothy pink. Well done, Julie. What is the newyarn asking to be?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks a wonderful start, Julie.


I am enjoying it! Thanks, Norma. Glad you have an alternative to the computer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. He is a little ray of sunshine. Carmen sent me a heap of little videos of Jackson laughing his head off and running around, chasing the chickens on the lawn etc. he certainly brightens my day!!! 💞 I just added a little video of Jackson and it does work. I hope you can all see this little darling. 💞


How infectious. He really is a darling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I make light of it all the time - I have a free roller coaster ride in my head, or I don't need to drink, I can walk crookedly and fall over with out it  And thanks for the athlete comment, made me smile.
> 
> Postage can be quite something Julie. I have sent swap packages to your side of the world and wow!
> 
> Back to work - and no I am not sleeping under my desk today, but sadly I have on several occasions


It can indeed! I have posted to the States and Britain at times, it is quite exorbitant!
Sorry the vertigo has been bad.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly not, silly girl!
> When is her birthday? I might knit along with you. I haven't done that pattern yet.


I can recommend it. It is a lovely pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


In my opinion, they do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement and nice words about my ongoing project. Jane,good suggestion, I am now taking it wherever I go, it is the perfect project for waiting times. I can't knit in the car - motion sickness thing.
> 
> Melanie sorry about your bout with vertigo. What a good attitude you have about it. Glad you can sleep it off though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn! Karen did a lot for me when I stayed with them for two months, in 2011.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> yes, did that, but can do it again.


When have you updated it last? There were some problems recently with older versions reading patterns correctly. You might check the version.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What a contrast between the smart black and frothy pink. Well done, Julie. What is the newyarn asking to be?


Thank you! For completely different purposes! The project for the silk is _Kelvinway_ which is a purchased pattern from Ravelry.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am hoping he can retrieve the data.


Good luck. When my tablet was upgraded I was assured everything was backed up. None of my data was backed up. I have no idea what might have been backed up - facebook, game scores if I had any) and other unimportant stuff?

Funny what the younger generation thinks is important.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane needs an intervention. Let's see, a few days for us all to get there. Ok, Mon afternoon at 3.  Jane, we expect supper.  Don't we all wish!


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Entering the home stretch. Four garter stitch rows and bo. I still need to weigh it but the skein of yarn looked about like a 3.5-4 oz skein with some used. Since there were 2 skeins I am thinking whatever was made was with 2 strands - but that is a guess. More later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Caryn, we will be empty nesters. We are planning on a celebration.  Maybe even a runaway.
> 
> Tanya can't make Mon. How does Tues work for everyone? Love you all. Wouldn't it be wonderful to actually get together!! I have been thinking about the way our thread has changed lately. So many pages, times when Ros and Julie are on, times when Jane is on, times when the rest are on. It feels like we are weaving a tapestry with each of us as individual threads. Different people=different colors.


Beautifully expressed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Jane.


jscaplen said:


> Looks so pretty on you!
> I am thinking that the tassels add a nice touch.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


I think the tassels add a fun touch Linda. Looks nice on you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, they do.


Thank you, Julie. After the moaning I did, I'm going to knit it again with one or two tweaks, especially where the colour changes happen. It is a very easy knit and doesn't use alot of yarn so is good for odd balls. This one is going to my daughter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! For completely different purposes! The project for the silk is _Kelvinway_ which is a purchased pattern from Ravelry.


I've just looked it up - it is really pretty and I love your silk.Will look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. After the moaning I did, I'm going to knit it again with one or two tweaks, especially where the colour changes happen. It is a very easy knit and doesn't use alot of yarn so is good for odd balls. This one is going to my daughter.


That is good you are not frogging it! I often end up rethinking things and doing another. Always working on gloves too, in the way some do socks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I think the tassels add a fun touch Linda. Looks nice on you!


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've just looked it up - it is really pretty and I love your silk.Will look forward to seeing it develop.


I am taking it when I go out today, so hopefully it will grow quickly. The openwork reminds me of spring time catkins, the cables are supposed to be like bark.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've had such a busy week gardening, moving furniture from one room to another to make room for a proper bed for gs2, and helping our son to demolish a garden wall and clear the rubble, as well as the usual visiting my brother in the nursing home, taking mil shopping and washing and setting her hair. All very satifying though.
It has also been a good knitting week. My sweater has been rescued and is blocking and I have also finished my travelling/visiting project so here is a photo of Diving in and of Nigella, released from the pins. 
At the moment i have nothing - yes, nothing on my needles so now comes the excitement of casting on Fiori Autunnali.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've had such a busy week gardening, moving furniture from one room to another to make room for a proper bed for gs2, and helping our son to demolish a garden wall and clear the rubble, as well as the usual visiting my brother in the nursing home, taking mil shopping and washing and setting her hair. All very satifying though.
> It has also been a good knitting week. My sweater has been rescued and is blocking and I have also finished my travelling/visiting project so here is a photo of Diving in and of Nigella, released from the pins.
> At the moment i have nothing - yes, nothing on my needles so now comes the excitement of casting on Fiori Autunnali.


Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...here is a photo of Diving in and of Nigella....


Gorgoeus!! Wonderful work - but that Nigella is my favourite. I am so tempted...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgoeus!! Wonderful work - but that Nigella is my favourite. I am so tempted...


Exactly what I was thinking . You have had a busy week Linda and found time to finish knitting those beautiful shawls . Well done


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Both are so well done Linda. Love the Nigela, though. It is just so delicate looking!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgoeus!! Wonderful work - but that Nigella is my favourite. I am so tempted...


Mine too - and a relatively quick knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Sonja and Sisu.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are both beautiful.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I've had such a busy week gardening, moving furniture from one room to another to make room for a proper bed for gs2, and helping our son to demolish a garden wall and clear the rubble, as well as the usual visiting my brother in the nursing home, taking mil shopping and washing and setting her hair. All very satifying though.
> It has also been a good knitting week. My sweater has been rescued and is blocking and I have also finished my travelling/visiting project so here is a photo of Diving in and of Nigella, released from the pins.
> At the moment i have nothing - yes, nothing on my needles so now comes the excitement of casting on Fiori Autunnali.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That sounds so good, making me hungry!

Sue


RosD said:


> Just your usual cafe style food. I quite often get the chicken Caesar salad, it's the best ever!!! Yesterday Pete had poached snapper and I was jealous. I had a taste and it was soooo delicious. I'm definitely having that next time. All of the food coming out of the kitchen looks great. I had spinach and ricotta cannelloni and salad. We both had iced mocha without cream. Followed by coffee and cake.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, what is the pattern you are knitting?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ok, new UFO is cast on and frogged once so far. It's abit difficult to read stitches with this yarn. Definitely going to be using lifelines. It's Knitpicks Aloft-mohair/silk-colorway Celestial. It's been sitting in my stash waiting for this pattern. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


Niice Linda. I like it on you. The colors look great and it has a very soft look to it--the yarn and colors. The tassels give it just enough character without being dominant. Great job. So are you still giving it to your DD or keeping it for yourself?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, sorry about your computer woes. Hope it can be fixed without you losing anything.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. The young man who fixes our computers is coming this morning, hopefully to unlock it. I will post a picture to show my concerns later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure how many I have. I don't think I really want to know!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> These are projects that are current - not poked away in a drawer. I have a few of those back home.
> These are all sitting in baskets or bags in my dining room/living room. Since I am alone, they aren't in anyone's way. If I am expecting company they might get temporarily placed on the bed in the small downstairs bedroom. There is also yarn there for projects that I am planning.
> I need an intervention!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns, Jane.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Caryn, we will be empty nesters. We are planning on a celebration.  Maybe even a runaway.
> 
> Tanya can't make Mon. How does Tues work for everyone? Love you all. Wouldn't it be wonderful to actually get together!! I have been thinking about the way our thread has changed lately. So many pages, times when Ros and Julie are on, times when Jane is on, times when the rest are on. It feels like we are weaving a tapestry with each of us as individual threads. Different people=different colors.


Calling on everyone to work on their own projects seems to have lent itself to opening up the conversation on so many levels and it has been fun and informative. Jane's travel journey has also been a big stimulator for conversation as we look at history and architectural and landscape and cultural mores. Definitely a very fun Party.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, looking good. A little bit of lace really can make a top.

Sue


sisu said:


> Oh no Norma! That is not good news. I sure hope all your files can be saved!
> 
> I am still chugging along with my ufo. It is now 13 " long and it will need to get to 20" before doing all the edgings! I think it will still be a ufo for the next time we do this😄.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's on page 111.


Oh, yes, that wonderful peach color. My mind is on overload and cannot hold onto things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> When have you updated it last? There were some problems recently with older versions reading patterns correctly. You might check the version.


I think the problem was because it was updated. But did shut down the computer and restart it. That seemed to work but then thru out the internet connection which is still 'iffy.'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, it is pretty. The tassels add a nice touch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am enjoying it! Thanks, Norma. Glad you have an alternative to the computer.


So am I. I am somewhat limited to what I can do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So am I. I am somewhat limited to what I can do.


At least it is not total blackout! Or internet out!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well Linda, you asked Tanya but I see many of us chiming in so I will add my opinion - yes the tassels look nice. And you photograph well  Now the silly part of me says you should get your tassels going in opposite directions (giggle). I like your other two shawls, especially the Nigella. Such nice colors.

Gasp!! nothing on your needles? I think Jane could help you out with something to do as I hear she has lots of occupied needles so she knows a thing or two about getting things started.  And I hear her pattern library is quite the thing.

Work is almost done for the day so I am leaving to go home soon and take a nap. DH is down with a cold so I might be fighting for space on the bed, lol. The cats will love it - both humans napping, time to curl up with them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Good luck. When my tablet was upgraded I was assured everything was backed up. None of my data was backed up. I have no idea what might have been backed up - facebook, game scores if I had any) and other unimportant stuff?
> 
> Funny what the younger generation thinks is important.


You hit the nail squarely on the head!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those are both beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...you should get your tassels going in opposite directions (giggle).


Something you learned through Belly dancing?


> I think Jane could help you out ... I hear she has lots of occupied needles so she knows a thing or two about getting things started.  And I hear her pattern library is quite the thing.


Hey, who's been talking out of turn?!
I fear that I am much maligned!
Okay - not much.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Niice Linda. I like it on you. The colors look great and it has a very soft look to it--the yarn and colors. The tassels give it just enough character without being dominant. Great job. So are you still giving it to your DD or keeping it for yourself?


Definitely going to Sali but I will do another one - tweaking the colour changes - for myself. It has grwon on me. :?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Calling on everyone to work on their own projects seems to have lent itself to opening up the conversation on so many levels and it has been fun and informative. Jane's travel journey has also been a big stimulator for conversation as we look at history and architectural and landscape and cultural mores. Definitely a very fun Party.


Agree, whole heartedly. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You hit the nail squarely on the head!!


With my rotten experience with computer people, no matter how nicely they smile and assure you, I have learned to make a list of what needs backing up and then also try to be with them when they do it. Who cares what they think: it is my/your computer and it is for us to watch out for it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous, Linda. Beautiful colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, it is pretty. The tassels add a nice touch.


Thank you, Norma. They seem to make it look more finished, I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about the vertigo. I know how that feels. I am counting now, 10 days since my last attack. Hope yours goes soon.
Sue

.


MissMelba said:


> Sorry if I miss someone, I have been down with vertigo. But as the saying goes, this too shall pass. I also have not gotten any knitting done as I am mostly sleeping (vertigo makes me tired). But as I am at work right now I'll try to be quick. On with the LP
> 
> Your top is coming along nicely Caryn. Love the yoke and shoulder treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Calling on everyone to work on their own projects seems to have lent itself to opening up the conversation ...Jane's travel journey has also been a big stimulator for conversation...


Thanks, Tanya.
I didn't get to share everything that I wanted, though. Having a house guest cut into my computer time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well you are a lot closer than me, but I have made some headway. doesn't look like I will get much done tonight as Kat called a little while ago to ask if they could bring Alexandra and Jackson over for a while so they can go out to dinner. I have already put all my knitting away out of the reach of little hands.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well then you had better get cracking, then, hadn't you?!
> ;-)
> It looks like I won't have my Montego finished by the deadline - adding all of these beads at the end is really soaking up the time that I have available for it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well Linda, you asked Tanya but I see many of us chiming in so I will add my opinion - yes the tassels look nice. And you photograph well  Now the silly part of me says you should get your tassels going in opposite directions (giggle). I like your other two shawls, especially the Nigella. Such nice colors.
> 
> Gasp!! nothing on your needles? I think Jane could help you out with something to do as I hear she has lots of occupied needles so she knows a thing or two about getting things started.  And I hear her pattern library is quite the thing.
> 
> Work is almost done for the day so I am leaving to go home soon and take a nap. DH is down with a cold so I might be fighting for space on the bed, lol. The cats will love it - both humans napping, time to curl up with them.


Thank you, Miss melba. i'm going to knit another one and am playing with using a bead at each corner. If anyone has views on that I would be pleased to hear them.
Jane has already lengthened my "to do" list considerably but I have cast on the next project - my birthday present pattern from my daughter. Now need to decide on my next travelling/visiting project.

Enjoy your nap. Hope the vertigo attack has passed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> With my rotten experience with computer people, no matter how nicely they smile and assure you, I have learned to make a list of what needs backing up and then also try to be with them when they do it. Who cares what they think: it is my/your computer and it is for us to watch out for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I am there with you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, I love the tassels and I love that scarf on you.  Love your Diving In and Nigella also. Could you post the link to the one you added tassels to again, please? It looks so interesting with the color changes. I think I need that pattern for a stash busting gift resource. Thank you so much.

Norma, so sorry to hear of your computer troubles. Praying your Madryn will be saved.

Sue, I think you asked me before what project I started last night. Sorry I didn't get you answered. It was one Jane (of course) posted a few pages back. #154 Gossamer One-ball lace scarf from SweaterBabe. I am making it for my aunt who has the Bed and Breakfast. I will look for and post the link for you. I am pretty excited about knitting it.

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/05/free-pattern-pick-gossamer-one-ball-lace-scarf.html?utm_source=Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%233&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+5%2F14%2F15&utm_medium=email


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I love the tassels and I love that scarf on you.  Love your Diving In and Nigella also. Could you post the link to the one you added tassels to again, please? It looks so interesting with the color changes. I think I need that pattern for a stash busting gift resource. Thank you so much.


Thank you, Bev. Here is the link,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diving-in-recipe


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda. But I went back and checked-I think the one I wanted was the MKAL Bloom'n Things. Got it. I think I confused you by sticking a sentence about your Diving In and Nigella between the shawl I wanted and asking for the link.

No worries. 

Did you all know that you can click on your buddy list and click on their "Number of messages posted" and check back through their posts to find what you are looking for?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thought I would post a pic of a scarf I made for my DGD last year. I was hoping to make her a wedding shawl but she just is not into that. I have several years to get one together for next GD that might be interested. Anyway this is scarf that she chose out of Jane Sowerby's Victorian Lace Today. She chose a pink lacy yarn that purchased from Ice. Quite nice yarn to work with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

How lovely, Jan! My DS's fiancee is not interested in a wedding shawl. I never thought of doing a scarf for her.  Great idea.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane, your reputation is stellar with me. I afraid I am in the same corner as you with trying to knit everything that catches my fancy.

You scarf is great with or without the tassels&#128522;.

Lots of fabulous FO posted again. Wow don't know where you all find the time&#128521;

How nice for you 'out to lunch' crowd. wonderful lunches.

Gotta run.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How lovely, Jan! My DS's fiancee is not interested in a wedding shawl. I never thought of doing a scarf for her.  Great idea.


Congrats on your DS's graduation as well as fiancé s. How nice to plan for a new family member.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Did you all know that you can click on your buddy list ...and check back ...to find what you are looking for?


What if you don't have any buddies?
<sob>


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thought I would post a pic of a scarf I made for my DGD last year...


Very pretty - nice work, Jan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Jane, your reputation is stellar with me.


Why thank you! 


> I afraid I am in the same corner as you with trying to knit everything that catches my fancy....


Guilty as charged ... but it is far from everything.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Something you learned through Belly dancing?.


It never dawned on me that could be what Mel was talking about. Good observation! 
And I am now thinking what is it that I missed out on with the code for the shawl you design?😟

Well I was to go to a church function tonight but I am so tired when I got home that I decided to stay home and slowly read through 10 pages or so of LP. Feeling almost as good as having had a nap and it's only 6:25. I could still go out but I think not.

Linda, your Blooms and Things is looking great! I had mixed emotions about it as I watched all the spoiler pictures on the board. I have some odd skeins of yarn that I might still give that a try - someday......
And your other 2 projects are beautiful too.

Well, now that I am home I can get a bit of knitting done. 😊


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What if you don't have any buddies?
> <sob>


What you do is click on someone's name and it takes you to a page that has information on that person and there is a spot where it states "add to buddy list".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What if you don't have any buddies?
> <sob>


All you have to do is click on their name, click on 'add to buddy list', and they are now your buddies. There is no accept or decline available.  So, if you have no buddies, it's all your fault. 

Chris, we were posting at the same time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... if you have no buddies, it's all your fault. ...


That's pretty harsh.

;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That's pretty harsh. ;-)


No doubt you have been trying to gather buddies with patterns.  You have plenty of buddies, you have just not put them on your list.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm, this is good to know. I want buddies too!!! 

Jan, that is such a pretty scarf you made for your GD. She has good taste.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


I'm not Tanya, but the tassels look great on there and on you. 

Take Care, Melanie. :?

Tanya, I was going to say that when I updated my Adobe Reader, it worked fine, but that sure doesn't explain why you can't get it to work. :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What do you think, Tanya? Do the tassels help?


That (and you) looks great, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've had such a busy week gardening, moving furniture from one room to another to make room for a proper bed for gs2, and helping our son to demolish a garden wall and clear the rubble, as well as the usual visiting my brother in the nursing home, taking mil shopping and washing and setting her hair. All very satifying though.
> It has also been a good knitting week. My sweater has been rescued and is blocking and I have also finished my travelling/visiting project so here is a photo of Diving in and of Nigella, released from the pins.
> At the moment i have nothing - yes, nothing on my needles so now comes the excitement of casting on Fiori Autunnali.


Lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, that wonderful peach color. My mind is on overload and cannot hold onto things.


Thank you, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> How lovely, Jan!.


Ditto from me, jan!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Something you learned through Belly dancing?


LOL, no burlesque class! We don't do 'that' kind of dancing in belly dancing.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That (and you) looks great, Linda!


It must be unanimous -- I agree too!!

Thank you for the nice comments on the scarf. The construction style was different for me. There were construction similarities with Bonnie's Wish. That reminds me that I need to complete the project page now that I am happy with it.

I never made a buddy list either. I should remember to do that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a super day tomorrow Toni&#128522;


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

A quick question...found this great crochet toy pattern (for my grandchildren) and it is from Let's get Crafting.

http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/karma-chameleon?utm_source=lgcnewsletter&utm_medium=20150515&utm_campaign=monthly

You may need a log in to see it...but it is from a magazine in the UK...does that mean that a dc is a sc in English crochet.

I know that sometimes they tell you that but it isn't in the pattern. The little chameleon looks like mostly sc, but the instructions say dc...so I need a little help with it.

thanks in advance


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> It must be unanimous -- I agree too!!
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments on the scarf. The construction style was different for me. There were construction similarities with Bonnie's Wish. That reminds me that I need to complete the project page now that I am happy with it.
> 
> I never made a buddy list either. I should remember to do that.


I don't have a buddy list either. Definitely should do that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok another 8 pages to catch up on .. I can't believe they haven't split us yet.. or maybe they had and I have many more pages to catch up on  

Tanya you might have to go into Adobe and do a update. Don't worry after my update a few days ago I checked to see if my patterns were there and yes they were.. the look of Adobe is different but the files are still there 

I hope your Vertigo clears up Melanie!! I have to walk out to the middle of our bridge to take pictures.. I have to tell you it is quite scary.. the trucks go by and the bridge shakes and I feel like I am going to pass out!! kind of like a carnival ride .. but when the vertigo sets in.. I don't think I'll make it out to the middle.. I hope it never happens... but my boss is aware that I have had bouts before... 

Linda that is very pretty!!! and it looks great on you!  That color really compliments your complexion 

Caryn I have done all 3 and I think you can't go wrong with any of them.. the Denali has a very pretty edge to it and a beautiful body of the star stitch or trinity that makes it very warm!! Toni's Wonderland is also really nice and adjustable so if you want just a scarf size it can be made that way or a stole size.. its great because there are 3 parts to it and it breaks it up so it doesn't get boaring  and we all know how pretty the Madryn is.. and you can play with color plus is is a elegant shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern, at least until the end of the month.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/armastus

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here's a free pattern, at least until the end of the month.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/armastus
> 
> Sue


That looks like a nice pattern. Another saved to my library. Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I did not know that Bev!!! thanks for letting me know.. for all of you who don't think you have a buddy's list you might want to check.. I didn't think I had one either but when I checked there you all are!! 

DFL yes it is SC.. you might want to print off a conversion chart so you can see at a glance the differences between the terms.. that is such a cute lizard 

Thanks Sue I like that!! I put it in my library 

Jan that is a very pretty scarf.. and looks very sweet in the pink!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> A quick question...found this great crochet toy pattern (for my grandchildren) and it is from Let's get Crafting.
> 
> http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/karma-chameleon?utm_source=lgcnewsletter&utm_medium=20150515&utm_campaign=monthly
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All!

Tomorrow is the big day, Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival!!! My camera, notebook, and a knitting project (have to sit down sometime during the day  ) are headed for my backpack, and I am off to bed.

I know that there will be some serious catching up to do here sometime when I get back.

It has been mentioned about the high number of pages that we have, but since it took so long to split Julie's when it went over 100 and we are getting a new hostess on Sunday (Tanya  ), I think we will be ok to continue. If I don't get back on here by the time we switch, I just wanted to thank Jane for the push to get some WIP's done. I did get Madryn completed and off the wires in time for the bed to get used this weekend. From wing tip to wing tip it stretched diagonally clear across a queen sized bed! I haven't measured it or taken photos, but I will! Poor Lavender Fields didn't even get touched, but I feel really good about my plans for the workshop this Fall. 

Have a blessed day, everyone!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I feel good about this ufo session. The poncho was finished to prevent a ufo, two prayer shawl (lap robes) were finished , Cat's Paws shawl was finished. Now to get back to Spring Spirits.

Ronie, thinking of you. I found a Simple Summer Kerchief pattern. The body is made like a simple granny wash cloth, starting in one corner with co 3 and increasing every row to 80 stitches or desired size. Leave those stitches live on a needle and make an I-cord 9"-12"long, do an I-cord bind off of the kerchief then continue the I-cord to length of beginning cord. Says you can make 2 from a ball of cotton. I an using some #2 cotton for a lighter and cooler one so will lots more stitches.

After finishing 4 projects i don't feel guilty casting on one. At least it isn't cast on 4, finish 1. :lol:  
I also got half the yard mowed between rains. Wet but would get too tall if I didn't cut now. Loved the tour and culture information and more patterns. Great 2 weeks Jane. Wishing all a safe, sunny weekend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, that is a very pretty scarf. Lovely work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, have a wonderful time! I am looking forward to seeing your photos!! Madryn sounds as though it is fit for a Celtic Queen.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouragement and nice words about my ongoing project. Jane,good suggestion, I am now taking it wherever I go, it is the perfect project for waiting times. I can't knit in the car - motion sickness thing.


There is a non-drowsy formula of Dramamine...1/4 tablet will enable me to tolerate reading and other complicated things while on train or in car.


tamarque said:


> With my rotten experience with computer people, no matter how nicely they smile and assure you, I have learned to make a list of what needs backing up and then also try to be with them when they do it. Who cares what they think: it is my/your computer and it is for us to watch out for it.


Who's smiling? Since a church friend introduced me to flash drives I haven't bought any more 3.5 inch floppy disks. I have a USB floppy drive but it's only for checking out any disks I still have gathering dust.

I like the mention of the extra backup software.

Almost 150 pages...and it's now Saturday! Hopefully I can keep up with this strand without going back to page 130-140 (allowing for chats).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just in case we get split, I would like to say I've really enjoyed Jane's tour of France. It's been a great 2 weeks. Thank you Jane for hosting. &#128158;
I still have some pages to catch up on. &#128512;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chances are it will be split, but judging by how long it took for my topic to be divided, it won't be for a week or two, yet!!!

ps., It has been great Jane, exploring your other home with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Our Charente-Maritime tour continued - just about over...*
Châteaux & old churches abound - a lot of 11th & 12th century structures are still in use.
A couple of examples very close to home (It was very hard to find info online about these - this morning anyway):

The church (Église Saint-Vivien de Geay) in our commune of Geay is supposed to be of note as an example of Romanesque architecture.
http://www.eglises-en-charente-maritime.fr/geay_eglise_notre-dame-de-l%27assomption.html

We are in the canton of Saint-Porchaire - it is where Michael went to collège - about 5 km away.
http://www.eglises-en-charente-maritime.fr/saint-porchaire_eglise_saint-porchaire.html

Some of you may be familiar with the Pilgrimage Route of Santiago de Compostela (Chemins de Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle en France.) There were four main pilgrimage routes, one of which ran through this area. The Église Saint-Pierre-de-la-Tour dAulnay (about 20 minutes northeast of here) is one of the churches included in the pilgrimage & is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Apparently, one of the markers for the churches on the route is a seashell in the carvings.
http://www.eglises-en-charente-maritime.fr/aulnay-de-saintonge_eglise_saint-pierre.html

In Saint-Porhcaire - abut 5 km away - is the Château de la Roche Courbon, a 15th century castle. It is known locally as the Sleeping Beauty castle because it had been left unused for a long period of time & was completely grown over by trees to the point of being totally obscured.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ch%C3%A2teau_de_la_Roche_Courbon

Also on the grounds, are prehistoric caves of the Magdalenian period dating to about 15 000 years ago.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...found this great crochet toy pattern...The little chameleon looks like mostly sc


So cute! 
Sorry that I can't help except to agree that it does look like single crochet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, no burlesque class! We don't do 'that' kind of dancing in belly dancing.


Too bad - interesting skill to add to your résumé.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok another 8 pages to catch up on .. I can't believe they haven't split us yet...


The last time when they split an LP that I had hosted, the split didn't happen until we had finished our chat - about 2 weeks later, actually.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I thought your tour was breathtaking. Those churches are magnificent. I could spend hours there :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Tomorrow is the big day, Shepherd's Harvest Sheep and Fiber Festival!!!


Have fun!


> I just wanted to thank Jane for the push to get some WIP's done.


Glad to have nudged us - including me - although my Montego is not yet finished, it will be shortly.


> I feel really good about my plans for the workshop this Fall. ...


Looking forward to it - even though my scarf is still at home waiting to be finished.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I would like to say I've really enjoyed Jane's tour of France. It's been a great 2 weeks. Thank you Jane for hosting. ...


Thank, Ros 
I enjoyed sharing - had hoped to do a bit more but didn't have the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...It has been great Jane, exploring your other home with you.


Thanks, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I thought your tour was breathtaking. Those churches are magnificent. I could spend hours there :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, those churches and castles are amazing. Thanks you so much for sharing your adopted country.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:
 

> Jane, those churches and castles are amazing. Thanks you so much for sharing your adopted country.


You're welcome, Bev


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL yes it is SC.. you might want to print off a conversion chart so you can see at a glance the differences between the terms.. that is such a cute lizard
> 
> Thanks Ronie...was pretty sure that was the case but nice to confirm.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, enjoy your adventure! Hope you're bringing lots of money as well&#128516;.
Glad you are remembering your camera. Can't wait to see pictures!

Ronie, thanks for the hints in the 3 patterns. atill haven't decided which to do first!

Thank you so much Jane for the nudges to keep on going to finish started projects. Love the tour as well and these last pictures are so incredible!. That chateau is so beautiful now, it is hard to believe it was totally overgrown once.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Thank you so much Jane for the nudges to keep on going to finish started projects. Love the tour as well ....


Thank you & you are welcome, Caryn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Our Charente-Maritime tour continued - just about over...*
> Châteaux & old churches abound - a lot of 11th & 12th century structures are still in use.
> A couple of examples very close to home (It was very hard to find info online about these - this morning anyway):
> 
> ...


Fascinating! Thanks so much Jane for this tour!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have an awesome day Toni!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Have an awesome day Toni!!!


And remember, you are representing the LP today.  Buy and spend well.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> dragonflylace said:
> 
> 
> > A quick question...found this great crochet toy pattern (for my grandchildren) and it is from Let's get Crafting.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fascinating! Thanks so much Jane for this tour!


I am glad that you enjoyed it, Julie ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that you enjoyed it, Julie ;-)


 :thumbup: Studied Romanesque and Gothic as part of the Architecture section in one of my Art History papers- of course it is only seen in replica here- and never Romanesque, just Gothic revival. Like the earthquake struck Cathedral in Christchurch, that I posted during my last fortnight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fell asleep so early yesterday as I didn't sleep well the previous nite and awoke to so many pages to read.

Jane--your French tour is great and just keep sharing. The photos of the churches are great. Love the Chateau that has been unburied. Stone does stand up to time so well. The Aulnay Church has such incredible stone carvings. If I understood the French it was built in late 18c but the carvings suggest pre-christian themes. Lots of mythology and even some East Indian design. It may be my limitation but never saw the crucifix shown upside down and found that fascinating. Maybe it was just artistic license, fitting the image into the space available.

Bev/Chris--thanks for the Buddy List info. I guess I need to make some, hmmmm.

Linda--Thanx for the Diving In Recipe pattern. That designer has another one for sale with some faggoting lace segments. It is like the Random Monet in construction and can be made with the freedom of the RM that we did. ****** Lace (always hate the name) is very easy and we can make the shawl w/o the pattern as we now have the understanding of the shape construction.

DFL--that toy chameleon is beautiful and may make one for a wee one.

Toni--have a great time at the Fiber fest and enjoy it for all of us.
Didn't realize how large your Madryn came out. That is a magnificent size in which to wrap up.

Toni/Ronie--Adobe still won't open up for me. Have to go into Finder and look for the file to get it to open up. May have to remove Adobe completely and reinstall. Hate to mess with it since every time I make a change, I run into major problems. This morning the computer went dead for about 1/2 hour. No idea why and then it was willing to reopen.

Jan--That pink lace scarf is lovely. So soft looking. What ICE yarn did you use?

Toni--glad you reminded me of my Party beginning. Don't know where the time went. I may be a day late starting (but will try not to be late), so please forgive me. So Jane you can take another day if you would like.

My sweater made great head way these past 2 weeks but actually expected it to go faster. Am up to figuring out the numbers for the top of the raglan as sleeves and skirt are completed. Once this design is done, and I can find longer knitting cables, I think the knitting will go quickly--assuming there is no frog pond loitering.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I thought your tour was breathtaking. Those churches are magnificent. I could spend hours there :thumbup:


I did, too, Jane.  Thank you for a great two weeks! I should be able to get my Foolish Hearts finished today sometime and hopefully blocked tomorrow.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I posted well wishes to you before I fell asleep last night, Toni. However I don't see the post. I have that happen every so often. Now I wonder if I should not close out my tablet so soon. Maybe the transmission gets cut off. Am I the only one this happens to?

Jane, thank you for the tour on your second home. This was such a nice tour. Thinking back to Julie's pictorial display which provided much enjoyment also. I guess it has added pleasure being I don't think I will ever be able to visit your places in person. We were in Houston and San Antonio for over a week during this time. San Antonio is rich with history also. I can't imagine what it was like living in those times. Not sure if I forgot or did not know that there were six flags that have flown over Texas.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan--have the same problem on occasions--posts not posting. No idea why.

Have been to the southwest a couple of times, twice driving thru on long distance marathons. Was in Sante Fe about 4 years ago and loved the feel of the old City there which is probably similar to San Antonio given the early Mexican history of that whole region. Loved the red rock mountain formations in that region. Saw that around the Tuscon and Phoenix area, too, during some brief visits. Like you, I often try to envision what it actually felt like living in those earlier periods. Best connection I can make is looking at older cultures that still exist as in the Amazon and try to project myself into their lives today, or studying the architecture, drawings, art and symbolism and spirituality of those people and trying to take in the energy of those things.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia thanks for the idea... the Boneyard is actually kind of like that and is going quickly.. I think one done in 'Artsy' yarn would look great!!

Jane thanks for such a great 2 weeks... I love learning all about France and your pictures today have me wanting to go for a nice trip to Château de la Roche Courbon and just wander the grounds... so pretty.. I love Architecture and the churches are a perfect example of why!!  such amazing work.. 

Tanya when I was in school in Arizona they took us on amazing field trips and taught us all about the ruins there.. plus with tons of family in Tuscon and going there all the time we were told all about what we were seeing too  it has such a rich history! Lots to see.. 

Your are very welcome DFL I am glad to help 

Your very welcome too Caryn.. I know that what ever one you choose you'll be happy knitting it.. none have issues and are very clear.. 

Tanya have you ran your anti-virus scan lately? Mine won't let me do much of anything.. like down load or even face book unless its been ran. I try to run a scan every week.. but the time was set for when I was at work.. and I didn't change it when my jobs changed  so I had just found this out too.. Its worth a try


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel pretty good to about my two weeks of finishing up WIP's  I got 2 things finished.. changed my mind from something a bit too fussy to something that is a lot of fun!! and almost got my kerchief finished.. and it should be done later today or tomorrow so that would make it so I have free needles!!! YAY only my fish to knit and I can go for something new to do.. something that won't take too long because of the 'Morning Dove' coming up.  although I can't ever remember when that is starting.. at the rate I knit I should get it casted on and ready to go 

We are going up the coast today.. this morning actually so my time is short.. hubby is helping a buddy of his pick out a guitar then we are going shopping  Lunch out and back home.. I'm taking my camera so if there is anything worth sharing I will... 

Toni you have a wonderful time!!! I nearly forgot about you.. that festival sounds like so much fun.. I hope we run across one today.. my town is having a Wine festival tonight! I doubt we will go but you never know!! 

Have a great day everyone... thanks again Jane for a great 2 weeks.. although like what has been said.. we don't normally get split until we are done anyway..LOL


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Tanya, the Ice yarn that I used was their angora super fine; 20% angora, 30% nylon and 50% acrylic.it was nice to work with. The scarf has a lovely halo without the fibers being too sticky if you know what I mean&#128522;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Tanya, the Ice yarn that I used was their angora super fine; 20% angora, 30% nylon and 50% acrylic.it was nice to work with. The scarf has a lovely halo without the fibers being too sticky if you know what I mean😊


Great to know. I always wonder when there is a minimal amount of the better yarn content if there will be a significant effect in the blend. Someone last year asked about angora yarn items and had to say I didn't have any and that it was usually expensive, so only custom orders. But this sounds like it might be a decent compromise. thank you. your pink project does look very soft and airy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your French tour is great ...


I am so glad that you have enjoyed it.
One thing that amazes about these churches is that every small town has one - with vaulted ceilings, decorative facades & cornices, etc. but the population then had to have been much sparser than now.


> Stone does stand up to time so well.


As witnessed by that Roman road that handles the assault of the flood every year.


> The Aulnay Church has such incredible stone carvings. If I understood the French it was built in late 18c


No, actually from 1120-1140. Perhaps you got that from the text at the end which was referring to the tomb of one of the abbots.


> but the carvings suggest pre-christian themes. Lots of mythology and even some East Indian design.


It was built on the site of an ancient pagan temple - perhaps some influence there - sometimes christian practices were built around pagan ones to try to displace them.
In 732 or 733, Charles Martel (grandfather of Charlemagne) ended the Muslim invasion of western Europe by his victory in the Battle of Poitiers. So this might explain influences by that culture.


> It may be my limitation but never saw the crucifix shown upside down and found that fascinating. Maybe it was just artistic license, fitting the image into the space available.


Could be but I remember stories of martyrs who were crucified upside down. Any pictures that I saw, usually showed the wood in the form of an X, though.


> This morning the computer went dead for about 1/2 hour. No idea why and then it was willing to reopen.


Oh, dear :-(


> So Jane you can take another day if you would like.


I am sure that we can continue on. I still haven't shared what I wanted to on the Hermione. I am having trouble finding what I wanted. Of course, we haven't spoken of any regional culinary specialties either. That will have to wait for another time.


> assuming there is no frog pond loitering.


I hope you can avoid any splashing about.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I did, too, Jane.  Thank you for a great two weeks!


So glad that you enjoyed it, Pam 


> I should be able to get my Foolish Hearts finished today sometime and hopefully blocked tomorrow.


I had been keeping up on that quite well but with so many things sucking up my time this past while, I lost ground. I have about 20 rows left.
Looking forward to seeing ours soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Jane, thank you for the tour on your second home. This was such a nice tour. ....


So glad that you enjoyed it, Jan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane thanks for such a great 2 weeks... I love learning all about France and your pictures today have me wanting to go for a nice trip to Château de la Roche Courbon and just wander the grounds... so pretty..


I am glad that you enjoyed it.


> I love Architecture and the churches are a perfect example of why!!  such amazing work...


All the more amazing, as Tanya pointed out, considering the limitations that they would have had with tools & so little education.


> I feel pretty good to about my two weeks of finishing up WIP's


I am glad that worked out for you so well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Progress report I'm halfway through casting off on my shawl . It's a bit bigger than I wanted because even though I kept reading the end of the pattern it did not sink into my head what it was telling me , I didn't realise I could bind off any time . My excuse I have a lot on my mind just now and I'm sticking to it &#128516;. No senior moments here I'm still only 21 ( well in my head I am ) I have an awful lot of stitches on my needles it's taking forever to bind off and it's a new one to me K1K2tog but I'm getting there 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote:
The Aulnay Church has such incredible stone carvings. If I understood the French it was built in late 18c

No, actually from 1120-1140. Perhaps you got that from the text at the end which was referring to the tomb of one of the abbots.

&#10145; That makes much more sense to me. I knew something was wrong with my understanding.


Quote:
but the carvings suggest pre-christian themes. Lots of mythology and even some East Indian design.

It was built on the site of an ancient pagan temple - perhaps some influence there - sometimes christian practices were built around pagan ones to try to displace them.
In 732 or 733, Charles Martel (grandfather of Charlemagne) ended the Muslim invasion of western Europe by his victory in the Battle of Poitiers. So this might explain influences by that culture.

&#10145;Yes. Christianity used lots of the spiritual practices, symbolism and art of Wicca which was what was practiced by the people of Europe. And the importation of Asian and Mid-eastern art was made available by travel and war. The world was much more integrated at that time than most people today realize.


Quote:
It may be my limitation but never saw the crucifix shown upside down and found that fascinating. Maybe it was just artistic license, fitting the image into the space available.

Could be but I remember stories of martyrs who were crucified upside down. Any pictures that I saw, usually showed the wood in the form of an X, though.

&#10145;Thank you for this info. What a brutal death for people. But of course today we are so civilized&#128572;


Quote:
So Jane you can take another day if you would like.

I am sure that we can continue on. I still haven't shared what I wanted to on the Hermione. I am having trouble finding what I wanted. Of course, we haven't spoken of any regional culinary specialties either. That will have to wait for another time.

&#10145;&#65038; So why don't you take a couple more days and then I can jump in. I am so backed up.

Quote:
assuming there is no frog pond loitering.

I hope you can avoid any splashing about.

&#10145;&#65038; I'll put on my waders.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Architecture and the churches are a perfect example of why!! such amazing work...

All the more amazing, as Tanya pointed out, considering the limitations that they would have had with tools & so little education.



jscaplen said:


> I am glad that worked out for you so well.


I think the key word in the above needed to be "formal" education. Most inventions were done by trades people who knew their crafts intimately. We have a very classist attitude toward 'blue collar' work in our culture today, at least in the US with the assumption that such people are ignorant/stupid. However, the people of the world were brilliant oft times about their crafts and studied them with intense discipline. I have a book on Science, sort of the People's Science book and it is filled with fascinating details of belief systems and inventions and faux pas in history and science. Much we are not taught in our so-called modern schools.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone -- well, I have one UFO finished finally and just before the deadline. The sad thing is that the scarf and hat set were finished before my surgery at the end of March, but have been setting around waiting for blocking. And since I was so looking forward to finishing up a lot of little projects during Jane's tour, an early blocking session got this one done. 

This yarn (80% acrylic, 20% mohair) from France was part of a bequest of a fellow knitter. Early this year I decided to use it up. So first I did the baby blanket and posted that around the first of March, but still had 6 balls of yarn left. So 1 ball went into the hat and 4 into the scarf and still I have one more ball. Maybe another hat......

I'm always disappointed with hat ribbings so I decided to put a double knit band on the hat and then inserted a pull-string tie so that who ever ends up with the hat can adjust it for their head. Have to admit that I haven't tried a "slouchy" hat before, but it seemed to be a good idea using the same lace pattern as the scarf. 

The scarf done in "vine" lace is 10"x80" and I did block it to keep it from naturally curling. I've been fond of the vine lace pattern for many years -- its a simple 2-row pattern offset each row by 1 stitch. The hard part is remembering which way to "shift" (right or left). When I worked the pattern in the round, I had to think through the process and added 1 extra stitch so that the shift from row to row looked continuous when worked in the round. 

Thanks Jane for the tour and thanks to everyone else who made this is a rather spontaneous couple of weeks. Lots of projects, and lots of eye-opening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- well, I have one UFO finished finally and just before the deadline. The sad thing is that the scarf and hat set were finished before my surgery at the end of March, but have been setting around waiting for blocking. And since I was so looking forward to finishing up a lot of little projects during Jane's tour, an early blocking session got this one done.
> 
> This yarn (80% acrylic, 20% mohair) from France was part of a bequest of a fellow knitter. Early this year I decided to use it up. So first I did the baby blanket and posted that around the first of March, but still had 6 balls of yarn left. So 1 ball went into the hat and 4 into the scarf and still I have one more ball. Maybe another hat......
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Belle. Someone will be happy


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Belle, I love those. The yarn looks so soft and the color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, have a wonderful time! I am looking forward to seeing your photos!! Madryn sounds as though it is fit for a Celtic Queen.


I hope you have a wonderful day too Toni 
And I would just like to thank Jane for my trip to France I have really enjoyed it . Also my shawl would have still been sitting in a basket if it wasn't for you so another thank you 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, your hat and scarf set are lovely. The drawstring is an excellent idea. I have only a small head so I give it the :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, the hat and scarf are very classy. I love that colour. Whoever is the recipient will love them, I am sure.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks for sharing all the info about the area near your second home. It is certainly an area rich in history and old buildings. I love to see all the gargoyles and intricate carvings, done centuries ago.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely hat and scarf Belle- very delicate colour- Would you be prepared to share your vine lace pattern?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...scarf and hat set...The scarf done in "vine" lace...


Both are lovely - such a nice set, Belle 


> Thanks Jane for the tour ...


I am glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...But of course today we are so civilized...


Aren't we, though?


> why don't you take a couple more days and then I can jump in. I am so backed up.


So am I but we can muck along - everyone has something on the needles to share.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Progress report I'm halfway through casting off on my shawl . ...


Way to go!!
Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...And I would just like to thank Jane for my trip to France I have really enjoyed it . Also my shawl would have still been sitting in a basket if it wasn't for you so another thank you ...


I am happy that you enjoyed our virtual tour, Sonya 
Being able to share what we are creating is a great motivator.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, thanks for sharing all the info ...


You're welcome, Sue 
It is a great area. We chose well, I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone -- well, I have one UFO finished finally and just before the deadline. The sad thing is that the scarf and hat set were finished before my surgery at the end of March, but have been setting around waiting for blocking. And since I was so looking forward to finishing up a lot of little projects during Jane's tour, an early blocking session got this one done.
> 
> This yarn (80% acrylic, 20% mohair) from France was part of a bequest of a fellow knitter. Early this year I decided to use it up. So first I did the baby blanket and posted that around the first of March, but still had 6 balls of yarn left. So 1 ball went into the hat and 4 into the scarf and still I have one more ball. Maybe another hat......
> 
> ...


Both are lovely and a beautiful color, Belle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So am I but we can muck along - everyone has something on the needles to share.


Okay. Will try to write up something tomorrow, but time/energy so limited these days. I had to ask my real estate agent to help me change out a kitchen sink--now that is pretty bad!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Bev. Here is the link,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diving-in-recipe


Glad you got what you wanted. Actually they are both good stash busters.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thought I would post a pic of a scarf I made for my DGD last year. I was hoping to make her a wedding shawl but she just is not into that. I have several years to get one together for next GD that might be interested. Anyway this is scarf that she chose out of Jane Sowerby's Victorian Lace Today. She chose a pink lacy yarn that purchased from Ice. Quite nice yarn to work with.


So pretty and romantic even if it isn't a wedding shawl. I have that book - was drooling over it earlier today, in fact. Such beautiful patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Will try to write up something tomorrow...


We can manage until you are ready. Don't worry.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It never dawned on me that could be what Mel was talking about. Good observation!
> And I am now thinking what is it that I missed out on with the code for the shawl you design?😟
> 
> Well I was to go to a church function tonight but I am so tired when I got home that I decided to stay home and slowly read through 10 pages or so of LP. Feeling almost as good as having had a nap and it's only 6:25. I could still go out but I think not.
> ...


Thank you, Chris. A quiet evening knitting sounds just the ticket.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like a nice pattern. Another saved to my library. Thanks, Sue!


Ditto from me.

Also thank you, Toni, Ronie and Jan for your kind compliments.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Our Charente-Maritime tour continued - just about over...*
> Châteaux & old churches abound - a lot of 11th & 12th century structures are still in use.
> A couple of examples very close to home (It was very hard to find info online about these - this morning anyway):
> 
> ...


I've loved your travelogue, Jane as it brought back so many happy memories of our visit to the area. We visited the chateau and somewhere I have photos of my brother and I in the caves.
Your theme for the party was such a good idea too. i no longer feel guilty for putting off sorting out my sweater every time I go to the drawer - it is all done and wearable again. Yay!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And remember, you are representing the LP today.  Buy and spend well.


I second that. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I've loved your travelogue, Jane ...my sweater ... is all done and wearable again...


Glad on both counts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Belle, I love those. The yarn looks so soft and the color is gorgeous!!


They are beautiful , lovely colour and I agree the yarn does look really soft 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well here is what I've finished off this last 2 weeks 
. Shawl is now off the needles but not blocked as I'm waiting for the pins I ordered and the true colour of the baby set is a peppermint colour


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Belle, I love those. The yarn looks so soft and the color is gorgeous!!


I agree. Very creative solution to the ribbing problem too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well here is what I've finished off this last 2 weeks
> . Shawl is now off the needles but not blocked as I'm waiting for the pins I ordered and the true colour of the baby set is a peppermint colour


Your shawl looks good already - will be fantastic blocked and such a cute baby set.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well here is what I've finished off this last 2 weeks
> . Shawl is now off the needles but not blocked as I'm waiting for the pins I ordered and the true colour of the baby set is a peppermint colour


Your Madryn is lovely, Sonja, and so is the baby set.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Your shawl looks good already - will be fantastic blocked and such a cute baby set.


Thank you Linda and Pam . I had fun making the shawl . Will definitely knit another . 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ....Shawl is now off the needles but not blocked ....the true colour of the baby set is a peppermint colour


Excellent work, Sonya!!
I see a lovely mint green.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Excellent work, Sonya!!
> I see a lovely mint green.


Thank you Jane it was a pleasure to knit along as well as chat with you all Sometimes got a bit lost with all the shawl names but that's ok as I really enjoyed seeing and hearing what everybody was upto and knitting 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> ...Sometimes got a bit lost with all the shawl names ...


First of all,  that would have been partially because we weren't working on a common project. However, even if we were working on something together, we are usually working on more than one at a time. Sometimes the name & source gets mentioned up front & then we figure everyone knows what we are talking about. You are probably getting more used to what things are on most people's needles. Don't hesitate, though, to ask because we wouldn't want you to miss out on an opportunity to add a worthy pattern to your queue.
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, they are both beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I am soooooo far behind. Have caught up a little bit, but still have 36 pages to go so will stop here and comment.

The Cat's Paw and Madryn shawls are just lovely! Lovely!

Belle, seeing your three (!) finished doilies gives me hope that mine will look great, too. I have just half of the last crochet round to do before I can weave in the ends and finish.

Everyone's projects are coming along so well.

I get the biggest pleasure out of seeing pics of Jackson. He is so cute!

Back tomorrow to catch up some more! Y'all stay away from tornadoes and earthquakes, please.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I am soooooo far behind. ...


Good to see you back, Elizabeth


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely hat and scarf Belle- very delicate colour- Would you be prepared to share your vine lace pattern?


Julie -- I rarely use a written pattern. Instead, I tend to go to a stitch dictionary, find something I like and work it up. In this case, the Vine pattern can be found in Barbara Walker's Treasury of Knitting Patterns (the first in her series). But I suspect this is a traditional pattern, because I've seen it in several other collections. So here it is:

Multiple of 9 sts plus 4
Row 1 & 3 (Wrong side) Purl
Row 2: K3, *yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo, k1; rep from * ending with K1.
Row 4: K2, *yo, k2, ssk, k2 tog, k2, yo, k1; rep from * ending with K2.

The first time I used this pattern was a good 20 years ago when I made a square shawl to use as a throw for my sofa. The true color scarlet.

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, they are both beautiful. Congratulations!!


Thank you Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...
> Scarlet throw in Vine Lace Pattern ...


Beautiful work, Belle!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

No peeking, Chris!

Loch Mhòrair by Christina Reuter 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-loch-mhorair-

Lionberry by Narniel of Endor 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lionberry


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful work, Belle!


I agree, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No peeking, Chris!
> 
> Loch Mhòrair by Christina Reuter
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-loch-mhorair-
> ...


Both are lovely, Jane. Thanks again!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, love the hat and scarf set as well as the beautiful shawl in that vine lace pattern. I sure admire how you can just take a lace pattern and work it up into something so lovely!

Nice work on your pieces too Sonya. The shawl is so pretty. Will love to see it blocked. . Bet the pattern will open right up! 
The baby set is adorable!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good job Sonja!!! you will get there... I have done the same thing so many times.. I read what is written but my brain just doesn't register it or I think I know what it is going to say and my mind remembers that!! LOL I don't know but I know I have had those 'Ah Ha' moments when I actually grasp what the designer is trying to tell me.. 

Belle that is so pretty!! I love both of them and I am going to use that idea from now on for my hats!!! its perfect.. the crocheted ties could actually be attatched to some 1/4 inch elastic too!! I think you have a winner here ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay. Will try to write up something tomorrow, but time/energy so limited these days. I had to ask my real estate agent to help me change out a kitchen sink--now that is pretty bad!


Tanya if your not quite ready why don't you continue us along as we are doing and then start your Party when you are ready?? Do you have any hints of what you might have in mind ??? If you have already shared I probably missed it.. I seem to miss some things in here .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of "not quite ready"...I was trying to prepare row 26 (of 41 rows) for the pattern Midsummer Moon that someone provided a link for. I had the thread snap on the row I was pushing the safety pin point in. I have it re-attached...but GRRRRR!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Belle,...I sure admire how you can just take a lace pattern and work it up into something so lovely!...


Me, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Those look great Sonja!! I bet your hooked now  Don't worry about getting lost in the names of the patterns.. you will soon catch on.. as you probably have already noticed we share a lot of patterns on here.. and normally we just talk a lot about the patterns one of us has designed or a pattern that several of us want to do. Those are the ones we remember the most.. you might even want to join in on the next one.. and then you'll have a great start to your collection too..

Jane I love the Loinberry!! I think it would be great in a cotton blend... I will just have to get over the idea that it is written only ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we made it back.. we had a really nice lunch and stopped into some nice shops but only bought sea salt and pepper in their own ginders.. I love it that way and there is only one place I can buy them.. So we had a nice afternoon.. and now hubby is bottling his beer.. and listening to music in the front room.. I'm going to go join him  I think I will knit while he brews.

His buddy picked out a very nice guitar for his 50th birthday.. the celebration is next weekend.. 3 days at the campground.. so happy I have to work for most of it!! I will go up and spend a day, night and morning there but then I can come home and relax!! They have a whole section rented. There will be lots of people I know so it will be a blast!!

have a great evening all ... chat with you later


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of "not quite ready"...I was trying to prepare row 26 (of 41 rows) for the pattern Midsummer Moon that someone provided a link for. I had the thread snap on the row I was pushing the safety pin point in. I have it re-attached...but GRRRRR!


Oh No!! what a drag!! I'm glad you were able fix the problem.. I just hate it when things like this happen..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...There will be lots of people I know so it will be a blast!!...)


Have fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I was trying to prepare row 26 (of 41 rows) for the pattern Midsummer Moon t...had the thread snap ...


Bummer!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Those are both very interesting.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> No peeking, Chris!
> 
> Loch Mhòrair by Christina Reuter
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-loch-mhorair-
> ...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No peeking, Chris!
> 
> Loch Mhòrair by Christina Reuter
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-loch-mhorair-
> ...


I'm sorry to say that I did peek. And I love that Lionberry, so I put it in my favorites. It is similar to the Mayapple and since that has been purchased I would most likely want to work the Mayapple first. Whenever that might be.

Jane, I have loved your tour of France and really enjoyed all the archetecture pictures of the churches. Maybe I have a one track mind but I can see sexual imagery in some of those carvings.

And the church in Aulnay is the church of St. Peter - and that is why the upside down cross. When Peter was to be crucified he asked that his cross be upside down because he did not feel that he should even die in the same manner that Jesus did.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> I posted well wishes to you before I fell asleep last night, Toni. However I don't see the post. I have that happen every so often. Now I wonder if I should not close out my tablet so soon. Maybe the transmission gets cut off. Am I the only one this happens to?
> 
> Jane, thank you for the tour on your second home. This was such a nice tour. Thinking back to Julie's pictorial display which provided much enjoyment also. I guess it has added pleasure being I don't think I will ever be able to visit your places in person. We were in Houston and San Antonio for over a week during this time. San Antonio is rich with history also. I can't imagine what it was like living in those times. Not sure if I forgot or did not know that there were six flags that have flown over Texas.


I do everything on my tablet and have learned to sit and wait until what ever is booting up or posting to complete before I do anything else. 
Could that be where they got the name for 6 flags resorts - from that bit of Texas history?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle, that is a stunning hat and scarf set! 

And Sonja, can't wait to see your Madryn blocked. Did you say this was your first shawl? The baby set is adorable too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good. Look forward to seeing the shawl blocked. The baby set is realy cute. Love that colour.

Sue


Swedenme said:


> Well here is what I've finished off this last 2 weeks
> . Shawl is now off the needles but not blocked as I'm waiting for the pins I ordered and the true colour of the baby set is a peppermint colour


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sonja, love your shawl and baby set. Lovely.

Belle, love your stuff too. The hat is gorgeous!!

Lionberry is in my library now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, I have loved your tour of France and really enjoyed all the archetecture pictures of the churches.


Glad that you enjoyed it, Chris.


> Maybe I have a one track mind but I can see sexual imagery in some of those carvings.


I think so, too.


> When Peter was to be crucified he asked that his cross be upside down because he did not feel that he should even die in the same manner that Jesus did.


Oh, I remember that now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Chris , Sue and Bev for your nice comments and yes Chris it is my first shawl but won't be my last , although I do think next I'm going to try a doily after having seen all the beautiful ones made on here and then a lace scarf that someone put a link to . So think they will keep me busy for a while 
Sonja


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris , Sue and Bev for your nice comments and yes Chris it is my first shawl but won't be my last , although I do think next I'm going to try a doily after having seen all the beautiful ones made on here and then a lace scarf that someone put a link to . So think they will keep me busy for a while
> Sonja


Oh yes, they will keep you busy. 😅 I want to make a doily but I have 4 other projects on the needles right now and I don't want to start another one - it would take time away from the other ones. 😥


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Belle!


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--thanx for the info on the upside down crucifix in Aulnay church. I knew their had to be some explanation for it. Everything in those buildings was so intentionally planned and executed.

Sonja--your work is terrific. Didn't you express some trepidation for the shawl at the beginning? Certainly no need on your part. 

Jane--I like the Lionberry shawl, too, but did save both.

My computer genius still hasn't got my other computer running correctly. Now the Mac is saying that databases are corrupt. If I could, I would give this technology up forever. But then I would not have access to everyone here with whom to share our knitting and lives.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Could that be where they got the name for 6 flags resorts - from that bit of Texas history?


I bet you are right about that. history shared this way is more interesting than when I was in school😏


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And the church in Aulnay is the church of St. Peter - and that is why the upside down cross. When Peter was to be crucified he asked that his cross be upside down because he did not feel that he should even die in the same manner that Jesus did.


You are right. I had forgotten that piece of history.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry you are having technology problems. How frustrating. If you were closer, I would send my local tech guy to you-my son. I have two sons and a SIL that work in that field. I can trust them. Also, the one son gets us 'new' computers from time to time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My All About Love shawlette. I used fingering instead of worsted and got a nice top of the shoulder coverage.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty Bev!! it looks great with your shorter hair too!! something like this would be nice for a office setting too  

What a bummer Tanya.. I sure hope they can get this figured out for you.. I turn my computer off every night.. but on the rare occasion I don't get it turned off I get the alerts to run my anti virus program and sure enough someone has tried to hack me.. hubby leaves his on all the time and it just sleeps and he has to run his every week.. that and malware bites.. we don't have the paid one just the free one.. we were going to buy it for the 2 computers but was told that it will stop us from doing things that are 'OK' because it runs in the back ground and it also slows the computers down.. so we just use the free one and it catches a lot!! it might be something to look into... I thought the beauty of a Mac was that they didn't get viruses??? maybe I was told wrong... 

Well my Boneyard is off the needles..  and is soaking now.. I will block it later today. and hope to get several fish made to day too  I'll check in later and see how everyone is doing..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I forgot to mention that I look forward to the culinary part of your sharing!! I was reading back and realized I didn't mention that!!  I am sure there will be another time when you can do the LP and we will learn even more


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*LHermione *
Reference was made at the start of our tour to the replica of the frigate, Hermione, which is actually now making its way to the US.

In 1777, Lafayette travelled to America to support the effort for independence from Britain, at which time he met Washington & was made a Major General - at the age of 19.
In 1780, Lafayette set sail from La Rochelle in the Hermione, on his way to America to lend support for the revolutionary cause. Apparently they made a significant difference in the war of independence.

About 20 years ago, the idea arose of creating the replica & making the voyage across to the US. (I found out just 2 weeks ago that it was the inspiration of the uncle of my friend who was mayor of Rochefort.) The ship was constructed at the Corderie Royale in Rochefort over the course of 15 years. It was a great tourist attraction for the town.

I also mentioned that Dylan, the son of our neighbours, is part of the crew. What a great adventure for him! The family is not very well off which makes it all even more meaningful & special. They are very proud of him.

On April 4, they had a big do in La Rochelle - Michael went with the family & got on board the boat with Dylan. He was as pleased as punch.

They sailed out of La Rochelle to l'île dAix &, on April 18, after sailing back up to Rochefort with fireworks at 7 different points along the route, they left for the Canary Islands. They have since left there & are heading across the Atlantic for the first stop in the States in Yorktown on June 5.

An English site:
http://www.hermione2015.com/#home

Here is the route with the stops marked. You can zoom in for more detail:
http://www.hermione.com/voyage/les-escales/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My computer genius still hasn't got my other computer running correctly. Now the Mac is saying that databases are corrupt....


Oh, my :-( not my idea of fun.
I don't suppose that you have a copy of the system disc so as to run the Mac repair program?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My All About Love shawlette. I used fingering instead of worsted and got a nice top of the shoulder coverage.


Lovely, Bev 
I can't see the colourway very clearly but it looks interesting.
How difficult would it be to increase the length & depth if sticking with fingering weight?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Bev. It looks great on you, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hermione is very elegant. It must be a real adventure for Dylan. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I thought the beauty of a Mac was that they didn't get viruses??? maybe I was told wrong...


It isn't that there aren't any, just very few. Since viruses are actual programs that people create, there is less motivation because there are fewer Macs on the market - less mayhem to cause. Where's the fun in that?
If you use MicroSoft products, though, you can still run into problems - so I avoid them as much as possible.
We have been using a Mac for 24 years & have never had a virus problem - without using virus protection software. Nor have we had a problem that wasn't easily solved on our own. I shouldn't be saying this because it is certainly courting disaster.


> Well my Boneyard is off the needles.. ..


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Hermione is very elegant. It must be a real adventure for Dylan. :thumbup:


Isn't it, though? I am so pleased for him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my :-( not my idea of fun.
> I don't suppose that you have a copy of the system disc so as to run the Mac repair program?


Unfortunately, I have no disc or paper work on the Mac. It was inherited via a 3rd party so no nothing but the computer itself. The shop that upgraded it gave me no disc either and the machine has never worked correctly but has been getting me by while the other computer is struggled with. Amazing--3 computers and can't get any of them to work properly no matter who tries to fix them!!!

If I wasn't so obstinate, I would give up on them all completely. Cannot believe how long it takes to do a simple task. Yes, frustrating, not fun, infuriating. I need to be in the garden!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Ronie--thanks for the computer support & info. Bev, would love to meet your son. Ronie, do use free anti-virus on the PCs but they seem to be very limited in what they catch/miss. I do leave the computers on full time and let them go into hibernation.

Bev--your All About Love is real sweet. Looks very comfortable on your shoulders. Wish I could see the details of it better on my computer screen.

Belle--thanks for sending your vine pattern. The blanket is a beauty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Unfortunately, I have no disc or paper work on the Mac....


I knew that it had been given to you - so kind of figured that you never had the disc. I don't understand why the other computer has been so long in the repair shop.
Sometimes you can download the disc repair software - if only you had a reliable computer with which to do that. :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's very pretty, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> My All About Love shawlette. I used fingering instead of worsted and got a nice top of the shoulder coverage.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What an adventure for Dylan. How fortunate that Michael was in France and able to get on board Hermione too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> *LHermione *
> Reference was made at the start of our tour to the replica of the frigate, Hermione, which is actually now making its way to the US.
> 
> In 1777, Lafayette travelled to America to support the effort for independence from Britain, at which time he met Washington & was made a Major General - at the age of 19.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--the info on the Hermione is fun. Rebuilding that replica is quite the re-enactment. Your son and neighbor's son are having quite the adventure with it. How exciting for them. These moments in life can be so momentous for people.

Jan--agree. History was never taught in schools. We were hammered with lists of dates and names and no meaningful connections to anything. My brain does not take in isolated details so history never made any sense to me in the form it was presented. It wasn't until my 20's when I was politically active in the Feminist and Civil Rights Movements during which we did many study groups and created analysis based on the people's experiences that history suddenly came alive to me. 

Here is a piece of information that relates to the American Revolution. Britain did not support enslavement of Africans as a means to break the economic independence of the new colonies. This 'little' fact is conveniently omitted from grade school history--and most college courses as well. France, OTH, was always in a tizzy about the British empire and wanted to support anything that would be disruptive to that power, thus it supported the revolution. And I am sure with little digging it would lead us to issues of trade tariffs and access to resources.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Bev. It looks great on you, too. :thumbup:


I think your shawl is very pretty too . An ideal size to wear over a plain t shirt to jazz it up a bit 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My All About Love shawlette. I used fingering instead of worsted and got a nice top of the shoulder coverage.


I really like that , Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *LHermione *
> Reference was made at the start of our tour to the replica of the frigate, Hermione, which is actually now making its way to the US.
> 
> In 1777, Lafayette travelled to America to support the effort for independence from Britain, at which time he met Washington & was made a Major General - at the age of 19.
> ...


Really interesting and great photos, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What an adventure for Dylan. How fortunate that Michael was in France and able to get on board Hermione too.
> 
> Sue


I think it will be in NYC in early July but the map is hard to use. I am sure it will be a very big tourist event and probably on July 4th.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the compliments on my All About Love. It was wonderful to wear this morning. It sat quietly on my shoulders all morning in church without trying to jump off front or sneak down my back. I love it.

Jane, it's a short row construction. I think you could easily adjust the length and depth with additional stitches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice pictures Jane... we have some if the big ships come by here.. but your personal involvement with this one makes it special.. Did Micheal get to go on any of the tours?? or was it just a very cool visit aboard .. he sure looks like he is having a great time


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I knew that it had been given to you - so kind of figured that you never had the disc. I don't understand why the other computer has been so long in the repair shop.
> Sometimes you can download the disc repair software - if only you had a reliable computer with which to do that. :-(


the first shop screwed up the computer and had it for several weeks with all kinds of excuses. they sent it to someone else, another 2 weeks. then they couldn't get the computer to work, so they said. i called the repair shop they sent it to and was told, unwillingly, that the computer was shorted out when they got it. so repair shop 1 shorted out the system completely. they then wiped the computer clean and did a half-a..s job of restoring programs and files and lost all my emails and addresses while getting some of the files they salvaged back in a confused state. they also did wiped out a super expensive homeopathy program that is beyond their service point so I am out a few $k of program with a few hundred reference books. the computer never worked right and i couldn't deal with it. had shop #1 come over to the house and they tried to tell me that the problem they were originally supposed to fix was fine, except that it wasn't. it was a simple mechanical issue with the palm pad and they messed it all up. so the computer has sat there for several months because i was sick over it. when i tried to use it, the printer wouldn't connect nor would the wi-fi. my IBM engineer friend came by a few times to trouble shoot it and he, like everyone in my life thinks i exaggerate and never listen. then they find out the problem is more confusing than they expected and get aggravated and leave. Then to make things more fun, i tripped on the power cord and broke the internal plug to the computer. the part cost $5 and my engineer buddy has now had it for about a week. his simple assessment is now taking days to deal with because he couldn't get the internal mouse to work right. does this explain why i would like to maim a few people. and IBM makes this plug part in plastic that easily breaks. Mac has a magnetic connection so the cord just pulls apart from the computer without breaking and it isn't a breakable plastic piece of junk. my printer, which never worked right, still barely under warranty, is now being diagnosed as having an internal ethernet card problem which is why every time you move the mac laptop it loses the connection to the printer which takes about 2 hours to redo with tech support walking me thru the process. my desktop computer won't download the printer files now so cannot print off that computer and the wi-fi won't connect.

So is this more info than you ever wanted know?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, thanks so much for sharing these photos of the Hermione. She is a real beautiful ship. Michael is so lucky to have been able to see this and go on board with his friend. And his friend must be ecstatic to be able to participate in the sailing. I am sure that he will be working hard while on board. They mentioned on that radio program how long it takes just to raise or lower the sails but I don't remeber if it was longer than an hour - but it was at least an hour. I do hope I get to see it in Philadelphia or NY. I will try to find out the dates.

Bev, I love your Love Shawlette. It is just right. I may have to look into making one for me.

Tanya, I found this site that has some useful information on Macs and IPhones, etc. Maybe you can find some helpful troubleshooting advice here. I know it had the answer to my question. 
http://osxdaily.com


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> *LHermione *
> Reference was made at the start of our tour to the replica of the frigate, Hermione, which is actually now making its way to the US.


History in the making! Love it!

I am so sorry that I have been AWOL so much, but the snowflakes set me back a lot and I have had to play catch up.

Bev, the shawlette is adorable on you!

Just to let you know that I did finish something during this lovely group's UFO-to-FO extravaganza, here is a pic of my doily that I made from the testing of the graph for Belle. It is just pinned out to show I actually completed it, but won't get properly blocked for a few days when I have time to make more starch. The pattern is easy and I'm looking forward to getting it blocked so I can use it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Bev. It looks great on you, too. :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I take a couple of naps and whoosh, pages and pages go by  Glad to hear all are busy. 

Thanks Jane for the photos of the Hermione. My favorite is the one with all the smaller sailboats escorting her. What a great experience for your neighbor. She won't be coming far enough south for me but I did get to see the Nina, Pinta, and Santa Maria replicas when they were here, gosh, two decades ago? Quite something to see.

Your shawl will look even better once blocked Sonya. Welcome to our little obsession 

The hat and scarf look quite soft and are a lovely color Belle. How great to be able to choose a stitch and create something wonderful.

Nice shawlette Bev. I bet it would look really nice on a white blouse.

I finally picked up my needles today and turned the heel on sock #2. Woo Woo! 

It looks like I am going to lose my tiny garden. Temporarily, but the strawberries are starting to bloom, the broccoli is coming in, and I see a potato plant poking up through the soil. The tomatoes are almost done so that will be ok. We are getting our house painted as neither of us want to do it ourselves (too hot, lol). The painters need a buffer around the house and my kitchen garden butts up against the wall and guess where all the blooming strawberries are? (blooming as in blossoms, not as in a bad word, lol). We also inherited this shrub that has to go as well, no idea what it is but the flowers are interesting. I think it might be related to a trumpet vine. Too bad I can't pot some of these things. That is my gripe for the day. Off to something more pleasant. 

Hope all have a great day,
Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great doily dogyarns


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I take a couple of naps and whoosh, pages and pages go by  Glad to hear all are busy.
> 
> Thanks Jane for the photos of the Hermione. My favorite is the one with all the smaller sailboats escorting her. What a great experience for your neighbor. She won't be coming far enough south for me but I did get to see the Nina, Pinta, and Santa Maria replicas when they were here, gosh, two decades ago? Quite something to see.
> 
> ...


Melanie--something I did to protect shrubs and plants around a house, assuming your foundation rises up a foot or two from grade. make a platform to cover them--or, better yet, have the painters do it. have saved many a plant that way. the platform can be removed daily so as not to block all light on the plants. how big is your strawberry patch.

you do have a very long growing season, so that is a blessing and a paint job doesn't take that long.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> History in the making! Love it!
> 
> I am so sorry that I have been AWOL so much, but the snowflakes set me back a lot and I have had to play catch up.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful, Elizabeth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--that is a beautiful doily. the color is pure sunshine. I should make one to add some of that brightness to my life, because I sure need some.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--something I did to protect shrubs and plants around a house, assuming your foundation rises up a foot or two from grade. make a platform to cover them--or, better yet, have the painters do it. have saved many a plant that way. the platform can be removed daily so as not to block all light on the plants. how big is your strawberry patch.
> 
> you do have a very long growing season, so that is a blessing and a paint job doesn't take that long.


No rise, slab foundation. Walls come right down to the ground. Yes, a long growing season is nice.
ETA - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, your doily is wonderful. I am itching to get started on one. I did finish quite a few UFO's this week, but I also cast on a few things. Not sure if I broke even or not. 

Jane, thanks so much for the info and pictures of Hermione. What an interesting bit of history being replayed. I so enjoyed that.

Tanya, so sorry! How frustrating that must be for you. To lose expensive files in the process. HUGS.

Tanya, here is a picture that shows the details of the stitching better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I did a quick search and I think my shrub is an Angel's Trumpet (Brugmansia). The shrub itself is rather unattractive but the flowers are quite pretty. And it's an hallucinogenic. Apparently not a fun one though. Not my area of expertise, I barely drink alcohol, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous doily. I really love it in that colour.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> History in the making! Love it!
> 
> I am so sorry that I have been AWOL so much, but the snowflakes set me back a lot and I have had to play catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> No rise, slab foundation. Walls come right down to the ground. Yes, a long growing season is nice.
> ETA - thanks for the suggestion


Also, makes building cheaper--no frost foundations to contend with or requirements to raise the framing above grade at least 18".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, your doily is wonderful. I am itching to get started on one. I did finish quite a few UFO's this week, but I also cast on a few things. Not sure if I broke even or not.
> 
> Jane, thanks so much for the info and pictures of Hermione. What an interesting bit of history being replayed. I so enjoyed that.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was an entire program with all the reference books that was removed. I feel like someone pulled out a major piece of my life.

Thank you for the blow up of your shawlette. I could never have seen the multi-color richness of the yarn otherwise. And the lace is wonderful, too. A very rich little project.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Great doily dogyarns


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--that is a beautiful doily. the color is pure sunshine. I should make one to add some of that brightness to my life, because I sure need some.


Wish I could send you some of our plentiful sunshine! Here we are praying for rain!

I made it to go in my studio that I am renovating. The walls will be a pale sunshine yellow - I am so excited about it and looking forward to getting that going soon!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, your doily is wonderful. I am itching to get started on one. I did finish quite a few UFO's this week, but I also cast on a few things. Not sure if I broke even or not.


Thanks, Bev! Like you I started a few things, but my UFO pile still reigns!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I did a quick search and I think my shrub is an Angel's Trumpet (Brugmansia). The shrub itself is rather unattractive but the flowers are quite pretty. And it's an hallucinogenic. Apparently not a fun one though. Not my area of expertise, I barely drink alcohol, lol.


It is also poisonous to any animals that might decide to nibble on it. They are sure gorgeous when they flower, though!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Gorgeous doily. I really love it in that colour.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! I'm really looking forward to getting it blocked so I can use it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for the comments on the Hermione.
I am as pleased for Dylan to have this opportunity as if it had been Michael.

If you zoom in on the map so that you can see the individual tags, then run the mouse over a given stop, the dates for the visit will show up. So for Philadelphia, it is the 25-28 of June. For New York, it is the 1-4 of July. I wonder if there is a special July 4th celebration planned.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Great doily dogyarns


Your doily is beautiful dogyarns lovely colour and your studio sounds as if it's going to be beautiful too 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Jane, it's a short row construction. I think you could easily adjust the length and depth with additional stitches.


Thanks, Bev.
I love the colourway - thanks for the close up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Did Micheal get to go on any of the tours?? or was it just a very cool visit aboard .. he sure looks like he is having a great time


He just went around the ship with Dylan - it wasn't a tour. No one was touring that day. There was an enormous crowd... & he did enjoy himself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....So is this more info than you ever wanted know?


Yes, thank you
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...here is a pic of my doily that I made from the testing of the graph for Belle...


Brilliant! in both senses of the word 
What is the diameter of your doily?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dogyarns, you did a beautiful job of Belle,s doily. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am sorry you are having computer woes, too. No fun :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay. I did get my Foolish Hearts scarf finished and it's being blocked as I'm writing this!  Will post a picture tomorrow when it's off the wires, but in the meantime this is what it looks like. So, I can at least say I finished one UFO and have made good progress on my Spring Fling - ready for the next clue when it's available. I did begin another project (one I'm doing a KAL with a friend on) and made a basic dishcloth (needed a project when we were out on the freeway as I hate the freeway drivers around here and I drive my DH crazy with some of my reactions, so he prefers I knit while he drives to keep my attention on that instead of the crazy drivers) and continue to work on the May RMT dishcloth. I have some other projects I want to begin, but have so far restrained myself. Now that Foolish Hearts is off the needles, I'm going to see which one of those projects I want to begin first.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am sorry you are having computer woes, too. No fun :thumbdown:


I agree, Tanya, and it's terrible that you've lost so much of your stuff in the process of them not doing things correctly! :thumbdown:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Pam, lovely, lovely.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth that is beautiful.. I am getting ready to block my Boneyard and then will cast on another project!! I 'm really looking at doing this doily... and fish of course..LOL I'll be making them in my sleep soon  but they are fun and fast.. 

That is a bummer Tanya!! and not fun when they think you don't know what your talking about... I have run into that 3 times with my car... the last time they about pooped their pants when they realized who my husband was.. and they just watched me leave.. when I told them that my husband and his boss would fix it.. they actually disconnected a cable!!! they thought I was some dumb chick who was clueless.. boy did heads roll on that one.. the ranch we worked for gave them thousands of dollars in business and the big boss was so mad!!! I doubt it taught them a lesson though.. 
another time I was told I ran out of gas.... good grief like I don't know how to read a gas gauge..LOL the worst was when I blew my engine... just a week after I got it back from the shop!! they changed my oil.. I don't know of any car that runs out of oil in a week.. but they wouldn't take blame for it either.. that one was an expensive error.. and we had to eat it.. Now we buy new and have the dealership handle all work that gets done on our cars.. they still try to pull a fast one.. but they also know I question everything and treat us with respect!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that is beautiful!! you did a great job with it


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Pam, lovely, lovely.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is beautiful!! you did a great job with it


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:



> Elizabeth that is beautiful.. I am getting ready to block my Boneyard and then will cast on another project!! I 'm really looking at doing this doily... and fish of course..LOL I'll be making them in my sleep soon  but they are fun and fast..
> 
> That is a bummer Tanya!! and not fun when they think you don't know what your talking about... I have run into that 3 times with my car... the last time they about pooped their pants when they realized who my husband was.. and they just watched me leave.. when I told them that my husband and his boss would fix it.. they actually disconnected a cable!!! they thought I was some dumb chick who was clueless.. boy did heads roll on that one.. the ranch we worked for gave them thousands of dollars in business and the big boss was so mad!!! I doubt it taught them a lesson though..
> another time I was told I ran out of gas.... good grief like I don't know how to read a gas gauge..LOL the worst was when I blew my engine... just a week after I got it back from the shop!! they changed my oil.. I don't know of any car that runs out of oil in a week.. but they wouldn't take blame for it either.. that one was an expensive error.. and we had to eat it.. Now we buy new and have the dealership handle all work that gets done on our cars.. they still try to pull a fast one.. but they also know I question everything and treat us with respect!!


Sexism is alive and well in this country. And woman are still treated as idiots. Last month this mechanic, presumably a top notch, wonderful man, lectured me that brakes work by slowing down a vehicle when you press the pedal. If it wasn't the mechanic of my friends in Boston I would have hauled off on him--you would have heard me in Oregon!! My list of such experiences is way too long to even begin to list. Suffice it to say that I work on keeping my humor and sanity but cheerfully put these guys down with a smile when I can. Needless to say the medical industry has always been on the top of my list as they do the worst damage, as there is nothing closer to our survival than our body. Those people are the ones that I find scariest.

Glad your Boneyard is finished. Waiting to see it blocked


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the comments on the Hermione.
> I am as pleased for Dylan to have this opportunity as if it had been Michael.
> 
> If you zoom in on the map so that you can see the individual tags, then run the mouse over a given stop, the dates for the visit will show up. So for Philadelphia, it is the 25-28 of June. For New York, it is the 1-4 of July. I wonder if there is a special July 4th celebration planned.


I am quite sure there is and would bet they planned for July 4th in NYC.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...
> It looks like I am going to lose my tiny garden. ...


Sorry about the loss of your garden.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Your doily is beautiful dogyarns lovely colour and your studio sounds as if it's going to be beautiful too
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja! It is going to be quite the project, but little by little I have been prepping for it, so it can go as smoothly as possible. Although, Tanya's paint spill has me a bit worried. I really don't need that to happen. She handled it so well...I would not be that nice about it. :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Pam, lovely, lovely.


Yes definitely lovely lovely lovely

Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I did get my Foolish Hearts scarf finished...


Way to go, Pam! 
I am about 3/5 into the last chart but I have to leave it for a bit again. I have 2 projects that have to be finished this week - well, a pair of socks, too, but they are almost done. So no sidetracking until those things are done.
Have fun picking your next project.
Don't forget Morning Dove is coming up soon.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Brilliant! in both senses of the word
> What is the diameter of your doily?


It is 26" just pinned out, so should be about that when blocked. I think this one will go on the wall.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Dogyarns, you did a beautiful job of Belle,s doily. Well done :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm pleased with it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the loss of your garden.


Can't you put some of your strawberry plants in pots ? 
Sonja


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I did get my Foolish Hearts scarf finished and it's being blocked as I'm writing this!


So lovely! Well done!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth that is beautiful..


Thanks so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Suffice it to say that I work on keeping my humor and sanity but cheerfully put these guys down with a smile when I can. Needless to say the medical industry has always been on the top of my list as they do the worst damage, as there is nothing closer to our survival than our body. Those people are the ones that I find scariest.


Tanya, you have really been through the wringer lately. I am simply amazed that you keep up your good humor. I do not have so much patience. Ask the doctor who, in five minutes time, told me three times that he was prescribing a certain medication for me and three times I told him I was allergic to it. The fourth time he said it, I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly, "Read my lips! I am allergic to that medication. That means I will stop breathing if you prescribe it and I take it. I suggest you get out your medical text books and see what else you can come up with that might not be so hazardous to my health." Then I let him go. He ran out of the office and I never saw him again. His nurse, however, I practically had to help get up from the floor from where she was laughing so hard. Apparently, he was rather obtuse when speaking with other patients, but he had never had one of them speak back before.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, you have been busy!! Your scarf looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


dogyarns said:


> Tanya, you have really been through the wringer lately. I am simply amazed that you keep up your good humor. I do not have so much patience. Ask the doctor who, in five minutes time, told me three times that he was prescribing a certain medication for me and three times I told him I was allergic to it. The fourth time he said it, I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly, "Read my lips! I am allergic to that medication. That means I will stop breathing if you prescribe it and I take it. I suggest you get out your medical text books and see what else you can come up with that might not be so hazardous to my health." Then I let him go. He ran out of the office and I never saw him again. His nurse, however, I practically had to help get up from the floor from where she was laughing so hard. Apparently, he was rather obtuse when speaking with other patients, but he had never had one of them speak back before.


That was so funny wish I had seen it . But you were right to speak back to him he obviously wasn't listening and the consequences could have been disastrous. You should be glad that you have never saw him again
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the loss of your garden.


Me, too! What a shame you'll be losing all those strawberries and vegies.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes definitely lovely lovely lovely
> 
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Pam!
> I am about 3/5 into the last chart but I have to leave it for a bit again. I have 2 projects that have to be finished this week - well, a pair of socks, too, but they are almost done. So no sidetracking until those things are done.
> Have fun picking your next project.
> Don't forget Morning Dove is coming up soon.


Thanks, Jane. I should finish up my DS's socks, but he's not even here right now and it's warmer weather, so I'm just using them as a take along project when I need something to do with knitting group or whatever. I've got my yarn and pattern ready to go for Morning Dove.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is 26" just pinned out, so should be about that when blocked. I think this one will go on the wall.


That will look lovely on the wall.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That was so funny wish I had seen it .


Last I heard, they are still talking about it at Emory University Medical Center. Apparently, they use it as an example in doctor/nurse patient communication seminars.

The doctor did not stay there much longer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, you have been busy!! Your scarf looks lovely :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! Wanted to get at least one of my projects finished up during Jane's two weeks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> That was so funny wish I had seen it . But you were right to speak back to him he obviously wasn't listening and the consequences could have been disastrous. You should be glad that you have never saw him again
> Sonja


That is hilarious and a great way to get him to listen. Wonder if it helped any of his other patients when he moved on to wherever he went, although a lot of time they never do "get it."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was a shame that you had to educate them, but hopefully it has prevented that happening to other patients.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Last I heard, they are still talking about it at Emory University Medical Center. Apparently, they use it as an example in doctor/nurse patient communication seminars.
> 
> The doctor did not stay there much longer.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is hilarious and a great way to get him to listen. Wonder if it helped any of his other patients when he moved on to wherever he went, although a lot of time they never do "get it."


Every so often I come across someone like this and I feel it is my civic duty to remind that person exactly WHO is hiring WHOM and WHO has the right to fire said hiree. Sorry. I got on my soapbox! I will go back to quietly knitting now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It was a shame that you had to educate them, but hopefully it has prevented that happening to other patients.
> 
> Sue


It would be nice if it did, but I have my doubts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Last I heard, they are still talking about it at Emory University Medical Center. Apparently, they use it as an example in doctor/nurse patient communication seminars.
> 
> The doctor did not stay there much longer.


Oh, Elizabeth, this one had me laughing. I would like to have seen that. It is funny, but it is also sad. How many patients would had just taken his word? It is good he was not there much longer.

I 'finished' a UFO. Well, I frogged it totally. The sock is gone. It was to small for my foot. I must have picked up smaller needles than was on the pattern. I broke one of my cheap China DPNs. No big loss. I will be downloading a sock pattern calling for DPNs and refreshing my memory on sock knitting. But . . .not tonight. I'm going to be working on my mohair scarf.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It is 26" just pinned out...


A nice size.


> I think this one will go on the wall.


That is a great way to display it, for sure - it *is* a work of art.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Elizabeth, this one had me laughing. I would like to have seen that. It is funny, but it is also sad. How many patients would had just taken his word? It is good he was not there much longer.


I can laugh about it now, but at the time, I was raging mad. I spent too many years in medico-legal to put up with nonsense by people who hold my life in their hands who do not listen. I am soooooo glad I am doing things now like knitting beautiful doilies. It makes me happy!

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is a great way to display it, for sure - it *is* a work of art.


It is all in the beautiful pattern! What a gem!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly...


Elizabeth is not to be messed with!! 
There have been times when I would have loved to do something like that but have never been brave enough. I can imagine that the staff was tickled pink to have him put in his place.
Way to go!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Elizabeth is not to be messed with!!


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I should finish up my DS's socks, but ... it's warmer weather...


These are for a friend here in France so they need to be done before I leave & I will see her on Friday so that is good motivation to get them done & out of the way. Then I'll cast on another pair - not sure who for.


> I've got my yarn and pattern ready to go for Morning Dove.


I will pick something out when I get home - no time before then anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The other day, Sue posted her progress on the SeaBird scarf designed by Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber. This is mine up to the middle of the central panel.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Every so often I come across someone like this and I feel it is my civic duty to remind that person exactly WHO is hiring WHOM and WHO has the right to fire said hiree. Sorry. I got on my soapbox! I will go back to quietly knitting now.


But yiu arr absolutely correct!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque* - If you are dealing with your MS Windows device/computer...consider getting FoxIt Reader.

If you have a MS Windows system...let me know and I will look up the address for you. But while I am waiting I will see if it is compatible with Mac.



tamarque said:


> the first shop screwed up the computer and had it for several weeks with all kinds of excuses. they sent it to someone else, another 2 weeks. then they couldn't get the computer to work, so they said. i called the repair shop they sent it to and was told, unwillingly, that the computer was shorted out when they got it. so repair shop 1 shorted out the system completely. they then wiped the computer clean and did a half-a..s job of restoring programs and files and lost all my emails and addresses while getting some of the files they salvaged back in a confused state. they also did wiped out a super expensive homeopathy program that is beyond their service point so I am out a few $k of program with a few hundred reference books. the computer never worked right and i couldn't deal with it. had shop #1 come over to the house and they tried to tell me that the problem they were originally supposed to fix was fine, except that it wasn't. it was a simple mechanical issue with the palm pad and they messed it all up. so the computer has sat there for several months because i was sick over it. when i tried to use it, the printer wouldn't connect nor would the wi-fi. my IBM engineer friend came by a few times to trouble shoot it and he, like everyone in my life thinks i exaggerate and never listen. then they find out the problem is more confusing than they expected and get aggravated and leave. Then to make things more fun, i tripped on the power cord and broke the internal plug to the computer. the part cost $5 and my engineer buddy has now had it for about a week. his simple assessment is now taking days to deal with because he couldn't get the internal mouse to work right. does this explain why i would like to maim a few people. and IBM makes this plug part in plastic that easily breaks. Mac has a magnetic connection so the cord just pulls apart from the computer without breaking and it isn't a breakable plastic piece of junk. my printer, which never worked right, still barely under warranty, is now being diagnosed as having an internal ethernet card problem which is why every time you move the mac laptop it loses the connection to the printer which takes about 2 hours to redo with tech support walking me thru the process. my desktop computer won't download the printer files now so cannot print off that computer and the wi-fi won't connect.
> 
> So is this more info than you ever wanted know?


No...it is quite sufficient. Unfortunately there is a problem of getting ME to your location for the MS Windows stuff. Yes, it is frustrating while I'm getting it functional...but I am willing to work in your garden (make sure that you have the poison ivy/sumac/oak well marked) and have some absorbine jr on hand in case.)
If it takes me less than a week with this computer...I don't expect too much longer to solve yours...you'll have to quote my replies for everyone else...not taking over your sign-in.



dogyarns said:


> I do not have so much patience. Ask the doctor who, in five minutes time, told me three times that he was prescribing a certain medication for me and three times I told him I was allergic to it. The fourth time he said it, I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly, "Read my lips! I am allergic to that medication. That means I will stop breathing if you prescribe it and I take it. I suggest you get out your medical text books and see what else you can come up with that might not be so hazardous to my health." Then I let him go. He ran out of the office and I never saw him again. His nurse, however, I practically had to help get up from the floor from where she was laughing so hard. Apparently, he was rather obtuse when speaking with other patients, but he had never had one of them speak back before.
> 
> Last I heard, they are still talking about it at Emory University Medical Center. Apparently, they use it as an example in doctor/nurse patient communication seminars.
> 
> The doctor did not stay there much longer.


Ah...HA HA Ha....almost ad-nauseum! With my new "accent" it may be difficult to express myself but Dr. Means has down to NOT proscribe Afrin for a nasal spray. I can have saline or Flonase (sp?) spray with no problem to moisten my nose. Otherwise I use vaseline to keep my left nostril from cracking and bleeding. 7 months since my surgeries and I'm FINALLY enunciating better!
As they should on that doctor's employment. Having LIVE patient's is so much better than those who may need a sudden visit to the Emergency Room. My case was not a similar problem...just avoid Motrin or Advil (in any form) and you won't have a problem with post-surgery. I learn quickly!

I love my new project with the doily I'm crocheting...2-10 rows and I'm good friends with Morpheous. I'm waiting to post the photo until I finish.

Main reason(s) --> I'm crocheting with a Boye/Wright 13 hook and Machine cotton thread (Coats and Clark?) #30...which, considering how tiny it is ===> add 100 and you can imagine the smaller scale


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will pick something out when I get home - no time before then anyway.


That makes sense for both those projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The other day, Sue posted her progress on the SeaBird scarf designed by Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber. This is mine up to the middle of the central panel.


That id beautiful, Jane, and a lovely color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That id beautiful, Jane, and a lovely color.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The other day, Sue posted her progress on the SeaBird scarf designed by Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber. This is mine up to the middle of the central panel.


This is looking very pretty  I like the way this is written. But remember there were a lot of stitches casted on!!

Kaixixang I look forward to your pictures!! that has to be very intricate and tiny! I just casted (I don't know why that isn't a word??) on Belle's that she shared with us and feel pretty good about it.. but its #8 pearl cotton.. not near as tiny as yours..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is looking very pretty


Thank you, Ronie 


> But remember there were a lot of stitches casted on!!


I've dealt with more.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh dogyarns! I have had a couple of those moments myself, although not as serious as being allergic.

Wonderful color Pam, your scarf looks so nice and soft.

That Seabird shawl looks quite interesting Jane.

When is our Morning Dove KAL? My memory is faulty, lol.

Off to dinner with DH and a neighbor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...That Seabird shawl looks quite interesting Jane.


It is - my first experience with Shetland lace.


> When is our Morning Dove KAL? ...


Toni will lead us starting the 31st.
Have a nice supper.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> [H]ere is a pic of my doily that I made from the testing of the graph for Belle. It is just pinned out to show I actually completed it, but won't get properly blocked for a few days when I have time to make more starch. The pattern is easy and I'm looking forward to getting it blocked so I can use it.


Nicely done. It really is an easy one to work except for the gillions of stitches toward the end. Congrats.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Jane. With yours pinned out, I am getting a better idea of how it looks than with mine. So there is another half to do. I am not sure whether ine ill take it to the beach with me or wait until I get back. I would really like to try and finish Montego and maybe work on Spring Fling then.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The other day, Sue posted her progress on the SeaBird scarf designed by Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber. This is mine up to the middle of the central panel.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.

I filed the pattern for the 2nd shawl and not sure where! I thought it was a Craftsy pattern called Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. I think it was designed so the lace could be changed to another design. Still hunting . .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Jane. With yours pinned out, I am getting a better idea of how it looks than with mine.


So odd that you should say that since I was thinking that the stitch definition in yours was so much more clean.


> I am not sure whether ine ill take it to the beach with me or wait until I get back.


The next clue should be very easy knitting - good to do at the beach.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked...


Looks great, Tricia 


> Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. ...


Interesting design - tried a search but it was hard to identify. Looks nice & comfy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I left off about 10 pages ago -was it just this morning, maybe last night?

I do love how your shawlette turned out Bev. It looks so comfy on you and perfect for summer. Like your rose shawl pin too.

Jane, how exciting for the boys to see the replica of the Hermione and for Dylan to actually be able to sail with it! Interesting history. I had never heard of this before.

Oh Tanya. What a terrible computer time you are having. Very frustrating to say the least! Hope you were able to get into the garden and work some of your frustration out.

Melanie, congrats on getting through the heel turn on the second sock! 
Sorry to here you will have to lose your garden, but how nice to be having your house painted. Is it at all possible to transplant some of it to a new space?

Elizabeth your doily is magnificent! It will be so pretty in your new studio! 
Your story of the doctor who wouldn't listen was funny, but too true of many doctors! Good for you for having the guts to finally make him hear you! 

Pam, beautiful work on your Foolish hearts. You must feel great to have it completed!

Great progress on your Seabird Shawl, Jane. I forget what makes a shawl a Shetland? Is it something specific in the construction, or the pattern design?

Wow Tricia, both of those shawls are wonderful! I really do like the cats paw.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber


Here!

Jane, that looks so pretty! I do like this design, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.
> 
> I filed the pattern for the 2nd shawl and not sure where! I thought it was a Craftsy pattern called Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. I think it was designed so the lace could be changed to another design. Still hunting . .


Those are both beautiful, Tricia!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, beautiful work on your Foolish hearts. You must feel great to have it completed!


Thanks, Caryn. It does feel great to have it completed!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> It really is an easy one to work except for the gillions of stitches toward the end.


That is so right! The knitting didn't bother me, but I didn't think I was ever going to finish that crocheted edging. Love the end product, though!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.


These are so, so lovely! Beautifully done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, those are both beautiful.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.
> 
> I filed the pattern for the 2nd shawl and not sure where! I thought it was a Craftsy pattern called Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. I think it was designed so the lace could be changed to another design. Still hunting . .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Tanya, you have really been through the wringer lately. I am simply amazed that you keep up your good humor. I do not have so much patience. Ask the doctor who, in five minutes time, told me three times that he was prescribing a certain medication for me and three times I told him I was allergic to it. The fourth time he said it, I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly, "Read my lips! I am allergic to that medication. That means I will stop breathing if you prescribe it and I take it. I suggest you get out your medical text books and see what else you can come up with that might not be so hazardous to my health." Then I let him go. He ran out of the office and I never saw him again. His nurse, however, I practically had to help get up from the floor from where she was laughing so hard. Apparently, he was rather obtuse when speaking with other patients, but he had never had one of them speak back before.


When I was a child, my uncle died in a crash he was 24 years old and left his wife with 3 children, the youngest was 3 months old. When the baby was 6months old she was sick. The doctor prescribed some medicine, the chemist filled the prescription. The baby was given the medicine and died. Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby and the chemist didn't ask. So this little darling was given an adult dose and died. So within 3 months my auntie had lost her husband and her 6month old baby. 😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have a lot of pages to catch up on. 
Beautiful work and photos everyone.&#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cinderellas-fairy-godmother-scarf

And another

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/colour-change-scarf

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> When I was a child, my uncle died in a crash he was 24 years old and left his wife with 3 children, the youngest was 3 months old. When the baby was 6months old she was sick. The doctor prescribed some medicine, the chemist filled the prescription. The baby was given the medicine and died. Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby and the chemist didn't ask. So this little darling was given an adult dose and died. So within 3 months my auntie had lost her husband and her 6month old baby. 😥💞


That's horrible, Ros.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely work Tricia. I like the way the Cats Paw drapes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is so tragic Ros. I am at a loss for words.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How awful.

Sue


RosD said:


> When I was a child, my uncle died in a crash he was 24 years old and left his wife with 3 children, the youngest was 3 months old. When the baby was 6months old she was sick. The doctor prescribed some medicine, the chemist filled the prescription. The baby was given the medicine and died. Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby and the chemist didn't ask. So this little darling was given an adult dose and died. So within 3 months my auntie had lost her husband and her 6month old baby. 😥💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Sonja! It is going to be quite the project, but little by little I have been prepping for it, so it can go as smoothly as possible. Although, Tanya's paint spill has me a bit worried. I really don't need that to happen. She handled it so well...I would not be that nice about it. :roll:


You will probably be just fine. You have been planning and prepping and will most likely not be going thru the grief and ungrounding of a sudden death in your life. Just stay focused.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is 26" just pinned out, so should be about that when blocked. I think this one will go on the wall.


I was going to ask you that very thing. I think it will be beautiful on the wall. Will you mount it on anything for hanging?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

There are so many wonderful projects getting completed here! They are beautiful. Such pretty colors and the yarns look so soft to wear. Congratulations on your accomplishments. :thumbup:

I have noticed that the Fir Cone stitch was in Sonja's beautiful first shawl (welcome to the Lace Shawl Knitting Club!  ) and Bev's little shawlette. It must be a pretty popular stitch right now. 

Thank you for the extended tour, Jane! I just love to enjoy the talent and skills of the architecture in Europe. I double checked the route of the Hermione, hoping it would venture to Duluth, Minnesota with the Tall Ships that will be coming through sometime this summer, but it is not.  

Yesterday's trip to the fiber festival was amazing! There was so much to see. 

I sure hope you can finally get those computer problems cleared away, Tanya. What a deal.

May 31 - June 14, we will be doing the Morning Dove KAL for those who are interested. It asks for size 2 US 29" circular needles and 420 yards fingering weight yarn. (I didn't even think to purchase that size yesterday when I could have. Duh!!! I have already cast on just to get a little familiar with the pattern by the time we are doing it together. - I CO using size 3 because that is what I have.) It is so pretty. AND I will be sharing photos and experiences from the fiber fest.

Thank you for the fun additions to the pattern stash!!! 

And the various chuckles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Tanya, you have really been through the wringer lately. I am simply amazed that you keep up your good humor. I do not have so much patience. Ask the doctor who, in five minutes time, told me three times that he was prescribing a certain medication for me and three times I told him I was allergic to it. The fourth time he said it, I grabbed him by his tie, pulled him to within a few inches of me and said very loudly and clearly, "Read my lips! I am allergic to that medication. That means I will stop breathing if you prescribe it and I take it. I suggest you get out your medical text books and see what else you can come up with that might not be so hazardous to my health." Then I let him go. He ran out of the office and I never saw him again. His nurse, however, I practically had to help get up from the floor from where she was laughing so hard. Apparently, he was rather obtuse when speaking with other patients, but he had never had one of them speak back before.


Oh, I like your style Elizabeth. I am not always in good humor and have been known to use a pretty sharp tongue. But I sure enjoy your reaction to that man in white. I think he needed a different kind of white coat! The only reason I don't often react as you did is that once I began, I would never stop given all the crap I have to deal with and it would not be healthy for me.
Earlier this evening a woman, who is a teacher, describe how she went off the wall on a teacher in our school district. Wound up telling this administration (I think) that she would never teach in our school district that she wouldn't want to have to deal with parents like herself.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting design - tried a search but it was hard to identify. Looks nice & comfy.


Found the pattern but not on the internet. Found my printed copy where it was filed. Must get these books organized! It was Pick a Stitch, called Chevron Lace edging shawl. When I checked Pick A Stitch it appears to be a site to sell software. The bottom of the pattern says copyright 2012 PJ Young, Inc.

It is a top down, semicircle shawl with easy lace edging.

Found it! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-lace-edging-shawl

Helps to have the name right. :lol: :lol: :idea:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> When I was a child, my uncle died in a crash he was 24 years old and left his wife with 3 children, the youngest was 3 months old. When the baby was 6months old she was sick. The doctor prescribed some medicine, the chemist filled the prescription. The baby was given the medicine and died. Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby and the chemist didn't ask. So this little darling was given an adult dose and died. So within 3 months my auntie had lost her husband and her 6month old baby. 😥💞


In the US it is an accepted statistic that the medical industry kills over 100,000 people a year in hospitals. That would make it the 3rd biggest cause of death in the country. However, these stats are very low as there is no requirement that doctor report adverse affects of drugs and deaths are usually listed by the disease that was being treated as opposed to the treatment which kills. There are other parameters to the statistics which also indicate even more deaths by medicine. Oh there is a book by that title already!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang. looking forward to pictures. Your projects sound amazing.

Tricia, your Cat's paw and lacy Chevron look great.

Caryn, the rose pin was my mother's. Thanks. 

Oh, my, Ros, what a hard thing for your aunt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle I started your doily this morning.. I am starting with DPN's then switching to my circular.. I can't believe I have a circular in size 1 it must of been a whim while we still had a LYS in town  

Tricia those are beautiful!! you did such a great job.. and I can see the Cats Paw floating in the wind.. very pretty!! I have saved the chevron one too  

Ros that is horrible.. that poor woman.. its a wonder she didn't loose a bit of herself too 

We don't even want to get me started on the doctors we have here.. we are getting more new doctors and some of the old ones are retiring so it is encouraging  I do get very upset with them though.. 

I look forward to seeing your pictures Toni! I bet you had a great time


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle I started your doily this morning.. I am starting with DPN's then switching to my circular.. I can't believe I have a circular in size 1 it must of been a whim while we still had a LYS in town


Ronie -- I doubt that you will have any problems. The pattern is very repetitive and once you get it, it can be worked without too much attention. When I did it, I started on DPNs then went to 16", 24", 32", and ended on 40" circs. The pattern sure makes a beautiful doily. I think it might have been Bev who found it -- well however it was, had a good eye and I have really enjoyed making it several times -- I think you will too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--your Foolish Hearts is anything but foolish (lol). Looks great

Jane--liking your seabird a lot. wonderful color for this season.

Tricia--the Cat's Paw came out great. Love the way you displayed it. Your other shawl looks like a great big cozy

KX--thanks for the offer. If I could get you here to deal with my PI and computer, you would be here in a heart beat. I would cook you up a storm. I assume you are saying to use FoxReader instead of Adobe? I never knew about this other reader. Will try to find out more about it. 

Haven't knit for at least 2 days now and feeling so out of whack. Trying to plan the upper part of the sweater and researching shaping of the neck on the raglan. Needed a longer cord and saw my LYS carried Addi's so went over today for a 40" cord. The Sunday clerk there had the audacity to tell me Addi's don't make separate cords and tips!!!!!!! I really wanted to do an Elizabeth on her. The ignorance was one thing, but the arrogance made her stupid. I wanted to tell her she was no better than those puerile boys in Lowe's and Home Depot trying to tell a woman she didn't know what she was talking about. Can't recall who I heard talking the other day and saying that it was okay to say you dont know or apologize. Maybe it was a line in a movie on TV. Stunning that this has became a radical and progressive thing to say.

I did get out into the garden a bit yesterday and today which was very sunny and warm. Worked up a good perspiration, picked lots of baby chinese mustard greens which are covering the garden voluminously. Found a few tiny cilantro plants coming up in the weeds so need to be careful where digging is being done. Other edible weeds are showing now, too, so summer salads are beginning to happen at last. It did feel so good being out there burning out some of the nasties accumulating within.

There was a farewell gathering for my godson in one of the river parks. One side of the family put together an ad hoc gathering with helium balloons and messages. Dee's stepfather who raised him and taught him guitar which got Dee started on a music career and lifetime passion did not show up. His sibs were ticked off at him but being philosophical I said 'we do know who John is now, right?' Finally his sister looked at me and realized what I was saying and agreed. But I also think, aside from this man's total unreliability, he also was devastated by the sudden death and may not have been able to handle it. Of course he missed the point of the healing power of people gathering together. It was such a simple gathering but beautiful. The family that organized the gathering was shocked at all the people who showed up. They had no idea of various parts of Dee's life. His aunt didn't know that he was a chef for most of his income. And people were surprised to meet some of us who knew Dee from birth and were part of his growing up. But everyone was so friendly and it was healing. We released our balloons and it was quite dramatic and beautiful. The park was full of other people who were there doing their own thing but observing us with our balloons. It just felt right.

If I could figure out how to copy the photos someone took from Facebook I would/will share a couple with you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am glad your were able to attend and say your farwells.. it is never easy but I do think it is part of the healing progress.. I hope his stepfather can find some peace.. he obviously didn't want to join the rest of you.. everyone deals with these things in their own way..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am only up to page 142 but wanted to comment on just a couple of things as I have to get going. 

Belle, your pattern is just great and your Dogyarns did super with it!! It is surely one we will all have to make. 

Tanya, what can I say about your computer woes. All I can think of, is, please don't have your chain saw close by. Remember when computers first came out? People struggled so -- then they had some really funny ads about throwing them out of four story windows. One was about la chain saw that the operator was so angry and frustrated that he cut it in half with a chain saw.

KX, so sorry about the broken thread :-( :thumbdown: That is just so aggravating.

Jane, what an interesting story about the Hermione. I will check it out in detail later on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am only up to page 142 but wanted to comment on just a couple of things as I have to get going.
> 
> Belle, your pattern is just great and your Dogyarns did super with it!! It is surely one we will all have to make.
> 
> ...


Jan--your chainsaw remembrance makes me laugh. That is always a good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I am glad your were able to attend and say your farwells.. it is never easy but I do think it is part of the healing progress.. I hope his stepfather can find some peace.. he obviously didn't want to join the rest of you.. everyone deals with these things in their own way..


Part of me thinks the way you suggest and the other part just knows how untogether this man is. In the 10+ yrs that we had my foster grand daughter, he may have called her 3 times and only with major aggressive pushing to do so. He was her legal guardian for a few years and a legal relative but never would deal with how hurtful he was to this child. So I could be kind in my thoughts of him, but experience makes that difficult. I have long since gotten over having any expectations for decent performance of him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your Foolish Hearts is anything but foolish (lol). Looks great


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That id beautiful, Jane, and a lovely color.


That is looking so pretty and I really like your choice of colour 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am sorry that you had to frog your sock. I think it is easy to get dpns sizing wrong. I have done it myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> I can laugh about it now, but at the time, I was raging mad. I spent too many years in medico-legal to put up with nonsense by people who hold my life in their hands who do not listen. I am soooooo glad I am doing things now like knitting beautiful doilies. It makes me happy!
> 
> :-D :-D :-D


Great story. I can see how you are angry about it!! Knitting is much better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, your seabird is so pretty and a lovely colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.
> 
> I filed the pattern for the 2nd shawl and not sure where! I thought it was a Craftsy pattern called Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. I think it was designed so the lace could be changed to another design. Still hunting . .


They are both very pretty and I love the colours


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is heartbreaking. To lose two loved ones in a short space of time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> They are both very pretty and I love the colours


I think they are both lovely but I really like the Cats paws one . I like the way the pattern shows through 
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Great progress on your Seabird Shawl, Jane. I forget what makes a shawl a Shetland? Is it something specific in the construction, or the pattern design?...


I will have to let Elizabeth educate us on that one. Apart from the garter stitch & guessing that certain motifs are particular to Shetland, I couldn't find out anything in a half hour search. I did find out that I can't call mine Shetland lace because I am not actually using Shetland wool and that some people would not classify a lot of my "lace knitting" as knitted lace because it should be patterned on both sides.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ..Jane, that looks so pretty!


Thank you, Elizabeth 


> I do like this design, if I do say so myself.


I'll pass on your compliments to the designer. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....The doctor prescribed some medicine, the chemist filled the prescription. The baby was given the medicine and died. Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby ...


You have to wonder how much of this went on - hoping that it is less likely to happen these days - but have no evidence to support that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, love your shawls, especially the Cats Paw. It does seem smaller than what I thought it would be - adding a repeat to each increase sounds like a good idea if I get around to making it. 

Belle, beautiful doilies, as always!

Elizabeth, your doily is beautiful too. That was a good story about the doctor that wouldn't listen to you. 

Jane, love your Seabird. Mine is on hold at about pattern row 10. 
I have gotten very little knitting done this weekend. &#128542;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Pick a Stitch, called Chevron Lace edging shawl...


Thanks - I have it now, too, as well as Sue's additions.
That second one would make a lovely accent scarf for summer - might be a chance for me to use up some mohair yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--liking your seabird a lot. wonderful color for this season...


Thanks, Tanya


> ...I really wanted to do an Elizabeth on her.


I think that you have now coined that phrase.
Elizabeth, you will now be immortalized on LP - 'cause I doubt that is the last time that you will hear it.
;-)


> There was a farewell gathering for my godson in one of the river parks. ...It just felt right...


I am so glad that you were able to gather for this - seems to have provided some needed closure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is looking so pretty and I really like your choice of colour


Thank you, Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, your seabird is so pretty and a lovely colour.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, love your Seabird. Mine is on hold at about pattern row 10. ...


Thank you, Chris
I hope that you get back to yours soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have to wonder how much of this went on - hoping that it is less likely to happen these days - but have no evidence to support that.


Sorry Jane, the evidence of medical abuse is quite the opposite. It is worse in the US but as American designed medicine and industry is exported around the world, the incidence if death and disease by medicine is increasing. Blatant fraud in drug research is not only increasing, but is prompting more and more whistleblowers from the industry. But more so, is the sheer numbers of injured patients which are prompting non-stop charges by the government as well as class action lawsuits. Think of the 40-60,000 deaths from Vioxx alone before the drug was pulled from the market. The profits are so astronomical from sales of drugs that fines against the company are charged off as just the cost of doing business. As a matter of fact, the medical industry budgets in these fines which are expected and planned. Celebrex was another one along with the 3rd drug??? all of which cause heart disease, the very thing they purportedly protected against. Better to exercise, meditate, and eat your veggies--organic, of course. And remember to eat your non-chemicalized lawns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad that you were able to gather for this - seems to have provided some needed closure.


I would call it needed support for the living but not closure. These gatherings of the living do take the edge off the loss and shock and help us reground ourselves. We will be missing him forever.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so glad it was healing and positive at your godson's memorial. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Seeing how many people showed up, shows you how big Dee's heart was.

If you want to download and post FB pictures, click on the picture on FB and it will come on larger. At the bottom of the picture there will be a tab named Options. There you can click on Download and get it onto your computer. From there you can post.



Jane said:


> I think that you have now coined that phrase.
> Elizabeth, you will now be immortalized on LP - 'cause I doubt that is the last time that you will hear it.


I was thinking the same thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Bev.. I think I figured it out so here are a couple of pics from yesterday. The pics may not convey it, but it was quite beautiful and moving. The family did good putting this simple event together at the last moment.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will have to let Elizabeth educate us on that one. Apart from the garter stitch & guessing that certain motifs are particular to Shetland, I couldn't find out anything in a half hour search. I did find out that I can't call mine Shetland lace because I am not actually using Shetland wool and that some people would not classify a lot of my "lace knitting" as knitted lace because it should be patterned on both sides.


Well that is interesting. Thank you for researching. I just realized that I have the book about Shetland lace on my wish list to buy! Guess I should get it


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, your words add depth to the pictures. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev.. I think I figured it out so here are a couple of pics from yesterday. The pics may not convey it, but it was quite beautiful and moving. The family did good putting this simple event together at the last moment.


Beautiful and touching memorial for your godson, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks a very moving memorial, Tanya. Prayers for all.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Nowhere on the script did it say it was for a baby and the chemist didn't ask. 😥💞


So sorry this happened. It is all about proper communication, speaking up, and listening.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think it will be beautiful on the wall. Will you mount it on anything for hanging?


I could frame it, but I have a unique - at least compared to most people - perspective on lace. I think it should be used, not babied. So, I will most likely do more yellow doilies - and other colors - and block them well with starch that makes them stiff instead of just drapey and hang them, as is, from small nails or picture hooks on the wall. That way I can make more and hang them at my discretion instead of looking for another table to put them on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Elizabeth, a wall of doilies. I like that.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I really wanted to do an Elizabeth on her.


Oh, dear! I have become my own noun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, dear! I have become my own noun!


Elizabeth--Take it as a complement.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I could frame it, but I have a unique - at least compared to most people - perspective on lace. I think it should be used, not babied. So, I will most likely do more yellow doilies - and other colors - and block them well with starch that makes them stiff instead of just drapey and hang them, as is, from small nails or picture hooks on the wall. That way I can make more and hang them at my discretion instead of looking for another table to put them on.


Nice. Makes me think of the the Shakers who would hang their chairs up on the walls, to be taken down when needed for use. So you will have a wall of doilies. A lot easier to move around and change decor.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So sorry this happened. It is all about proper communication, speaking up, and listening.


When medical people are pressured to take a limit of 7 minutes per patient, there can be no meaningful listening. Doctors are trained to hear key words and that is what they bank on. And given the arrogance of the trade (because that is all that it is), there is the assumption that they will always have their butts covered. For example, flu vaccine is stated on mftr literature not to give for infants but doctors are told to push for drugging babies with it. Reactions to the drug are blatantly denied unless so immediate and strong that denial is not possible.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I will have to let Elizabeth educate us on that one. Apart from the garter stitch & guessing that certain motifs are particular to Shetland, I couldn't find out anything in a half hour search. I did find out that I can't call mine Shetland lace because I am not actually using Shetland wool and that some people would not classify a lot of my "lace knitting" as knitted lace because it should be patterned on both sides.


From Heirloom Lace:"...Shetland lace is hand-knitted lace which uses the traditional open lace patterns and yarn of the Shetland Islands."

True Shetland Lace uses the lace patterns and fine wool of the Shetland sheep from the Shetland Islands. The wool was plucked from the neck area where it is softest and spun into the very finest of yarns - usually what we would consider cobweb weight. This is the yarn used to make the Wedding Ring Shawls - full sized shawls so delicate and light that they could be pulled through a wedding ring. The lace patterns are mathematically simple involving pairs of increases and decreases. The rest of the stitches are knit and purl, though very little purling. Done in garter stitch, there is no need to worry about the fabric 'rolling' like a stockinette stitch based fabric.

I designed the Seabird MKAL scarf - actual name is Kestrel and Gull Scarf - with the traditional lace patterns of the Shetland Islands, but adjusted to use lace weight and fingering weight yarns.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> some people would not classify a lot of my "lace knitting" as knitted lace because it should be patterned on both sides.


Doing an Elizabeth here: I used to tell my Beginning Lace students, "Unless you are a lace historian, you do not need to know the difference between knitted lace and lace knitting. If you want to know the difference, please feel free to seek out these historians, while the rest of us get on with some truly beautiful and awesome knitting."


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev.. I think I figured it out so here are a couple of pics from yesterday. The pics may not convey it, but it was quite beautiful and moving. The family did good putting this simple event together at the last moment.


Oh, that's a lovely tribute to him, Tanya.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am glad that you had a beautiful memorial for your godson Tanya. Celebrating his life is a wonderful way to say goodbye. Although I am surprised you were able to get permission for the balloon release, they are usually banned in most communities.

Thanks for the Morning Dove date reminder. Maybe I should cast on now so that I will have a chance of finishing it by August, lol. I have a dress that I want to make but it is miles of SS, which while not hard, will take (me) forever. I am wondering if I can rent a knitting machine for those parts.

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am glad that you had a beautiful memorial for your godson Tanya. Celebrating his life is a wonderful way to say goodbye. Although I am surprised you were able to get permission for the balloon release, they are usually banned in most communities.
> 
> Thanks for the Morning Dove date reminder. Maybe I should cast on now so that I will have a chance of finishing it by August, lol. I have a dress that I want to make but it is miles of SS, which while not hard, will take (me) forever. I am wondering if I can rent a knitting machine for those parts.
> 
> ...


Not to dismiss your environmental concern with balloons, I seriously doubt anyone gave a second's thought to this issue. Some people in the park asked us about the balloons as we gathered and were actually delighted to hear it was a spiritual ceremony happening. And there were no Park's people in attendance--doubt there ever are in this inner city park, except for scheduled cleaning and maybe mowing.

I think the most moving comment was made by this 3 yr old who Dee lived with this past year. He wanted to speak and with great urgency came forward before this large adult crowd. With head bent forward and lip protruding simply said "I miss my Dee." He brought tears to everyone's eyes and his statement said it all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Elizabeth, a wall of doilies. I like that.


Me too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> When medical people are pressured to take a limit of 7 minutes per patient, there can be no meaningful listening. Doctors are trained to hear key words and that is what they bank on. And given the arrogance of the trade (because that is all that it is), there is the assumption that they will always have their butts covered. For example, flu vaccine is stated on mftr literature not to give for infants but doctors are told to push for drugging babies with it. Reactions to the drug are blatantly denied unless so immediate and strong that denial is not possible.


This is one of the reasons my Dr. (Nurse Practitioner) retired.. that and the insurance nightmare.. they gave her 10 minutes per patient!! that is all the insurance thinks they need!! she took longer with us and ran late every day.. because that is how they booked us.. she was so good to!! it is a huge loss..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I am glad you were able to post pictures.. what a moving tributes to such a well loved person!! 

Well it's Monday morning!! another hard week ahead.. but I do enjoy it.. I had a lovely weekend and that helps rejuvenate and inspire me to do a good job at work.. I hear them talking about me when they think I don't hear.. I seems I'm doing pretty good..LOL The Boss does the training and she is good!!! at a place like this there is going to be new employee's each year and after 20+ years of running the place she has it figured out!! LOL When I go up on the bridge next to take pictures I'll try to remember my camera.. it is so pretty up there.. and the Pilots tell a story of a lady named Alice who takes pictures and sells them in the shop to help support herself and her dog.. she's already had to eat one leg and they need to buy the pictures so the poor dog can keep his other legs... Its all in good fun and everyone knows it just a folklore story! But the come in asking if I was Alice.. I tried to play along and will get better at it as the season progresses.. its those little things that makes it so much fun to go to work.. even though it is hard work and I am bushed when I get home.. If I am going to get anything knitted today I need to get off the computer .. 
I did some more fish and another row of the doily last night.. it is turning out very pretty. I have switched to circulars only because the more lacy part is coming in and I didn't want to drop a YO off the end of my DPN.. 

I have heard the same thing Jane.. I can't quite remember the difference between knitted lace and lace knitting.. but your description sounds right.. the doily has YO's on all rows.. so I guess it is "knitting lace"  

I keep going back and forth on what yarn to use for the morning dove!! I'll do some swatches this morning and see what I think.. that will help.. The Boneyard is still very wet! it will be a few days I am sure before its off the mat's I am also going to do some tassels.. I love the look Linda got!! and this pattern lends itself to that kind of embellishment..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev.. I think I figured it out so here are a couple of pics from yesterday. The pics may not convey it, but it was quite beautiful and moving. The family did good putting this simple event together at the last moment.


Are you in any of these pictures?? such a beautiful group!! he was very well loved..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I just ordered my yarn finally!!! I chose Cascade Alpaca Lace Yarn. In Red Wine Heather (2 skeins) and Peony pink (1 skein) 437 yds in baby alpaca!! I ordered it from Craftsy  http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/cascade-alpaca-lace/2427 I kept this gift card waiting until I found the best yarn for the best price.. I sure hope I enjoy this yarn.. I bought the most I could with my $25.00  Now next payday I'll finish my order with Knit Picks..LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....With head bent forward and lip protruding simply said "I miss my Dee." He brought tears to everyone's eyes and his statement said it all.


The little sweetheart!
I am having trouble seeing at the moment.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful work Belle. Someone will be happy


Beautiful hat and scarf set Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I rarely use a written pattern. Instead, I tend to go to a stitch dictionary, find something I like and work it up. In this case, the Vine pattern can be found in Barbara Walker's Treasury of Knitting Patterns (the first in her series). But I suspect this is a traditional pattern, because I've seen it in several other collections. So here it is:
> 
> Multiple of 9 sts plus 4
> Row 1 & 3 (Wrong side) Purl
> ...


Beautiful scarlet throw, Belle. Thanks for sharing the stitch pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My All About Love shawlette. I used fingering instead of worsted and got a nice top of the shoulder coverage.


It looks gorgeous on you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> What an adventure for Dylan. How fortunate that Michael was in France and able to get on board Hermione too.
> 
> Sue


Same from me Jane. Beautiful photos!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> History in the making! Love it!
> 
> I am so sorry that I have been AWOL so much, but the snowflakes set me back a lot and I have had to play catch up.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Okay. I did get my Foolish Hearts scarf finished and it's being blocked as I'm writing this!  Will post a picture tomorrow when it's off the wires, but in the meantime this is what it looks like. So, I can at least say I finished one UFO and have made good progress on my Spring Fling - ready for the next clue when it's available. I did begin another project (one I'm doing a KAL with a friend on) and made a basic dishcloth (needed a project when we were out on the freeway as I hate the freeway drivers around here and I drive my DH crazy with some of my reactions, so he prefers I knit while he drives to keep my attention on that instead of the crazy drivers) and continue to work on the May RMT dishcloth. I have some other projects I want to begin, but have so far restrained myself. Now that Foolish Hearts is off the needles, I'm going to see which one of those projects I want to begin first.


Looks gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The other day, Sue posted her progress on the SeaBird scarf designed by Elizabeth/dogyarns/Tie grabber. This is mine up to the middle of the central panel.


Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so glad you had such a nice memorial, Tanya. It sounds/looks like it was a special time.

Ros, I am so sorry to hear of your aunt's losses. That must have been so hard for her and everyone else close to her.

Ronie, that alpaca yarn will be soooo nice to work with. I got to touch and squeeze some alpaca and silk that was won-der-ful!!!

Thanks for the pattern, Tricia!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Cat's Paw is finally blocked. If I make another I think I would be tempted to repeat the pattern rows twice between each increase.
> 
> I filed the pattern for the 2nd shawl and not sure where! I thought it was a Craftsy pattern called Lace Chevron. The top is stockinette with yo increases and the bottom is a lacy chevron. I think it was designed so the lace could be changed to another design. Still hunting . .


Beautiful work Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's horrible, Ros.


Thank you Pam, Melanie, Sue, Tanya, Bev, Ronie, Norma, Jane and Elizabeth, it really was horrible.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev.. I think I figured it out so here are a couple of pics from yesterday. The pics may not convey it, but it was quite beautiful and moving. The family did good putting this simple event together at the last moment.


Lovely tribute Tanya. 😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:



> The little sweetheart!
> I am having trouble seeing at the moment.


Me too !!😥💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, I am so sorry to hear of your aunt's losses. That must have been so hard for her and everyone else close to her.


Thank you Toni, I remember how hard it was for her and the struggle to keep on going, but she had two little girls to look after. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros. I am so pleased with it. 

Well, I lied a little. I downloaded a sock pattern last night. But I waited till today to cast on. It will be my car project now.  It definitely feels good to be doing socks again.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am so glad you had such a nice memorial, Tanya. It sounds/looks like it was a special time.
> 
> Ros, I am so sorry to hear of your aunt's losses. That must have been so hard for her and everyone else close to her.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni... I am actually going with my original idea of using up some baby blue crochet thread doubled.. I did the swatch and my stitch count comes out right.. I may have to do a few extra rows since it is suppose to be 6 rows to the inch and I get 7 rows to the inch.. but my 6 stitches to the inch is right on!! and I have always heard that the stitches is more important than rows..  I can't wait to get the yarn though.. I have more than enough for the next project we choose to do.. it will be about 900yds of the red!! yummy  more than enough for a nice size project or even a set!! my card was for 25.00 and the total came to 24.49  can't get much closer than that 

Bev you just chose your prerogative to change your mind.  its not lying  its what we do... right?? LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think the most moving comment was made by this 3 yr old who Dee lived with this past year. He wanted to speak and with great urgency came forward before this large adult crowd. With head bent forward and lip protruding simply said "I miss my Dee." He brought tears to everyone's eyes and his statement said it all.


Tanya, very touching ceremony. Thanks for bringing tears to my eyes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I just ordered my yarn finally!!! I chose Cascade Alpaca Lace Yarn. In Red Wine Heather (2 skeins) and Peony pink (1 skein) 437 yds in baby alpaca!! I ordered it from Craftsy  http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/cascade-alpaca-lace/2427 I kept this gift card waiting until I found the best yarn for the best price.. I sure hope I enjoy this yarn.. I bought the most I could with my $25.00  Now next payday I'll finish my order with Knit Picks..LOL


I have some of that yarn, Ronie. It feels really nice. Haven't made anything with it yet, but I will!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I just ordered my yarn finally!!! I chose Cascade Alpaca Lace Yarn. ...


Looks lovely & gorgeous colours, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, very touching ceremony. Thanks for bringing tears to my eyes.


You weren't alone!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni... I am actually going with my original idea of using up some baby blue crochet thread doubled.. I did the swatch and my stitch count comes out right.. I may have to do a few extra rows since it is suppose to be 6 rows to the inch and I get 7 rows to the inch.. but my 6 stitches to the inch is right on!! and I have always heard that the stitches is more important than rows..  I can't wait to get the yarn though.. I have more than enough for the next project we choose to do.. it will be about 900yds of the red!! yummy  more than enough for a nice size project or even a set!! my card was for 25.00 and the total came to 24.49  can't get much closer than that


It sounds like you are going to have some fun with that! 



> Bev you just chose your prerogative to change your mind.  its not lying  its what we do... right?? LOL


Well, ye-ah!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

brain56 said:


> You weren't alone!


That's a good thing!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pam, your foolish hearts is beautiful. 
Jane, love your seabird. It is a pretty color.
Is the morning dove another shallow shawl. I think Cat's Paw was only 14" at center. I added extra repeats to make it deeper but it was getting longer faster. Over 60 inches and still less than 16"at the center.

Thank you Jane, Caryn, Pam, Elizabeth? (Dogyarns), Sue, Melanie, Bev, Ronie, Tanya, Norma, Swedenme, Chris, Toni, and Ros for your comments on my shawls.

Pretty patterns Sue. I have them in my library.

Tanya, nice ceremony for your godson. I know here balloons are released every year at Relay For Life ceremonies.

I am allergic to penicillin and all variations. I finally had to tell the pharmacy because all names do not indicate penicillin. Had one doctor tell me people were not allergic to the newer variations. I am and the next dose could be fatal. There was an antibiotic I am allergic to, reacted to it in the hospital. The doctor insisted to prescribe it so I went to the pharmacy, told them the problem, insisted they call the hospital. They called the doctor and got the prescription changed. You do what has to be done with those who will not listen. 

Ronie, I had a similar experience with auto, but mine was parts. We pulled the transmission on my car and went to get parts. Dad told me to get them but the parts man ignored me and kept asking Dad questions. Dad finally told him to talk to me. I kept telling the guy the parts picture was wrong. He finally called the shop foreman over. So funny, he had the wrong parts picture up. Needless to say, I didn't have any more trouble with that parts guy!

Any way to get rid of Poison Oak? As I get trees and brush cleared up, this stuff is growing everywhere. Up trees up sides of buildings over concrete pads . . .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

On the subject of women not being taken seriously (yes, been there, done that) I relate a funny story about a girlfriend who is a pilot. She was flying her husband, who has absolutely no interest in flying, to visit family across the state. Partway she landed to fuel up. When the ramp guy came over he kept asking the husband how much fuel, how long a stop, etc. The husband kept pointing to his wife and saying to ask her. The ramp guy shook his head and kept asking the 'man'. No way the attractive blond could be the pilot. LOL We used to have so much fun flying around the state for lunch together. Two chicks in a small plane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... Jane, love your seabird. It is a pretty color...


Thank you, Tricia


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like fun, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Is the morning dove another shallow shawl.


Yes, it is, Tricia.

"The Morning Dove Shawlette is a deep crescent shape that is knit from the bottom up. The border is worked in Russian Flourish Lace, and the body features a subtle Japanese Cable and Lace midsection that is flanked on either side with stockinette stitch. The crescent shape is achieved through the use of short rows. It is worked in fingering weight yarn, although it would also work well in sport or DK weight. ....Lightweight and very wearable, it is sort of a hybrid between a small shawlette and a scarf. After blocking, it measures 13 inches at the center, deepest point, and is five and a half feet end to end."

This might be a little more information than you were looking for, but it is a nice description of the Morning Dove project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> We used to have so much fun flying around the state for lunch together. Two chicks in a small plane


That sounds like a great time!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I can laugh about it now, but at the time, I was raging mad. I spent too many years in medico-legal to put up with nonsense by people who hold my life in their hands who do not listen. I am soooooo glad I am doing things now like knitting beautiful doilies. It makes me happy!
> 
> :-D :-D :-D


From my studies and personal experience, it is clear that many, if not most, doctors don't subscribe to the very treatments they sell to the general public. They know how little of it has any desired effect and how much of it causes major damage. All people should stand up for themselves and never take drugs, all of which are poisons, just because someone says 'trust me.'


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pam, your foolish hearts is beautiful.


Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Are you in any of these pictures?? such a beautiful group!! he was very well loved..


No I am not in these pics. And he was very loved. Dee had a very warm heart and it affected people deeply. His mother was like that and conveyed that to her boys. Despite all the crap they were into in their lives, family was always very important to them and they gave lots of warmth to those around them


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, your yarn looks wonderful!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like fun, Melanie!


I thought the same :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your expected yarn sounds devine. I know you will love working it.

Melanie--Your experience is so typical still even after all the years of feminist struggle and education. For years people would ask if my business was my husbands. Now that I am older, they ask if I am in real estate and cannot hear when I define myself as a Contractor. When people would call for work they would ask for my husband and i used to say, "Can I help you." They would ask again as if I couldn't understand. This back and forth might continue several rounds until I would say, "You are talking to him, can I help you?" Sometimes they would apologize, and be embarrassed. One guy slammed down the phone and called back and got the same treatment. Another story told to me by a woman who owned a sanitation company with her husband. She handled all the ordering and office end of the business. Once a male salesperson called and wanted to talk to the boss. She told him to talk to her and he wouldn't. He kept insisting on talking to the man. She finally gave the phone to her husband, he put the caller on hold and gave the phone back to his wife who then hung up the phone on him. He lost that customer. I see the same behavior regarding racism where people only want to talk to the white person even tho it is the person of color who is the customer, or maybe event he authority. I have seen this even with people with disability as if someone in a wheelchair or with a cane is defective mentally or emotionally.

It is definitely more fun to share these insults and ignorant behaviors with another woman.

I used to belong to a Tradewomen's organization in the NE. We would get together every few months in different states for a 2-3 days and conference and celebrate ourselves. There was a woman who was an auto mechanic but also a comedienne. She would be our Saturday nite entertainment and we laughed our heads off with her trade jokes of her experiences working with men. She really taught me the value of finding humor in these nasty and insulting experiences.

Thank you everyone for your kind words about my godson's farewell ceremony. I had to share that little 3 yr olds story with you as it was so important to everyone there. It was clear that it was as important to him, too. We do need to remember that even very young children need a way to express their sense of loss and pain and receive acknowledgement for what they are going thru.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....that little 3 yr olds story.....even very young children need a way to express their sense of loss and pain and receive acknowledgement for what they are going thru.


This is so true.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--this is especially for you with all that rug yarn and all other crocheters. The pattern is accessed with a link in the article but I sent the blog article because I found it just fun to read.

http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/jolly-bag-in-scheepjeswol-stonewashed-xl/?utm_source=Look+At+What+I+Made+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2649e84efe-Weekly_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ad5cdf5a7b-2649e84efe-111369621


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Yes, it is, Tricia.
> 
> "The Morning Dove Shawlette is a deep crescent shape that is knit from the bottom up. The border is worked in Russian Flourish Lace, and the body features a subtle Japanese Cable and Lace midsection that is flanked on either side with stockinette stitch. The crescent shape is achieved through the use of short rows. It is worked in fingering weight yarn, although it would also work well in sport or DK weight. ....Lightweight and very wearable, it is sort of a hybrid between a small shawlette and a scarf. After blocking, it measures 13 inches at the center, deepest point, and is five and a half feet end to end."
> 
> This might be a little more information than you were looking for, but it is a nice description of the Morning Dove project.


Thank you Toni. It is just what I was looking for. Think I will pass for now in favor of ufos and Christmas gifts. That with mowing, garden and other chores and obligations is enough.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--I sympathize with your poison oak. Our PI is like that, too. Some of the vines on the trees are 3" thick with hairy tentacles that dig into the bark and hold on for dear life. The branches wend thru the branches and can hang low so you don't see them when walking into them. Sending underground runners all over the place it crops up everywhere. I already had a 2 week bout with it from digging in the garden where there must have been some roots that I was pulling up. No top growth to even know that is what was being handled. I did try homeopathic remedies a couple years back but got nowhere's with it. The plants are intransigent and need a non-allergic person to dig and pull the stuff up. If I find anything that works safely will let you know.

Years ago I used to dump used paint strippers, turp and other toxic crap onto the plants around my mail box. It killed the stuff for about 12-15 yrs but it is now coming back again.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> On the subject of women not being taken seriously (yes, been there, done that) I relate a funny story about a girlfriend who is a pilot. She was flying her husband, who has absolutely no interest in flying, to visit family across the state. Partway she landed to fuel up. When the ramp guy came over he kept asking the husband how much fuel, how long a stop, etc. The husband kept pointing to his wife and saying to ask her. The ramp guy shook his head and kept asking the 'man'. No way the attractive blond could be the pilot. LOL We used to have so much fun flying around the state for lunch together. Two chicks in a small plane


2 chicks in a plane, sounds like it could be the name of a movie. I'm sure that everyone of us could write a screenplay based on things in our lives that could at least make it as a TV special for Lifetime or Hallmark.

Tricia, when I moved into my house I pulled out at least 6 large contractor garbage bags of poison ivy vines in the first year or 2. I sprayed some of it because there was so much in one area. Then the big vines that go up the trees I had cut a couple inches out of wih pruning shears and sprayed the cut edge. They still come back, every year I am pulling out vines in one spot or another.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--this is especially for you with all that rug yarn and all other crocheters. The pattern is accessed with a link in the article but I sent the blog article because I found it just fun to read.
> 
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet/jolly-bag-in-scheepjeswol-stonewashed-xl/?utm_source=Look+At+What+I+Made+Newsletter&utm_campaign=2649e84efe-Weekly_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ad5cdf5a7b-2649e84efe-111369621


I love that bag! Thanks. I will bookmark for future reference.

A week or 2 ago I signed up for New Stitch a Day newsletter as I had looked up a technique and watched their video. They are changing the website and they are opening a yarn store in California named the Argyle Sheep, and they are giving away 52 skeins of yarn - a years worth.  This should be a link to get to the giveaway. 
http://win.argylesheep.com/c/ysgflg3i


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Any way to get rid of Poison Oak? As I get trees and brush cleared up, this stuff is growing everywhere. Up trees up sides of buildings over concrete pads . . .


The only way I have found to get rid of it is by pulling it up manually. I am sure there are chemicals that will work, but I don't like using chemicals. I do full body clothing - jeans, long sleeved shirt, double gloves with a layer of plastic gloves in between. As long as I strip carefully and put everything directly into the washer when I am done, I have not had problems. But, then, I am invincible, so.... :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> But, then, I am invincible, so.... :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

And you are also a noun. This kind of stuff adds up, you know.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And you are also a noun. This kind of stuff adds up, you know.


LOL


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And you are also a noun. This kind of stuff adds up, you know.


I am counting on it! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And you are also a noun. This kind of stuff adds up, you know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My son would tell everyone that he never gets Poison Oak.. until it ended him up at the ER!! I don't remember what they did for him.. but he was covered from head to toe and swollen up so bad.. it took a very long time for him to get over it too.. 

Thanks to all who commented on my yarn. It very reasonably priced right now.. only $6.50 for over 400 yds  they say fingering.. but I am thinking a light fingering.. 

I casted on the Morning Dove for about 30 minutes today and have about 50 more stitches to go.. I just ran out of time.. then I am setting it aside until we all start.. I just wanted to see how this crochet thread will work.. I like it alot! 

I get that same newsletter Chris! Have you signed up for it?? I keep thinking I should.. Maybe I'll follow your link and do that  who wouldn't love 52 skeins of that beautiful yarn 

EDIT: Ok I just signed up for the drawing .. fingers crossed that someone we know wins it


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> A week or 2 ago I signed up for New Stitch a Day newsletter as I had looked up a technique and watched their video. They are changing the website and they are opening a yarn store in California named the Argyle Sheep, and they are giving away 52 skeins of yarn - a years worth.  This should be a link to get to the giveaway.
> http://win.argylesheep.com/c/ysgflg3i


I signed up! Thanks, Chris!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I signed up! Thanks, Chris!!!


Sadly it is restricted to Americans only. Not obvious at first.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The only way I have found to get rid of it is by pulling it up manually. I am sure there are chemicals that will work, but I don't like using chemicals. I do full body clothing - jeans, long sleeved shirt, double gloves with a layer of plastic gloves in between. As long as I strip carefully and put everything directly into the washer when I am done, I have not had problems. But, then, I am invincible, so.... :lol:


The final tag line on the credit card ad 'priceless'. I hope the friends across the pond are familiar with the ad😁


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> May 31 - June 14, we will be doing the Morning Dove KAL for those who are interested. It asks for size 2 US 29" circular needles and 420 yards fingering weight yarn. (I didn't even think to purchase that size yesterday when I could have. Duh!!! I have already cast on just to get a little familiar with the pattern by the time we are doing it together. - I CO using size 3 because that is what I have.) It is so pretty. AND I will be sharing photos and experiences from the fiber fest.


I'll have laceweight #10 or #20 thread available...and 3 1.75mm circulars (picture pending for the Magic Loop method of two-sided Workshop scarf).



tamarque said:


> I would cook you up a storm. I assume you are saying to use FoxReader instead of Adobe? I never knew about this other reader. Will try to find out more about it.


It is called FoxIt

And, unfortunately, it is a MS Windows/Linux compatible program. I cannot see an entry for Mac unlike the Open Office suite. If you have arrowroot...and raw milk/butter we'll have some nice dessert too. I almost have the pudding recipe memorized. Any possible Tapioca?

The main stuff to kill poison ivy/sumac/oak is Ortho. Mom is NOT subject to reactions to the poison-plants...pity I cannot accompany her to steady her though she does have a cane. <G> We could have her do a travel around for anti-poison plant treatments.
You'll have to eradicate milk-weed from the immediate area...but I don't think TOO many places have ferns (her only plant weaknesses).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, sounds like you got a good buy on some pretty yarn! 

Chris I had gotten that too, but now I entered. Thanks for the link again, did you get extra entries by sharing?

Elizabeth, thanks for the explanation about Shetland lace. Now I remember about the wedding ring shawls. They are pretty incredible!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, thanks for the explanation about Shetland lace. Now I remember about the wedding ring shawls. They are pretty incredible!


I am always awed by them. It is so amazing what beauty can come from the humble knit stitch.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Has the Morning Dove KAL thread been started? If so, can someone direct me to it, please? I cannot participate in the knitting of this lovely shawlette, but would like to watch the progress as it happens.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, just stay right here for the Morning Dove KAL.  We will be starting the KAL May 31st to June 14th. I will probably not participate either for the same reason you have. But I love to follow along.  Those following along continue to chat and share their projects also. None of us has the time to have a separate thread for our KALs.  We'd never get any knitting done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Has the Morning Dove KAL thread been started? If so, can someone direct me to it, please? I cannot participate in the knitting of this lovely shawlette, but would like to watch the progress as it happens.


Me, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, just stay right here for the Morning Dove KAL.  We will be starting the KAL May 31st to June 14th. I will probably not participate either for the same reason you have. But I love to follow along.  Those following along continue to chat and share their projects also. None of us has the time to have a separate thread for our KALs.  We'd never get any knitting done.


This is so easy! Easy is better!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> It is called FoxIt
> 
> And, unfortunately, it is a MS Windows/Linux compatible program. I cannot see an entry for Mac unlike the Open Office suite. If you have arrowroot...and raw milk/butter we'll have some nice dessert too. I almost have the pudding recipe memorized. Any possible Tapioca?
> 
> ...


I have stayed away from Ortho and other toxic chemicals, other than depositing the construction cleaning wastes on the PI. But may have to resort to them this year as it has spread massively in the last 2 yrs and is growing along the front of the house in the roses and other plantings. I may have to lose all of them trying to dig up this scourge; that is having someone else do it.

There is massive amounts of jewel weed growing in the garden. It helps many treat their PI rashes, but it is too mild a plant for my sensitivities altho it has a very pretty and delicate flower that blooms when the plant reaches a few feet in height.

I will look up FoxIt for the PCs and you may have all the organically made tapioca you like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I love that bag! Thanks. I will bookmark for future reference.
> 
> A week or 2 ago I signed up for New Stitch a Day newsletter as I had looked up a technique and watched their video. They are changing the website and they are opening a yarn store in California named the Argyle Sheep, and they are giving away 52 skeins of yarn - a years worth.  This should be a link to get to the giveaway.
> http://win.argylesheep.com/c/ysgflg3i


I used to watch their videos when NSAD was new and had broadcast their site here on KP. I no longer watch them but their library is always available. Thanx for sending this contest op as I ignore their daily posts and missed it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> 2 chicks in a plane, sounds like it could be the name of a movie. I'm sure that everyone of us could write a screenplay based on things in our lives that could at least make it as a TV special for Lifetime or Hallmark.
> 
> Tricia, when I moved into my house I pulled out at least 6 large contractor garbage bags of poison ivy vines in the first year or 2. I sprayed some of it because there was so much in one area. Then the big vines that go up the trees I had cut a couple inches out of wih pruning shears and sprayed the cut edge. They still come back, every year I am pulling out vines in one spot or another.


I keep looking for what environmental value this poison plant has. It actually can be a very beautiful green but so harmful to humans. Since everything in nature serves some useful purpose, this one's purpose or function eludes me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> This is so easy! Easy is better!


Yes, we all like "easy". The pattern was free when it was first posted on Ravelry. There were quite a few of us that really liked it and commented on it at that time, so here we are with a KAL coming up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I keep looking for what environmental value this poison plant has. It actually can be a very beautiful green but so harmful to humans. Since everything in nature serves some useful purpose, this one's purpose or function eludes me.


When you figure it out, I would love to know. I avoid that plant like the plague. My brother ended up in the hospital with such a bad case of it one time. My reactions to it haven't been that bad, but they sure have not been good either. :?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been getting the New Stitch A Day emails for several years. He has some good videos. For those of you who want to enter the contest but don't want to sign up for NSAD:

http://win.argylesheep.com/c/87ocxwz4

I am assuming that the contest sponsor, Argyle Sheep, will send you emails as they ask for your name and email address.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I keep looking for what environmental value this poison plant has. It actually can be a very beautiful green but so harmful to humans. Since everything in nature serves some useful purpose, this one's purpose or function eludes me.


Evidently the berries provide food for wildlife and possibly birds: http://www.outdoorplaces.com/Features/Hiking/poisonivy/
http://www.sycamoreisland.org/articles/sa200009.htm
http://www.quora.com/What-purpose-does-poison-ivy-serve-in-nature

NOT that I'd be using it for the following link's uses: http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/i/ivypoi17.html

I'd have to say that those who have reacted negatively to the stuff in the past are to be excluded from the possible "alternate" treatment(s).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> When you figure it out, I would love to know. I avoid that plant like the plague. My brother ended up in the hospital with such a bad case of it one time. My reactions to it haven't been that bad, but they sure have not been good either. :?


I won't gross you out with my worse cases, but 2 winters ago I developed an eye itch and, of course, rubbed. It kept getting worse. I was getting some PT at the time and they refused to see me because they thought it was conjunctivitis. I treated it accordingly with all the herbs and homeopathic with no result. Used the laser with some success and kept feeling that it was not this disease state. I had even mentioned to my daughter that it felt more like PI but because it was winter I discounted myself. Now that was a dumb thing to do because that is exactly what I had: PI in the eyes. It had infected me when I opened up the wood stove and got a puff of PI infected smoke blown in my face. I was so miserable for about 5-6 wks with this stuff --no knitting, no reading, no tv watching, not much to do except lie on the couch and sleep. When it was all over my Dd reminded me of my self-diagnosis and realized that I had gotten it right and should have taken my PI remedy. What was most interesting, tho, was that by not doing all the close up work that was typical for me, my vision cleared up. My far vision became sharp and perfect and even my near vision improved significantly. As soon as I began to use my eyes for close up work again, the vision reversed. So there is the lesson to learn about how all this close up work is abusive to our health. But I have never been able to make friends with PI, no matter how I try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Evidently the berries provide food for wildlife and possibly birds: http://www.outdoorplaces.com/Features/Hiking/poisonivy/
> http://www.sycamoreisland.org/articles/sa200009.htm
> http://www.quora.com/What-purpose-does-poison-ivy-serve-in-nature
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to look up this information. I realize that much of it was familiar to me, just not focused. Remember the children's rhyme about 'Mares eat oats and does eat oats and little lambs eat ivy....'

Also, I recall that goats eat PI and some people drink the raw goats milk to build immunity because of that. Have not tried that as it would be too mild a dose for my constitution.

Native Americans would eat the tips of the new PI shoots early in the season to build immunity. They applied the homeopathic principle of 'Like Cures Like' also called the Law of Similars. And it did/does work.

What you say, however, about alternatives, is not true. The only thing that works for my cases is Homeopathy. It took a few years to figure out my remedy but since then I have had summers that were not destroyed by this scourge. Further, it works for some to apply the Native American protocol with homeopathics if started early in the year, say in February-March where you would take a low potency of the remedy to build immunity. I think it would work given my experience of working with the remedies. I find that my first case of PI will sensitize my system so the second case will be much worse--ususally the major one of the season. The remedy I use will work on cutting the histamine reaction and also build immunity so any other outbreaks will be very minimal and heal within 3 days, still using the remedy during those outbreaks. I have had my first big case of PI already which ended without spreading too much and after the first major outbreak, all succeeding ones of this first case healed within 3 days, getting smaller and less itchy.

The use of plantain leaves which Jane introduced to us last year, was very soothing to the skin when applied as a tea or poultice, both of which I tried. And plantain is in its growing season again. I plan on freezing some of the leaves and maybe even trying to freeze some of tea from this green.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have been getting the New Stitch A Day emails for several years. He has some good videos. For those of you who want to enter the contest but don't want to sign up for NSAD:
> 
> http://win.argylesheep.com/c/87ocxwz4
> 
> I am assuming that the contest sponsor, Argyle Sheep, will send you emails as they ask for your name and email address.


Yes. This man and his wife are very entrepreneurial and are looking to build their advertising list and do crowd funding. So be aware that you may be getting requests for donations.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so glad that we don't have that in the West!!! We have poison oak and it is not contagious unless you touch the actual plant itself.. some say you can get it off your clothing if your in it and don't wash your clothes right away.. it is also not spread from person to person and you can't spread it on yourself from spot to spot.. it all comes from those 3 little leaves that wreck havoc in our lives.. 
My husband and allergic to Hemlock and when we were burning it he had a terrible reaction to it.. so he wore all the head gear, face masks, hats, nets over his face, and then just lit the match and stayed out of the smoke.. It had to be burned every year.. he could pull it out and pile it up in the field to be burned but the smoke got to him.. and it grows over 7ft tall in a season so its a fast growing weed... 

I had only a few more stitches to cast on so I'll be ready for the KAL and my cat was all over me.. (speaking of allergies ) and the phone rang!! I thought I would never get it done!!! but it is and its waiting for the 31st  

I am doing the finishing touches to my Boneyard today.. so I'll have pictures soon..  I slept better last night and woke up at a decent hour this morning.. so I have time to do what I need to do..YAY!! I hate waking up late.. it seems like I play catch up all day long..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes. This man and his wife are very entrepreneurial and are looking to build their advertising list and do crowd funding. So be aware that you may be getting requests for donations.


They have a free service and then a premium service that you can pay for. they also have classes you can buy like Craftsy does.. they are also back with Lion Brand yarn and you can buy yarn from them.. I think this is their way of keeping their program going... I have been with them since they started and have not been asked for any dontations yet!!  hopefully it doesn't get to that.. I think they are doing a great service to those of us who are still learning  and for those of us who don't use all the stitches all the time and need a refresher


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> They have a free service and then a premium service that you can pay for. they also have classes you can buy like Craftsy does.. they are also back with Lion Brand yarn and you can buy yarn from them.. I think this is their way of keeping their program going... I have been with them since they started and have not been asked for any dontations yet!!  hopefully it doesn't get to that.. I think they are doing a great service to those of us who are still learning  and for those of us who don't use all the stitches all the time and need a refresher


If you read the bottom of the one of the contest pages it clearly states they are promoting crowd funding for their new operation in California. That means fund raising from the general public.

I am very familiar with NSAD. Actually I think it was me that introduced them to KP. Did that one day and by the next day NSAD reported 400 new sign ups for their site and he wondered how that happened. I posted him and he then signed up to KP to check us out. I did take a couple of his online classes and paid for a premium service one year but disliked both. His short stitch videos were much better than his classes which seemed to short the information and then wanted you to pay for them.

I have no problem with his being entrepreneurial--he is a good capitalist--but just wanted people here to know what he was about with this contest. If one of us wins, great.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I did find a another picture taken earlier of DGD's Victorian Scarf so I decided to post it to the picture section. In case anyone would like to see it draped to full length, this is the link - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338467-1.html

KX, I don't know about trying any homeopathic remedy of pi as both my sister and I had quite serious reaction to either that or poison oak when we were about 10 and 7 years old:-(. Not fun. Although family friends felt so sorry for us that they let us dress up with their "poodle skirts". Back in the day, those poodle skirts were much sought after (we did not own such lovely skirts ourselves) DS and I thought we were quite something parading around in them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am so glad that we don't have that in the West!!! We have poison oak and it is not contagious unless you touch the actual plant itself.. some say you can get it off your clothing if your in it and don't wash your clothes right away.. it is also not spread from person to person and you can't spread it on yourself from spot to spot.. it all comes from those 3 little leaves that wreck havoc in our lives..
> My husband and allergic to Hemlock and when we were burning it he had a terrible reaction to it.. so he wore all the head gear, face masks, hats, nets over his face, and then just lit the match and stayed out of the smoke.. It had to be burned every year.. he could pull it out and pile it up in the field to be burned but the smoke got to him.. and it grows over 7ft tall in a season so its a fast growing weed...
> 
> I had only a few more stitches to cast on so I'll be ready for the KAL and my cat was all over me.. (speaking of allergies ) and the phone rang!! I thought I would never get it done!!! but it is and its waiting for the 31st
> ...


Ronie--it is the same oil in PO as in PI. They are both equally toxic and if you read the links KX sent, they describe this clearly. For some reason the West gets PO and the East, PI. Poison Sumac? maybe equally spread. People have different sensitivities which can be from zero--death defying to both of these species.

I found it interesting that the toxic oil is used on leather for protection. Have to wonder how that oil is handled to protect the producers as well as the users. So KX did helping understanding the value of these plants in nature even tho we may not appreciate them.

Good for you that your Boneyard is done. Hope your day goes the way you planned.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you read the bottom of the one of the contest pages it clearly states they are promoting crowd funding for their new operation in California. That means fund raising from the general public.
> 
> I am very familiar with NSAD. Actually I think it was me that introduced them to KP. Did that one day and by the next day NSAD reported 400 new sign ups for their site and he wondered how that happened. I posted him and he then signed up to KP to check us out. I did take a couple of his online classes and paid for a premium service one year but disliked both. His short stitch videos were much better than his classes which seemed to short the information and then wanted you to pay for them.
> 
> I have no problem with his being entrepreneurial--he is a good capitalist--but just wanted people here to know what he was about with this contest. If one of us wins, great.


Oh that is pretty cool!! I signed up when Laci came on KP and she mentioned the site  I am glad that they are able to make a living doing this.. it is a valuable resource for knitters and crocheters


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I did find a another picture taken earlier of DGD's Victorian Scarf ...


It is a lovely piece of work, Jan.
I got that book a couple of years ago for Christmas but I haven't knit anything from it yet.
I think AlderRose's Hayfields was based on a shawl from it & I did knit that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Has the Morning Dove KAL thread been started? If so, can someone direct me to it, please? ...


Our Lace Parties generally last for two weeks at which point someone else takes over as host/ess. Sometimes a number of us knit a common project as in the case of Morning Dove but it isn't a requirement to join along. A new party will be announced in the
KAL/Swaps section but the URL is always posted here (except for when a certain person _ * thought*_ that she had posted it) so you don't have to go looking for it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Chris I had gotten that too, but now I entered. Thanks for the link again, did you get extra entries by sharing?


yes I did, they sent me an email with a link to a page that should show how many points.....but I have deleted that email.

Regarding PI, it seems I may have shared this before, but just wanted to state that the only thing that seems to help me when I get it, and I don't get it bad, is to take an antihistamine. I will take one pill of generic Loratidine (?) maybe another pill a day or 2 later but no more than that. My liver is not in the best of health and antihistamine is not good for it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


Oh Norma, that is a shame. I hope that your complaint will spark in someones ears.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I did find a another picture taken earlier of DGD's Victorian Scarf so I decided to post it to the picture section. In case anyone would like to see it draped to full length, this is the link - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-338467-1.html
> 
> KX, I don't know about trying any homeopathic remedy of pi as both my sister and I had quite serious reaction to either that or poison oak when we were about 10 and 7 years old:-(. Not fun. Although family friends felt so sorry for us that they let us dress up with their "poodle skirts". Back in the day, those poodle skirts were much sought after (we did not own such lovely skirts ourselves) DS and I thought we were quite something parading around in them.


Jan--It is me that promotes homeopathy here. Having studied it for over 20 yrs, I consider myself significantly knowledgeable and experienced with it. It is the ONLY thing that often works with many conditions that allopathy cannot handle. And it does work with poison ivy very effectively. Not only for myself for over 10 yrs now, but for several others that I have treated acutely. I will say that homeopathy shines in extreme cases in which allopathy actually causes harm or is very ineffective in handling. It is those cases that resulted in many doctors switching to homeopathy for treating patients and many patients coming to homeopathy to save the health of their children and other family members. Not understanding how this protocol works does not mean it does not work. For that matter, most people have no clue as to how allopathy works either, and that includes doctors who prescribe it. Ask doctors what is causing a disease and you get a lot of side stepping and dismissal or technical sounding statements. However, they cannot answer simple questions regarding why people get an illness and it is not part of their training to understand disease and health--only controlling symptoms which is not the same thing. And germs are not the cause of disease as we are taught, but the opportunistic presence of them in a state of ill health. Quite a different understanding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> yes I did, they sent me an email with a link to a page that should show how many points.....but I have deleted that email.
> 
> Regarding PI, it seems I may have shared this before, but just wanted to state that the only thing that seems to help me when I get it, and I don't get it bad, is to take an antihistamine. I will take one pill of generic Loratidine (?) maybe another pill a day or 2 later but no more than that. My liver is not in the best of health and antihistamine is not good for it.


That is why you might want to look at holistic protocols. I keep telling people that homeopathy works but it seems it is not being understood. And it won't damage your liver.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Chris. I hope so too.!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am doing the finishing touches to my Boneyard today.. so I'll have pictures soon..  I slept better last night and woke up at a decent hour this morning.. so I have time to do what I need to do..YAY!! I hate waking up late.. it seems like I play catch up all day long..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


Oh, no, Norma. I love bluebells and wild flowers. They can make the road edges so much nicer. I hope they will respond as you want them to.

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your Boneyard.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not as certain about my reaction to most live Eucalyptus (the ones that the Koalas prefer). Dried doesn't affect me.

It is quite proven that I can be within 5-20 feet of the nasty poison plant and I'll start reacting within hours. If possible I can see the leaves on a calm day and get out of the danger zone.

Anti-hystamine is necessary for the live Eucalyptus...I might want a salve of that plaintain if I volunteer for outside yard care for a church member's yard. I'm just glad I don't have a soft palate any more...don't need massive swelling of the throat! Avoidance of the Vick's vapor rub, most lip balm, some cough drops, and an additive to a room vaporizer is MUCH easier to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And you are also a noun. This kind of stuff adds up, you know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jan--It is me that promotes homeopathy here. Having studied it for over 20 yrs, I consider myself significantly knowledgeable and experienced with it. It is the ONLY thing that often works with many conditions that allopathy cannot handle. And it does work with poison ivy very effectively. Not only for myself for over 10 yrs now, but for several others that I have treated acutely. I will say that homeopathy shines in extreme cases in which allopathy actually causes harm or is very ineffective in handling. It is those cases that resulted in many doctors switching to homeopathy for treating patients and many patients coming to homeopathy to save the health of their children and other family members. Not understanding how this protocol works does not mean it does not work. For that matter, most people have no clue as to how allopathy works either, and that includes doctors who prescribe it. Ask doctors what is causing a disease and you get a lot of side stepping and dismissal or technical sounding statements. However, they cannot answer simple questions regarding why people get an illness and it is not part of their training to understand disease and health--only controlling symptoms which is not the same thing. And germs are not the cause of disease as we are taught, but the opportunistic presence of them in a state of ill health. Quite a different understanding.


yes, indeed you are the LP go to homeopathy person. If possible it is a preferred method for optimum health. I was just responding to KX's data sheet of positive uses for PI, which I for one cannot see trying out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


What a shame. They only have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Caught up at last - missed 2 days due to last minute visitors and a days walking in the Peak District. Just going to make a few brief comments but your discussions have been fascinating to read, especially about the Hermione and poison ivy.

Bev, your AllAbout Love is very pretty. Elizabeth, I loved your doily and Pam tour Foolish Hearts is lovely. Jane, I like the way your Seabird is shaping up and I very much liked your Cat's Paw, Tricia.

Tanya, I'm so glad your farewell gathering went so well. I loved the idea of releasing balloons - a similar idea to floating flowers down a river I should think. Hope you are now re-establishing your equilibrium.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... Jane, I like the way your Seabird is shaping up ...


Thank you, Linda


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> What a shame. They only have to wait a few weeks.


I hope they hear you and understand, Norma. A few weeks to seed is a very short time in the long haul of things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Linda. It was a quick knit. I started it on our runaway and finished it a couple of days after we got back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


So short sighted- and of course it would be males I suspect cutting it all down- at least in my experience, it is more of a male thing to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> yes, indeed you are the LP go to homeopathy person. If possible it is a preferred method for optimum health. I was just responding to KX's data sheet of positive uses for PI, which I for one cannot see trying out.


I guess I misunderstood, sorry. Am with you all the way, tho, on not using PI in the raw for anything. However, as a homeopathic remedy it is very powerful for many types of conditions. Going by the Latin name, Rhus tox is called the rusty hinge remedy as it helps people get moving in the morning as in arthritis that makes you stiff on getting up but better once you get moving. It is also a great remedy, if the picture matches, for all kinds of blistery conditions like measles. Very effective here. Actually my remedy picture with PI is that of Rhus tox however, it is not potent enough for me. My remedy is Rhus V which is poison sumac. And I need it in high potencies. But have used Sulphur for PI with others as a great remedy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pattern_detail.php?patternID=308#

Just in from Classic Elite, a number of very interesting shawls/scarves. Not free, but worth looking at


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I see we are all here still.. are we running this a extra week??? I try to read all the posts but I am sure I miss some.. I have tassels to make and then off to work.. I'll catch up later


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well I see we are all here still.. are we running this a extra week??? ...


If we do, then I should actually be able to make at least one UFO an FO - two - maybe even 3. I could get really ambitious & say 4.
I only have to BO my socks, then Foolish Hearts only has 20 rows left to go & Montego is on the last lace round but I am adding a pile of beads so it will take a while. I am doing a test knit which is my first priority, though, plus Affinity which I want to give to a friend here before I leave.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, for those who use Coconut Oil, Nutiva has a great deal today only. 1 Gallon Organic coconut oil for $56.00, free shipping.

http://store.nutiva.com/crazy-deals/?utm_source=Nutiva+Superfoods+Newsletter&utm_campaign=89b449fca7-May19_NT_CMB287&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8d2aadde72-89b449fca7-100632842&mc_cid=89b449fca7&mc_eid=87e5b2df19

The last time they offered this kind of sale price was almost 18 mod ago. A gallon lasts me at least a year so it is a great buy. It sells out very quickly so you may want to call them as their online order page gets jambed up


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I feel like lying down in the road..


That would be known as 'doing an Elizabeth' and I say GO FOR IT!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> That would be known as 'doing an Elizabeth' and I say GO FOR IT!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank for your support. It was males of course!! I just hope the Environmental Manager takes note.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> That would be known as 'doing an Elizabeth' and I say GO FOR IT!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I will be very tempted in the morning. With you as my patron saint :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern will be free for the next 48 hours (until 11:59pm PST on May 19th, 2015) using the coupon code: SerialKnittersLYS2015
Little Coquette by Annelie Wallbom 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-coquette


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some things to keep you occupied...

Outline by Beata Jezek 
She says that it is good for using up leftovers
http://shop.hedgehogfibres.com/product/outline

other free patterns from Hedgehog Fibres - weve already seen a couple of them
http://shop.hedgehogfibres.com/category/patterns

On the road by Elin Wattman 
I thought this would be cute for a valance in a little boys room. Click on the images to make them large - then you can copy them.
http://handgjort.blogspot.se/2015/05/husvagnsgardin.html

Reticulatus Infinity Scarf
by Sunflower Knits 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reticulatus-infinity-scarf

Nuclei
by Sunflower Knits 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nuclei

Dorothea
by Amy Christoffers 
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/dorothea

Over & Over Infinity Loop
http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/collections/free-patterns/products/over-over-infinity-loop-tough-love-version#.VVuNIxdm7Xh

Paoli
by Laura Singewald 
http://www.loopknits.com/2014/10/24/paoli-wrap/


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I will be very tempted in the morning. With you as my patron saint :thumbup:


A noun, invincible, _and_ a patron saint. It just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Norma, that is a shame. I hope that your complaint will spark in someones ears.


I agree and you're right to be angry.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Pam your Foolish Hearts is lovely.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> A noun, invincible, _and_ a patron saint. It just doesn't get any better than this!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> If we do, then I should actually be able to make at least one UFO an FO - two - maybe even 3. I could get really ambitious & say 4.
> I only have to BO my socks, then Foolish Hearts only has 20 rows left to go & Montego is on the last lace round but I am adding a pile of beads so it will take a while. I am doing a test knit which is my first priority, though, plus Affinity which I want to give to a friend here before I leave.


You can do this! :thumbup:

Thank you for some fun patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> A noun, invincible, _and_ a patron saint. It just doesn't get any better than this!


Now you have a new by-line for your website, resume and anything else that comes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Now you have a new by-line for your website, resume and anything else that comes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I do hope the council pays attention. I like to see wild flowers growing along the roadside.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am so very angry! The council is cutting the edges that are full of wildflowers especially bluebells. I did post some pictures last year. I can't post again as I am still without my computer.
> I have put a complaint into the county council. There are many protected plant species in there and they have not seeded yet. Grrr. I feel like lying down in the road.. after all my Grandmother was a suffragette!
> I don't, get cross much but this does get me going!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That would be known as 'doing an Elizabeth' and I say GO FOR IT!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


this is so nice. being at one of my stuck points not having the right needles to progress on my sweater (4-5 days now) it seems a new project should be started. this one is speaking to me. really enjoy your sharing the progress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue. I just have 1 more row of clue 6 of my Spring Fling. Will finish that up shortly and post a photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pattern_detail.php?patternID=308#
> 
> Just in from Classic Elite, a number of very interesting shawls/scarves. Not free, but worth looking at


Some very interesting projects there. Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. ...


Your Spring Fling is looking marvelous, Sue.
I am thinking that when I clear the decks a bit, I might do a medium, as well.
Susanna amazes me with the flexibility of her patterns.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


Oh how beautiful! You do such lovely work too!!! Lovely soft color and the beads just really set it off.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


Oh! So lovely. :-D


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for keeping us apprised of the progress on your Spring Fling. I love the construction of that shawl and your stitching is outstanding as always.  lovely, lovely

Jane, I have downloaded and printed that baby blanket off the Hedgehog site. I also resisted vigorously downloading a gorgeous shawl. Don't remember the name of it,and am refusing to go look, because I may cave.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue! I really like how it is turning out. Her bead placement is very interesting, too. Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.

Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Both of them are wonderful, Pam!!! Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Both of them are wonderful, Pam!!! Congratulations. :thumbup:


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf...Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6....


Both look great, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. ...


Gorgeous, Toni
It didn't look nearly as big in the pre-block photo.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Toni
> It didn't look nearly as big in the pre-block photo.


Thank you, Jane. My daughter is 5' 6" tall, so, theoretically, her reach would be the same. I am guessing it is about 6' wide from tip to tip.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


This is gorgeous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Pam, both of these are stunning!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Oh, WOW!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Love it Toni. Great wrap around length. Beautiful work. I used about the same amount of yarn I think, fingering wt but don't think mine is as large. Of course mine is not blocked yet. I believe you are right that the stretch you did in blocking ate up the leeway for the points. But it still looks very good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


It's beautiful, Toni!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Both look great, Pam


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


Glad you got clue 6 done Sue. It is so much fun seeing the progress. I can really see the beads this time. It sure is pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Pam, both of these are stunning!


Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Looking go beautiful Pam! The Foolish Hearts is such a pretty scarf! Well done.
Your spring fling is also coming along wonderfully. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Wow is right! The two colors on this came out so perfectly! What a wonderful wrap!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Looking go beautiful Pam! The Foolish Hearts is such a pretty scarf! Well done.
> Your spring fling is also coming along wonderfully. :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, both are beautiful. I am going to,have to knit a Foolish Hearts scarf. As for the Spring Fling, it is such a nice pattern to knit up.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Toni. Those colours look so good together.

Sue


TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I have really been enjoying knitting it. I can hardly wait for the next clue to come out next week.

Sue


tamarque said:


> this is so nice. being at one of my stuck points not having the right needles to progress on my sweater (4-5 days now) it seems a new project should be started. this one is speaking to me. really enjoy your sharing the progress.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, both are beautiful. I am going to,have to knit a Foolish Hearts scarf. As for the Spring Fling, it is such a nice pattern to knit up.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I have really been enjoying knitting it. I can hardly wait for the next clue to come out next week.
> 
> Sue


It definitely leaves you wanting more!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. This is one I have really enjoyed knitting. It is such a pretty design.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Your Spring Fling is looking marvelous, Sue.
> I am thinking that when I clear the decks a bit, I might do a medium, as well.
> Susanna amazes me with the flexibility of her patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it is such a beautiful design, and a lot of fun to knit.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Oh how beautiful! You do such lovely work too!!! Lovely soft color and the beads just really set it off.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. I think this is going to be a favourite.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Oh! So lovely. :-D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. This is a fun MKALS. Susanna always designs such beautiful shawls.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, thanks for keeping us apprised of the progress on your Spring Fling. I love the construction of that shawl and your stitching is outstanding as always.  lovely, lovely
> 
> Jane, I have downloaded and printed that baby blanket off the Hedgehog site. I also resisted vigorously downloading a gorgeous shawl. Don't remember the name of it,and am refusing to go look, because I may cave.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. now this clue is done I get to knit some more on Montego.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is beautiful, Sue! I really like how it is turning out. Her bead placement is very interesting, too. Well done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> This is gorgeous!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, Elizabeth, Tanya, Pam, Caryn, and Sue!!!

I am very pleased with how the two colors balanced each other out. I am glad you all like it also.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Both pieces are totally awesome!! Your beads are sure showing nicely


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Wow! Toni, that is fabulous. You really did Norma's pattern proud. The beads don't jump out at you but they add a very nice touch.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, nice work on the spring fling. 

Pam, love the orange or apricot(?) spring fling. And your foolish hearts is perfect. 

Toni, gorgeous job on the Madryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Both pieces are totally awesome!! Your beads are sure showing nicely


Thank you, Jan!  The beads are definitely really close in color to the yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. . .my Spring Fling


Gorgeous work, Pam. They look great.

Toni, your Madryn is perfect. Gorgeous!

I was looking forward to an evening of knitting.  Instead I found some dk cashmere and started looking at kerchiefs to find something to use this yarn. Spent all evening on the computer and decided that I would cast on Old Flame. I think that I have cast on as many projects as I have finished during Jane's hosting. Now, that is decided. I don't even have time to cast on.  Tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, nice work on the spring fling.
> 
> Pam, love the orange or apricot(?) spring fling. And your foolish hearts is perfect.
> 
> Toni, gorgeous job on the Madryn.


Thank you, Chris!  The yarn is Knit Picks palette in the Mai Tai Heather colorway. I'm not usually a fan of orange but am liking this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane the Filet Crochet one would be so cute in someones camper trailer  I liked the others too  very nice. Thanks 

Norma I'm so sorry about what they are doing.. it really makes me wonder who's in charge sometimes  

Sue that is so pretty.. I love your bead placments and how it is progressing.. 
Pam your scarf and Spring Fling are so nice!! I love the beads.. it looks so pretty in both Sue's yellow and your peach 

Wow Toni that really turned out pretty... Love your beading too .. that pink looks so nice.. I love it with the white. I think it is a great size... you'll stay warm with this one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

have fun Bev!! I saw a cowl called 'Old Flame' the Boneyard can be made to kerchief size.. that is what I did. I hope to get it finished up as soon as I get off here.. I want to wear it tomorrow.. I have to go on the bridge to take pictures.. I think it will keep the chill off.. and go great with my jacket


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam your scarf and Spring Fling are so nice!! I love the beads.. it looks so pretty in both Sue's yellow and your peach


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> have fun Bev!! I saw a cowl called 'Old Flame' the Boneyard can be made to kerchief size.. that is what I did. I hope to get it finished up as soon as I get off here.. I want to wear it tomorrow.. I have to go on the bridge to take pictures.. I think it will keep the chill off.. and go great with my jacket


Really looking forward to seeing your Boneyard, Ronie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind words, Jan, Chris, Bev, and Ronie! It really was a fun project. 

I am glad the beads turned out to be lighter in color on the yarn than they looked piled together in the bag. They did make a nice accent. Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Really looking forward to seeing your Boneyard, Ronie.


Me, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Spring Fling is gorgeous. I do hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Both of those are lovely, Pam. You inspire me to get mine out!! We are still UFO ing. Is there such a word?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I love it. Personally I wouldn't re block. I love it as it is. Points optional :lol: I have stretched a shawl of mine so there are no points. Photos later as I should have my laptop returned this morning. Yipee!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Norma, that is a shame. I hope that your complaint will spark in someones ears.


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sorry the photos are not very clear. Jackson is helping his Dad with the wood. He went to a play group the other day and a lady was kneeling on the floor, she started singing a song for the kids and Jackson wandered over and she sat him on her knee for the rest of the song. He loved it. Carmen said when they arrived there, Jackson put his little hand out wanting to shake hands or high five them. He also wanted to hug everyone in sight. Then when it was snack time he wanted to pinch the adult food, which was a cherry ripe slice with chocolate on top as opposed to the healthy snacks for the kids. He had a great time, except for the kid who pushed him over making Jackson hit his head on a chair. At least the other Mum made her child apologise to Jackson.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Both are beautiful Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Your Madryn is beautiful Toni. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Jackson is helping his Dad with the wood....


Can't help but smile when I see his little face.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Can't help but smile when I see his little face.


Me too Jane, he's a sweetheart. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


He's gorgeous Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> He's gorgeous Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros, one is always biased as grandma, and of course he is a big school boy now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, he is a cutie! Love the Christopher Robin suit. 

Ros, Jackson pictures always welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, he is a cutie! Love the Christopher Robin suit.
> 
> Ros, Jackson pictures always welcome.


He grew the most beautiful curls, but is kept cropped for school. Bronwen designed the suit- but he grew out of it very quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I am pleased, Jackson had a good time at playgroup. He is lovely. Pleased to hear about him! Thank you for posting :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, he is a cutie! Love the Christopher Robin suit.
> 
> Ros, Jackson pictures always welcome.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am pleased, Jackson had a good time at playgroup. He is lovely. Pleased to hear about him! Thank you for posting :thumbup:


Norma, do you have your laptop back yet?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I am pleased, Jackson had a good time at playgroup. He is lovely. Pleased to hear about him! Thank you for posting :thumbup:


Thank you, you're welcome Norma. You know how much I enjoy sharing this little ray of sunshine with you. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


He is very cute. I love his suir :thumbup:
Edit Suit!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is very cute. I love his suir :thumbup:


His big sister had a sailor dress in the opposite colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma, do you have your laptop back yet?


No, I am still waiting. He did ring and say this morning. He has 10 minutes to go.
;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, those are lovely. Bronwen is very talented :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No, I am still waiting. He did ring and say this morning. He has 10 minutes to go.
> ;-)


mmm, I sure hope he manages to keep close to his word!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


Look at that snowy white hair!
So cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those are lovely. Bronwen is very talented :thumbup:


Her sewing is quite professional- but I think it is just because she is meticulous by nature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Look at that snowy white hair!
> So cute.


He is still very blond! Thanks Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> His big sister had a sailor dress in the opposite colours.


Bronwen did a lovely job on them. I am sure they looked so cute dressed up together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bronwen did a lovely job on them. I am sure they looked so cute dressed up together.


Their wedding anniversary is 24th December, and the outfits were to wear for that a few years ago. DGD's best friend has a dress also in the reverse colours (main colour blue) Bronwen had more time for such projects then. But it is great that she has the security now of permanent and full-time work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it is great that she has the security now of permanent and full-time work.


For sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For sure.


Her DH turns 60 this year, so it is doubly necessary!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The computer geek brought the laptop back at 11 58am :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I love those outfits for your grandchildren. Bronwen did a gorgeous job. Your GS is adorable. Do you have a picture of your GD?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, sounds like Jackson really enjoyed his playgroup. Smart fellow trying to get the yummy sounding "adult" cake! 

Julie, your gs looked so cute in that sailor suit. And what a cute smile he has in the rocking chair!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I love it. Personally I wouldn't re block. I love it as it is. Points optional :lol: I have stretched a shawl of mine so there are no points. Photos later as I should have my laptop returned this morning. Yipee!!


Yay! Glad you have your computer back. Now what shawl will we be getting to see?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, cute pics of Jackson.

Sue


RosD said:


> Sorry the photos are not very clear. Jackson is helping his Dad with the wood. He went to a play group the other day and a lady was kneeling on the floor, she started singing a song for the kids and Jackson wandered over and she sat him on her knee for the rest of the song. He loved it. Carmen said when they arrived there, Jackson put his little hand out wanting to shake hands or high five them. He also wanted to hug everyone in sight. Then when it was snack time he wanted to pinch the adult food, which was a cherry ripe slice with chocolate on top as opposed to the healthy snacks for the kids. He had a great time, except for the kid who pushed him over making Jackson hit his head on a chair. At least the other Mum made her child apologise to Jackson.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute. Don't know if I have missed it, but what is his name?

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you so much, Elizabeth, Tanya, Pam, Caryn, and Sue!!!
> 
> I am very pleased with how the two colors balanced each other out. I am glad you all like it also.


It is very impressive how well striping works in this shawl. I was concerned, originally, that a stripe would look forced in this pattern as there is no natural break, but it works quite well and adds such nice drama to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--so glad you got the computer back. I am breathing a sigh of relief for you and hoping that it is fixed correctly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> His big sister had a sailor dress in the opposite colours.


Beautiful outfits Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> The computer geek brought the laptop back at 11 58am :thumbup:


Yay!!!! I hope he saved all of your files.💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn and Tanya, I am so pleased that the computer seems to be working so fine although a little slow just now. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, sounds like Jackson really enjoyed his playgroup. Smart fellow trying to get the yummy sounding "adult" cake!
> 
> Julie, your gs looked so cute in that sailor suit. And what a cute smile he has in the rocking chair!


Thanks Caryn, I can just picture him going for that yummy slice. I think if they didn't want the kids to eat it then perhaps it shouldn't have been there. He's only a baby still. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, cute pics of Jackson.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you got it back again.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Caryn and Tanya, I am so pleased that the computer seems to be working so fine although a little slow just now. :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Julie, love pic of DGS. Your DD does excellent work.

I don't always comment on all posts, including Jacksons picks -- but I really enjoy all of them. Jacksons enthusiasm is really infectious&#128522; and every one's work is so impressive. This group produces such an awesome block of work. Wonderful role models.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Julie, love pic of DGS. Your DD does excellent work.
> 
> I don't always comment on all posts, including Jacksons picks -- but I really enjoy all of them. Jacksons enthusiasm is really infectious😊 and every one's work is so impressive. This group produces such an awesome block of work. Wonderful role models.


Thank you Jan. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council. They have cut the bluebells even when I had had a run in with the boss of the strimming team. I am now going to take it further up the chain. The council has a biodiversity plan that the strimming goes against. I will make something change even if it kills me!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You go, girl!!! We are all behind you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: You go, girl!!! We are all behind you.


Yes we are!!!💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council. They have cut the bluebells even when I had had a run in with the boss of the strimming team. I am now going to take it further up the chain. The council has a biodiversity plan that the strimming goes against. I will make something change even if it kills me!!!!


We have the same kinds of mentality around here. Environmental regulations are not taken seriously by the powers that be. We have these land rights types that diss anything environmental even when it is to their benefit. These people tend to run for office or get hired in admin positions and have influence even when they are illegal. Sometimes public embarrassment works; i.e., letters in the local papers or interviews on local stations, or petitions, etc. All mild mannered actions, but they can stir up a storm in the public. Good luck and get whatever other bodies to join you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Both are gorgeous. :-D


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


That looks great in 2 colours. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished clue 6 of Spring Fling. I think this must about be the end of the border and then onto the short rows. Now I think I am expecting two clues for other MKALs this week. I was hoping to get on top of them before we leave on Thursday. At least this one is done.
> 
> Sue


I like the way the pattern transitions from the edge to the body. Very nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here is my finished Foolish Hearts scarf. Blocked it measures 11-1/2 x 67 inches. I used approximately 478 yards of Cascade 220 Sport yarn, in burgundy colorway. Needle size was US7. This was a fun knit.
> 
> Also attached is a progress photo of my Spring Fling through clue 6. Am really enjoying this MKAL.


Both look really nice Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Finally, here is my Madryn. I know I have said this before, but thank you, Norma, for a fun pattern. I used approximately 700 yards of marino/silk yarn (440 yards of the pink and almost, but not as much of the grey), and LOTS of 8/0 light grey and rainbow translucent medium grey TOHO beads. (I still need to tuck in the ends. Oops!) I really stretched it width-wise to give it plenty of wrapability. That might have affected the stretch on the points - I couldn't hardly get any.  I may have to re-block this and try it again.


Beautiful Toni. Nicely done striping. It's ok without the points


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry the photos are not very clear. Jackson is helping his Dad with the wood. He went to a play group the other day and a lady was kneeling on the floor, she started singing a song for the kids and Jackson wandered over and she sat him on her knee for the rest of the song. He loved it. Carmen said when they arrived there, Jackson put his little hand out wanting to shake hands or high five them. He also wanted to hug everyone in sight. Then when it was snack time he wanted to pinch the adult food, which was a cherry ripe slice with chocolate on top as opposed to the healthy snacks for the kids. He had a great time, except for the kid who pushed him over making Jackson hit his head on a chair. At least the other Mum made her child apologise to Jackson.💞


What fun watching him grow up. Beautiful boy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


Gorgeous. Great grin.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His big sister had a sailor dress in the opposite colours.


Your daughter is a very clever designer, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The computer geek brought the laptop back at 11 58am :thumbup:


Are you like me? When they say "in the morning", I expect 9-10am. (I'm not very patient when it comes towaiting for deliveries.)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council. They have cut the bluebells even when I had had a run in with the boss of the strimming team. I am now going to take it further up the chain. The council has a biodiversity plan that the strimming goes against. I will make something change even if it kills me!!!!


Go, Norma! It is a ridiculous thing for them to do. You would think that the wild flowers of Wales would be one of its selling points. So often your beautiful scenery is used to attract tourists,surely the wild flowers should be part of that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand

As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
The second one is my design Orchestra Shawl which is for DGD. The is King Cole glitz in Starlight. I have since knitted more and shall post when it is finished.
It has been a steep learning curve but I have got it now :thumbup:

Edit I have been in contact with the designer and she has altered the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!!! Love to see such bright innocent faces first thing in the morning  Jackson is adorable!! and Julie I love the cute little guy!! running in the field with his Christopher Robin's outfit.. now come on all of you who else has the song running through their head  I don't even remember who sang it but it is a classic.. and the books are amazing.. we called my son Pooh Bear for the longest time.. Julie your daughter really has a love for what she made and who she made them for. they turned out beautiful... and how cute is he in that giant chair.. 

Norma you have quite a fight on your hands!! I hope you get to some kind of agreement and that they will allow the wild flowers to run their course.. as a beekeepers wife you are armed with much more environmental information than the average person ... and YAY the computer geek came through for you  

my Boneyard is off the mats!!! and I love it!! I'll see if I have some time this morning take a picture... if anyone is wondering about the Bamboo Silk I say go for it! its so pretty and the drape is wonderful.. I didn't put the tassels on it yesterday.. I will wear it today and see how I like it.. I am thinking it doesn't need it.. it blocked out to 50" by 24"... but it is not a shawl.. it is a kerchief so it doesn't have the width to go over the shoulders.. I guess because it grows by 4 stitches every other row as opposed to 2 stitches every other row.. anyway its a winner of a pattern...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Quite, Linda. I did think he was pushing it :roll:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you have your computer back Norma. And good luck with the council!

Not much knitting for me lately but the vertigo is passing. Yippee!! I needed to spend last night working on the boat cover as it, the boat, is going to be stored at my in-laws while the house gets painted and it will not be under a roof. My sewing machine is definitely getting a nice spa (service) day after this project is done. I am close. I finished up one of the turns around the radar arch and need to re-work the other one (I don't like my first idea), and then the two pole support sections. Those radar arch turns are quite complex; inside, outside, and round all at the same time, and at different angles on each side. And I am working with Sunbrella canvas which makes really thick seams (all full flat felled). Probably more info than anyone wants about a non-knitting project, lol.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


I love it!! and the color.. I hope it wears well and it will be very pretty when worn too... for such little bit of yarn it is amazing how big it is.. you did a great job with it! and a great start to the next one... your needles are just a clicking away ... Thanks for sharing Norma..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I personally think they are mad but I am gathering more and more info to fuel a formal complaint and thanks to the council's biodiversity group know where to send it :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


Lovely color Norma. Such a nice oceany blue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> my Boneyard is off the mats!!! and I love it!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


I like the pi-in-the-sky pattern but it looks like only half the project. Can you make another one and graft them together for a better sizing? Good that the designer can take criticism as a positive and made the adjustments.

Your Orchestra Shawl, I am sorry to say, is too hard to see on my computer. Perhaps when you can stretch it out a bit, visibility will be better. But have confidence in you that it is another wonderful creation by you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ronie. Here is my yarn for our KAL. It it right? Does she really mean 2.75mm/US2? It seems a very tiny needle.
The yarn Posh Yarn Gretchen Sock 55% BFL 45% silk. the colour is The Stars , Blue, Shiver in the Distance. It has iridescence that the camera does not capture.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I like the pi-in-the-sky pattern but it looks like only half the project. Can you make another one and graft them together for a better sizing? Good that the designer can take criticism as a positive and made the adjustments.
> 
> Your Orchestra Shawl, I am sorry to say, is too hard to see on m computer. Perhaps when you can stretch it out a bit, visibility will be better. But have confidence in you that it is another wonderful creation by you.


Thank, Tanya. I could make two but I used all my yarn
:thumbdown: The black one would be hard to see but I took a photograph to show that it was making a half circle. I pop a photo of the first one at the same stage and you will see the difference.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Here is my yarn for our KAL. It it right? Does she really mean 2.75mm/US2? It seems a very tiny needle.
> The yarn Posh Yarn Gretchen Sock 55% BFL 45% silk. the colour is The Stars , Blue, Shiver in the Distance. It has iridescence that the camera does not capture.


That yarn looks beautiful. Can always make an executive decision and use a larger needle. I think the pattern even suggests doing that for the lace edge. Suggests to me that the designer knew it was a tight fit for her yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank, Tanya. I could make two but I used all my yarn
> :thumbdown: The black one would be hard to see but I took a photograph to show that it was making a half circle. I pop a photo of the first one at the same stage and you will see the difference.


Ah, the pic just arrived. Thought I was missing something when your post first came. Given the narrow shape, how can this be worn?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful yarn Norma!! I think the Pi shawl folds at the shoulder for a collar effect.. it is a nice size and I saw where in the pictures on Ravelry that there were others shaped like yours.. I think it will be just fine.. I am using US2 needles but I am sure if you wanted to use a 3 or 4 it would be fine.. she suggests the 2 for gauge... so I am not sure what size we knit the whole thing in... I do like that posh yarn though and I think it will be stunning!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos. 

It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill. 

Well, I'm 10 days out from second knee replacement. For some reason, several family members have decided now is the time to visit so the last 5 days before I head out, I'll be entertaining. Not really good timing from my point of view, but I love them all, so we should have fun. Mostly, they are coming to see my Mom, but that means that I'll have to go to town every day and won't have any time at home during that period. 

I surely enjoy checking in every morning and seeing all the fine work, and catching up on what's going on. We certainly have become a flexible, circle of knitting friends.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--that curtain is stunning. Love it. And your head way on it is really terrific given the surgery/healing and everything else in your life.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is an interesting shawl shape, the pi. Your color and work so is beautiful, Norma. The concert shawl will be great when you are done with it. :thumbup:

What a challenge you have set for yourself, Melanie. That boat cover sounds complicated. I do understand about wanting it to fit well though. You go, girl!

Norma, your Posh Yarn looks like it will work up wonderfully for the Morning Dove! Yes, the instructions did say size 2 needles.  I will be using size 3. It was either size 3 or size 1 that I have a choice of. I went with the 3's. 

Ros and Julie, thank you for the wonderful gs photos. They are always so sweet.  Your daughter's sewing is amazing!

Tanya, I had the same concern about the striping of the Madryn also. When Tricia showed us hers, it gave me the final push to do it. I knew that I wasn't going to have enough of the pink to do the whole thing and would have to do something, and it worked. Whew! 

Thank you Norma, Ros, Linda, and Melanie, for your wonderful words about the Madryn AND the encouragement to leave it as is. Thank you.

Norma, I sure hope you find someone who will listen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


That is an absolutely gorgeous curtain, Belle!!! Your progress is amazing. Have a wonderful time with family. We will be thinking of you in the upcoming days. I sure hope your next knee surgery goes as well as your first one.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


Belle, this really is breathtaking!!! What a work of art you are creating


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Both of those are lovely, Pam. You inspire me to get mine out!! We are still UFO ing. Is there such a word?


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry the photos are not very clear. Jackson is helping his Dad with the wood. He went to a play group the other day and a lady was kneeling on the floor, she started singing a song for the kids and Jackson wandered over and she sat him on her knee for the rest of the song. He loved it. Carmen said when they arrived there, Jackson put his little hand out wanting to shake hands or high five them. He also wanted to hug everyone in sight. Then when it was snack time he wanted to pinch the adult food, which was a cherry ripe slice with chocolate on top as opposed to the healthy snacks for the kids. He had a great time, except for the kid who pushed him over making Jackson hit his head on a chair. At least the other Mum made her child apologise to Jackson.💞


Love seeing the photos of Jackson!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Both are beautiful Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would contribute a couple of my darling grandson- not sure if I have the images I want!


What an adorable little guy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those are lovely. Bronwen is very talented :thumbup:


I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Both look really nice Pam


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that is really looking nice!! such dedication!! and I hope you have a wonderful visit with your mom and the girls..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


Beautiful, Norma! Looking forward to seeing your finished Orchestra Shawl, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council. They have cut the bluebells even when I had had a run in with the boss of the strimming team. I am now going to take it further up the chain. The council has a biodiversity plan that the strimming goes against. I will make something change even if it kills me!!!!


GO FOR IT! I am here cheering you on!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


Belle, that is so beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Edit I have been in contact with the designer and she has altered the pattern.


Glad you contacted her and she responded with an alteration. That would be beautiful if it were more than a slice. It is even beautiful as a slice, but a slice-that-can-be-worn will be better.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> What fun watching him grow up. Beautiful boy.


Thank you Linda, it is fun watching him grow up and I think he's a beautiful boy, but then you all know how biased I am. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I finished up one of the turns around the radar arch and need to re-work the other one (I don't like my first idea), and then the two pole support sections. Those radar arch turns are quite complex; inside, outside, and round all at the same time, and at different angles on each side. And I am working with Sunbrella canvas which makes really thick seams (all full flat felled). Probably more info than anyone wants about a non-knitting project, lol.


Oh, wow! That is a massive project! Cheering you on to the finish!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.


Oh, Belle! This is awe-inspiring! Absolutely love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


Beautiful work Norma, I'm glad the designer changed her pattern. 💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I have been working on lace, just not my lace UFOs. 

Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. I am hoping to get it on Ravelry by tomorrow because I will be AWOL until Tuesday due to studio renovation that includes taking all computer equipment out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Ronie and Toni for your comments about Jackson. He is a darling and he's trying to talk now, he tries to repeat lots of words now. It's so cute!!!&#128158;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is a very pretty slice of pi but I am wondering how it could be worn so it is good that the designer has corrected the pattern. Your Orchestra Shawl looks promising.


Normaedern said:


> Here are the shawls. The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-in-the-sky-ii---seaweed--sand
> 
> As you can see it is not a pi but a slice of pie!! DH and I blocked on a torture rack but couldn't get it into shape because her maths is wrong. A pi shawl needs to double the stitches and double the length of that section and her pattern does not do that.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you have your computer back Norma. And good luck with the council!
> 
> Not much knitting for me lately but the vertigo is passing. Yippee!! I needed to spend last night working on the boat cover as it, the boat, is going to be stored at my in-laws while the house gets painted and it will not be under a roof. My sewing machine is definitely getting a nice spa (service) day after this project is done. I am close. I finished up one of the turns around the radar arch and need to re-work the other one (I don't like my first idea), and then the two pole support sections. Those radar arch turns are quite complex; inside, outside, and round all at the same time, and at different angles on each side. And I am working with Sunbrella canvas which makes really thick seams (all full flat felled).
> Probably more info than anyone wants about a non-knitting project, lol.
> ...


As a non-sewer, apart from counted cross stitch that sounds very complex, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I personally think they are mad but I am gathering more and more info to fuel a formal complaint and thanks to the council's biodiversity group know where to send it :thumbup:


Good for you. We need people who care. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle your curtain looks beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


Stunning - such beautiful work, Belle. Hope all goes well with your second surgery.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Love seeing the photos of Jackson!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I have been working on lace, just not my lace UFOs.
> 
> Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. I am hoping to get it on Ravelry by tomorrow because I will be AWOL until Tuesday due to studio renovation that includes taking all computer equipment out.


Oh yes - I like and I know my daughter would love them. What will your pattern be called so I can look for it, please?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I have been working on lace, just not my lace UFOs.
> 
> Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. I am hoping to get it on Ravelry by tomorrow because I will be AWOL until Tuesday due to studio renovation that includes taking all computer equipment out.


Beautiful. 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not much knitting for me lately but the vertigo is passing. Yippee!! I needed to spend last night working on the boat cover as it, the boat, is going to be stored at my in-laws while the house gets painted and it will not be under a roof. My sewing machine is definitely getting a nice spa (service) day after this project is done. I am close. I finished up one of the turns around the radar arch and need to re-work the other one (I don't like my first idea), and then the two pole support sections. Those radar arch turns are quite complex; inside, outside, and round all at the same time, and at different angles on each side. And I am working with Sunbrella canvas which makes really thick seams (all full flat felled). Probably more info than anyone wants about a non-knitting project, lol.
> 
> Melanie


You will figure it out and get it "just right". Good for you, it sounds like a tricky thing to accomplish. You must have an awesome sewing machine to be able to handle that type of material.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I know it has been posted often and I was sure I had saved it (maybe in that place called "safe") but I can't find the Madryn pattern. Has anyone seen it? :lol: 
Seriously, I would be grateful if someone could tell me where to go to (to find the pattern). Sorry to be a pest.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Oh yes - I like and I know my daughter would love them. What will your pattern be called so I can look for it, please?


Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves. I will post them on KP in the Designers thread with the Ravelry link.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Beautiful. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ah, the pic just arrived. Thought I was missing something when your post first came. Given the narrow shape, how can this be worn?


It can't be worn because her maths to produce the half circle was out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Belle!! We have been enjoying your curtain project, thanks for the photos. Good luck with the second knee surgery.

Elizabeth, I think there are a couple of fingerless mitt knitters here in the LP, Bev and Toni maybe??? They will love this pattern. Very pretty.

Actually Jan I have a regular home machine (albeit a decent one) so I sew very slowly and sometimes have to turn the hand crank to get the needle through all the layers but it is coming along. I think there is a photo somewhere.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It can't be worn because her maths to produce the half circle was out.


Dang.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, stunning, stunning!! I do hope your op goes well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> GO FOR IT! I am here cheering you on!


I have got the council on the run. I have had a conversation with the environmental manager and he has agreed that the timing was all wrong. I a making a formal complaint so it will be discussed in the appropriate committee. That is as far as I can go at the moment.w :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> I have been working on lace, just not my lace UFOs.
> 
> Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. I am hoping to get it on Ravelry by tomorrow because I will be AWOL until Tuesday due to studio renovation that includes taking all computer equipment out.


Lovely! Hurry back :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....I think if they didn't want the kids to eat it then perhaps it shouldn't have been there....


I was thinking along the same lines: if they want to teach the kids good habits, they have to model them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I have been working on lace, just not my lace UFOs.
> 
> Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. I am hoping to get it on Ravelry by tomorrow because I will be AWOL until Tuesday due to studio renovation that includes taking all computer equipment out.


That is really lovely, Elizabeth.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The first one is Pi in the sky 2 by Jan Henley... her maths is wrong...she has altered the pattern.


Too bad it didn't come out as you had planned. It looks lovely just the same. I like that colourway.
Thank you for the heads up. I'll download it again to get the updated copy.


> ...The second one is my design Orchestra Shawl which is for DGD. The is King Cole glitz in Starlight. ...


Definitely glitzy! Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves. I will post them on KP in the Designers thread with the Ravelry link.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda , the charts are in this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html
Ronie, did find a quicker link. The charts are not too good ie wrong ish but if you can wait now I have my computer I can finish off good charts that are nearly ready.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have got the council on the run. I have had a conversation with the environmental manager and he has agreed that the timing was all wrong. I a making a formal complaint so it will be discussed in the appropriate committee. That is as far as I can go at the moment.w :thumbup:


Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda , the charts are in this link:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html
> Ronie, did find a quicker link. The charts are not too good ie wrong ish but if you can wait now I have my computer I can finish off good charts that are nearly ready.


Ok, Norma, will do and thank you very much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Not much knitting for me lately but the vertigo is passing. Yippee!! I needed to spend last night working on the boat cover...


I am glad that the vertigo is subsiding, Melanie.
Interesting project for the boat cover. I haven't done any real sewing in years - I used to make a lot of my clothes - even coats & lingerie. Like so many other crafts, it can be so addictive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Here is my yarn for our KAL. It it right? Does she really mean 2.75mm/US2?


I would be using something larger. Even if you want texture, that is too small for my liking.


> The yarn Posh Yarn Gretchen Sock 55% BFL 45% silk. the colour is The Stars , Blue, Shiver in the Distance. It has iridescence that the camera does not capture.


Ooh - maybe I'll use some of my Posh, too! (Yarn envy becomes a competition.) I have some Sadie in a nice mauve semi-solid. 
I know how difficult it is to show how lovely the posh yarns are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Thought I'd hang the curtain...


What a work of art, Belle!!
Do you need to make it the whole length of the window?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


OMG, Belle that is just absolutely gorgeous so far . . . 
I do hope your second surgery goes as well as the first. 
We definitely are a flexible circle of knitting friends.  :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Eeeekkkk! 5 pages. I'll do my best. 

Norma, I see what you mean about that pi pattern. I'm glad she saw the need to change the pattern. It's not anything like it should be. Keep us apprised of your pi pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a work of art, Belle!!
> Do you need to make it the whole length of the window?


Jane -- Good question. I've had a full length curtain in mind from the beginning and as much as I'd love to quit sooner, I think given the room, a full length one would be best. Fortunately, this is a lone window so I only have to do it once.....

Thank all of you for the many kind, positive comments.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks, Ronie. Here is my yarn for our KAL. It it right? Does she really mean 2.75mm/US2? It seems a very tiny needle.
> The yarn Posh Yarn Gretchen Sock 55% BFL 45% silk. the colour is The Stars , Blue, Shiver in the Distance. It has iridescence that the camera does not capture.


Norma, that yarn is stunning I am sure. Looks to me like my favorite time of day, just before nightfall at twilight when the stars are starting to shine and the sky is many shades of blue to purples and indigo. IF I do make this shawl, I will also probably use a large needle. I see the designer did state that you could use a larger needle for the lace portion.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have got the council on the run. I have had a conversation with the environmental manager and he has agreed that the timing was all wrong. I a making a formal complaint so it will be discussed in the appropriate committee. That is as far as I can go at the moment.w :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Elizabeth, I think there are a couple of fingerless mitt knitters here in the LP, Bev and Toni maybe??? They will love this pattern. Very pretty.


Thanks! Just got the pattern situated, so just the pics to go!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely! Hurry back :thumbup:


Thanks! Now it is back to my furniture moving and wall cleaning. Such fun! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is really lovely, Elizabeth.


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh - maybe I'll use some of my Posh, too! (Yarn envy becomes a competition.) I have some Sadie in a nice mauve semi-solid.
> I know how difficult it is to show how lovely the posh yarns are.


  :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Melanie, you are multi-talented-bicycling, bungie jumping, belly dancing and boat cover making; and don't you have some helicoper flying in there too. 

Norma, your yarn looks yummy.

Oh, my goodness, Belle. Your curtain is stunning-gorgeous! Thanks for the pictures. Have fun visiting.

Elizabeth, that fingerless mitt is quite lovely. Well done! Love your design. 

Up to page 168.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...Here is a pic of the design that is currently finishing the testing phase. ..


They are beautiful, Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The computer geek brought the laptop back at 11 58am :thumbup:


wow! that was close! Is it working though- and do you have all your saved data?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love those outfits for your grandchildren. Bronwen did a gorgeous job. Your GS is adorable. Do you have a picture of your GD?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ros, sounds like Jackson really enjoyed his playgroup. Smart fellow trying to get the yummy sounding "adult" cake!
> 
> Julie, your gs looked so cute in that sailor suit. And what a cute smile he has in the rocking chair!


He has a really gorgeous smile- a very sunny tempered fellow by nature.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Cute. Don't know if I have missed it, but what is his name?
> 
> Sue


For safety reasons I don't post either childs' name Sue, and only old photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful outfits Julie. 💞


I wish I could sew as well as she does! Her father is quite good with his sewing machine, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Julie, love pic of DGS. Your DD does excellent work.
> 
> I don't always comment on all posts, including Jacksons picks -- but I really enjoy all of them. Jacksons enthusiasm is really infectious😊 and every one's work is so impressive. This group produces such an awesome block of work. Wonderful role models.


Thank you, Jan. (says she taking credit for something she has no control over!!!!!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just doing an Elizabeth with the council. They have cut the bluebells even when I had had a run in with the boss of the strimming team. I am now going to take it further up the chain. The council has a biodiversity plan that the strimming goes against. I will make something change even if it kills me!!!!


Good on you Norma- you know when to take up the challenge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous. Great grin.


 :thumbup: Thanks Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Your daughter is a very clever designer, Julie.


She sews immaculately- will take things apart to get them just right- I don't have that sort of patience with my sewing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie! Would be so good to be able to see them more often, but I am planning going down next year as my treat for my seventieth. Would it be a Disney song you are thinking of Ronie? I love the originals, but I know the Disney version is special to lots of Americans. Bronwen has been really blessed in her marriage, the only thing that would be better, from my point of view, would be if SIL did not cut me out of the picture- ah well, it is not my marriage. And she is happy, I should not ask more.



Ronie said:


> Good Morning all!!! Love to see such bright innocent faces first thing in the morning  Jackson is adorable!! and Julie I love the cute little guy!! running in the field with his Christopher Robin's outfit.. now come on all of you who else has the song running through their head  I don't even remember who sang it but it is a classic.. and the books are amazing.. we called my son Pooh Bear for the longest time.. Julie your daughter really has a love for what she made and who she made them for. they turned out beautiful... and how cute is he in that giant chair..
> 
> Norma you have quite a fight on your hands!! I hope you get to some kind of agreement and that they will allow the wild flowers to run their course.. as a beekeepers wife you are armed with much more environmental information than the average person ... and YAY the computer geek came through for you
> 
> my Boneyard is off the mats!!! and I love it!! I'll see if I have some time this morning take a picture... if anyone is wondering about the Bamboo Silk I say go for it! its so pretty and the drape is wonderful.. I didn't put the tassels on it yesterday.. I will wear it today and see how I like it.. I am thinking it doesn't need it.. it blocked out to 50" by 24"... but it is not a shawl.. it is a kerchief so it doesn't have the width to go over the shoulders.. I guess because it grows by 4 stitches every other row as opposed to 2 stitches every other row.. anyway its a winner of a pattern...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I personally think they are mad but I am gathering more and more info to fuel a formal complaint and thanks to the council's biodiversity group know where to send it :thumbup:


That is good, hopefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a magnificent curtain this is going to be. All the best for your 'company' and subsequent surgery.



Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And Grandma's are always a bit biased!



TLL said:


> That is an interesting shawl shape, the pi. Your color and work so is beautiful, Norma. The concert shawl will be great when you are done with it. :thumbup:
> 
> What a challenge you have set for yourself, Melanie. That boat cover sounds complicated. I do understand about wanting it to fit well though. You go, girl!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What an adorable little guy!


Thanks Pam! I think so, naturally!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pam! I think so, naturally!


And the other pictures are wonderful, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great photos, Julie - I especially like the top one - because of the expression on their faces. The family shot is lovely, too, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And the other pictures are wonderful, too!


Thanks Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great photos, Julie - I especially like the top one - because of the expression on their faces. The family shot is lovely, too, though.


It is one of my very favourite shots- although I do love the one on the beach. DGD is a lot older than her brother- but a very caring big sister most of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Whew! caught up at last- are we starting a new Lace Party soon?- at this rate we will be over 200!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the photo of the family among the flowers Julie.

I found some boat photos on my office PC. These were taken before I started work on the radar arch area. The first has a ripple in the cover, not sure why. The second shows the back end and a better view of the radar arch (big white 'handle'). I have to go around it with a collar to keep water out. The backside angle (acute) is kicking my butt.

ETA dang, one of the photos did not rotate, the boat is not pointing up into the air, lol


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves. I will post them on KP in the Designers thread with the Ravelry link.


They are very pretty, Elizabeth, the Creative.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have got the council on the run. I have had a conversation with the environmental manager and he has agreed that the timing was all wrong. I a making a formal complaint so it will be discussed in the appropriate committee. That is as far as I can go at the moment.w :thumbup:


Way to go, Norma!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Awe! Julie, what a lovely family you have.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Grandma's are always a bit biased!


As they should be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie! Love your boating photos too- I think of much of Florida being close to water, is that a true perception?



MissMelba said:


> Love the photo of the family among the flowers Julie.
> 
> I found some boat photos on my office PC. These were taken before I started work on the radar arch area. The first has a ripple in the cover, not sure why. The second shows the back end and a better view of the radar arch (big white 'handle'). I have to go around it with a collar to keep water out. The backside angle (acute) is kicking my butt.
> 
> ETA dang, one of the photos did not rotate, the boat is not pointing up into the air, lol


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love the photo of the family among the flowers Julie.
> 
> I found some boat photos on my office PC. These were taken before I started work on the radar arch area. The first has a ripple in the cover, not sure why. The second shows the back end and a better view of the radar arch (big white 'handle'). I have to go around it with a collar to keep water out. The backside angle (acute) is kicking my butt.
> 
> ETA dang, one of the photos did not rotate, the boat is not pointing up into the air, lol


What wonderful adventures you must have, Melanie.  You will get that angle figured out. I/we believe in you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Awe! Julie, what a lovely family you have.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I might better put in a post, because I did not receive any notices for "30 pages".

I am working on my Fiddlestick's "Inky Dinky Spider". I am making is more narrow and using Habu Fiber's 100% linen in a natural color.

Has anyone else knit with linen before?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inky-dinky-spider-stole


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, that fingerless mitt is quite lovely. Well done! Love your design.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They are beautiful, Elizabeth!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Julie, what a lovely family! Fabulous photo in the daffodils!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker2 said:


> Love your boating photos too


I love the pictures, too, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, what a lovely family! Fabulous photo in the daffodils!


Thank you, Elizabeth. The daffodils and bluebells are a special part of spring in Christchurch.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> They are very pretty, Elizabeth, the Creative.


Thank you, Toni! Wow, another adjective to add to the mix! LOL!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the photo of the family among the flowers Julie.
> 
> I found some boat photos on my office PC. These were taken before I started work on the radar arch area. The first has a ripple in the cover, not sure why. The second shows the back end and a better view of the radar arch (big white 'handle'). I have to go around it with a collar to keep water out. The backside angle (acute) is kicking my butt.


I agree with you on enjoying your family's picture, Julie, very lovely talented family.

Thank you, Melanie for showing us another slice of your life.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I am working on my Fiddlestick's "Inky Dinky Spider".


Lovely pattern 


> Has anyone else knit with linen before?...


I have some but have never knit with it. I'd be interested in learning of your experience with it.
I checked out about how it blocks & one person said that she gives it the "whack" treatment: after soaking it & removing the excess water between towels, she whacks it against the sink to stretch out the fibres.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I might better put in a post, because I did not receive any notices for "30 pages".
> 
> I am working on my Fiddlestick's "Inky Dinky Spider". I am making is more narrow and using Habu Fiber's 100% linen in a natural color.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have. The scarf in my avatar is 100% linen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I agree with you on enjoying your family's picture, Julie, very lovely talented family.
> 
> Thank you, Melanie for showing us another slice of your life.


And very precious, because so few. For a long time I had 1 child, and 1 grandchild, and did not like to ask if there was a chance of another.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--did one project with linen yarn. It was fingering wt but I worked it double strand. The yarn was a little stiff but the project was to get starched so that was fine. I understand linen will soften quite a bit with use and washings.

Melanie--quite the unique sewing project. I grew up with my mother sewing just about everything I wore --except underwear. And I do recall those heavy coat fabrics and multi-layer items requiring manually rotating the needle thru them. Me, oth, learned to sew only because I liked working with tools. Once I got my hands on drills and the like, that was the last of my sewing machine days. Good luck with your project, but I have all the confidence in you to do a top notch job.

Elizabeth--great looking mitts. might like to make a pair or two. Enjoy your remodeling

Norma--Lucky you that talking with 1 person can light a fire on the issue. Around here, it takes a lot more politicking regardless of existing laws. Hope this man carries thru.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, that is pretty DFL. I have never knit with linen but am sure your version of the stole will be great.

Yes, lots of water Julie. Florida is the big peninsula sticking out of the bottom of the US (easy to see from space). Aside from lots of coastline we have a lot of canals, rivers, and lakes. And of course a big portion of the state is marsh, lol.

I really must get back to work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, that is pretty DFL. I have never knit with linen but am sure your version of the stole will be great.
> 
> Yes, lots of water Julie. Florida is the big peninsula sticking out of the bottom of the US (easy to see from space). Aside from lots of coastline we have a lot of canals, rivers, and lakes. And of course a big portion of the state is marsh, lol.
> 
> I really must get back to work


I think of Alligators, and sink-holes, too, seem to hear of those on the news!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, that is pretty DFL. I have never knit with linen but am sure your version of the stole will be great.


I have not used linen either, and totally agree that yours will be beautiful.

I have heard of the "whack" treatment that Jan mentioned. At the fiber festival this past weekend, it was also used to help relax the yarn after setting the twist.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thank you, Toni! Wow, another adjective to add to the mix! LOL!


You are welcome!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, for the pictures. I love them all, but I especially like the one with the three together.

Melanie, good to see you and DH out an about on your boat. Thanks for the pictures. 

DFL, I have never worked with linen. The initial feel of the yarn puts me off. I know it will soften with washing etc, but I find if I don't like the feel of the yarn, I will not knit it. I love that shawl. I am sure yours will be gorgeous. 

All caught up. I need to balance our checkbook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bev!



eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, for the pictures. I love them all, but I especially like the one with the three together.
> 
> Melanie, good to see you and DH out an about on your boat. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely family photos. Love the beach one - so engrossed in what they are doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Lovely family photos. Love the beach one - so engrossed in what they are doing.


Thank you, Linda! I love it for just that aspect.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good other than not being large enough.
Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank, Tanya. I could make two but I used all my yarn
> :thumbdown: The black one would be hard to see but I took a photograph to show that it was making a half circle. I pop a photo of the first one at the same stage and you will see the difference.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, I am glad to hear that your vertigo is passing. I am now at two weeks and a day since last episode. We are leaving for the beach tomorow and I think I will stop counting and just relax.

Suequote=MissMelba]Glad you have your computer back Norma. And good luck with the council!

Not much knitting for me lately but the vertigo is passing. Yippee!! I needed to spend last night working on the boat cover as it, the boat, is going to be stored at my in-laws while the house gets painted and it will not be under a roof. My sewing machine is definitely getting a nice spa (service) day after this project is done. I am close. I finished up one of the turns around the radar arch and need to re-work the other one (I don't like my first idea), and then the two pole support sections. Those radar arch turns are quite complex; inside, outside, and round all at the same time, and at different angles on each side. And I am working with Sunbrella canvas which makes really thick seams (all full flat felled). Probably more info than anyone wants about a non-knitting project, lol.

Have a great day all,

Melanie[/quote]


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Lovely family photos. Love the beach one - so engrossed in what they are doing.


I agree, Julie, great pics of the grands.

Ronie, the song we are thinking of is by Loggins and Messina (or just Loggins?) and is called the Return to Poohs Corner. Since I am at work I will not attempt to attach a youtube video.

Mel, your boat is fabulous. Doesn't that have 2 sleeping berths and a loo up front? (I forget the nautical names for these things) My cousing used to have a similar boat, though I have never had the opportunity to ride in it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, I am glad to hear that your vertigo is passing. I am now at two weeks and a day since last episode. We are leaving for the beach tomorow and I think I will stop counting and just relax.
> 
> Suequote=MissMelba]
> 
> Yes, stop counting now and relax. . . you deserve it. Have a great trip.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Melanie, I am glad to hear that your vertigo is passing. I am now at two weeks and a day since last episode. We are leaving for the beach tomorow and I think I will stop counting and just relax.


Wonderful news!!! On both fronts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Chris! I do not know the Pooh song, I don't think. I just remember 'Nobody knows, tiddly pom, how cold my toes, tiddly pom, are growing,' sung by Pooh and Piglet.



KittyChris said:


> I agree, Julie, great pics of the grands.
> 
> Ronie, the song we are thinking of is by Loggins and Messina (or just Loggins?) and is called the Return to Poohs Corner. Since I am at work I will not attempt to attach a youtube video.
> 
> Mel, your boat is fabulous. Doesn't that have 2 sleeping berths and a loo up front? (I forget the nautical names for these things) My cousing used to have a similar boat, though I have never had the opportunity to ride in it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> wow! that was close! Is it working though- and do you have all your saved data?


Yea, I do! I have also started to back everything up. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yea, I do! I have also started to back everything up. :thumbup:


Tremendous!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The family is beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The family is beautiful, Julie.


Thanks, Norma, and of course I think so, too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Mel, your boat is fabulous. Doesn't that have 2 sleeping berths and a loo up front? (I forget the nautical names for these things) My cousing used to have a similar boat, though I have never had the opportunity to ride in it.


Yes, a cabin up front, one berth unless someone wants to sleep on the 'couch' or the chairs. Small kitchenette and a loo (head in nautical terms), but no shower. I am almost short enough to stand up inside, lol. I told DH we need to spend one night on it at sea. Fortunately we are only an hour's sail from the Bahamas so that is a possibility. Now I have to learn how to drive a boat, or at least, how to dock a boat. I don't want to show up at a restaurant and crash into the dock or another boat. They might decide not to serve me dinner.

I got a full 40 minutes of knitting today during lunch! I am halfway through the repeats for chart 3 of the sock. One more chart, #4, with only one repeat and then the bind off and I have a pair!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:



> Melanie, I am glad to hear that your vertigo is passing. I am now at two weeks and a day since last episode. We are leaving for the beach tomorow and I think I will stop counting and just relax.


That sounds like a fantastic idea! Enjoy your trip!

Melanie, I am glad to hear you are doing better also. What a relief that must be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that looks a big task executed beautifully.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, a cabin up front, one berth unless someone wants to sleep on the 'couch' or the chairs. Small kitchenette and a loo (head in nautical terms), but no shower. I am almost short enough to stand up inside, lol. I told DH we need to spend one night on it at sea. Fortunately we are only an hour's sail from the Bahamas so that is a possibility. Now I have to learn how to drive a boat, or at least, how to dock a boat. I don't want to show up at a restaurant and crash into the dock or another boat. They might decide not to serve me dinner.
> 
> I got a full 40 minutes of knitting today during lunch! I am halfway through the repeats for chart 3 of the sock. One more chart, #4, with only one repeat and then the bind off and I have a pair!!


Great progress on the sock, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, that looks a big task executed beautifully.


I agree!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, your curtain is a masterpiece! And you have gotten so far on it since we last saw it. It does look great on your window. Enjoy your company and good luck with you next knee replacement!

Julie, your family pictures of your daughter and gks are precious. Thanks for sharing.

Melanie, your boat is fantastic and the cover part you have already made looks like it fits perfectly. I know you will figure out the rest! And congrats on almost finishing the 2nd sock!

Elizabeth, lovely new mitt pattern. I look forward to getting the pattern for those. 

Norma, glad you got to say your piece about the wildflower issue. Hope that people will listen and something will be done. 
Too bad about the pi shawl. That must be frustrating for you to have finished and then not be able to wear it. Your posh yarn looks lovely as well as the yarn you are using for your other shawl- love the glitter in that one. 

Sue, enjoy your time at the beach. Hope you get good weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn!



sisu said:


> Belle, your curtain is a masterpiece! And you have gotten so far on it since we last saw it. It does look great on your window. Enjoy your company and good luck with you next knee replacement!
> 
> Julie, your family pictures of your daughter and gks are precious. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, cute pics of Jackson.
> 
> Sue


Love the pictures of Jackson Ros 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Belle, this really is breathtaking!!! What a work of art you are creating


I've just seen your curtain and ifs beautiful , really stunning 
Sonja


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Thank, Tanya. I could make two but I used all my yarn
> :thumbdown: The black one would be hard to see but I took a photograph to show that it was making a half circle. I pop a photo of the first one at the same stage and you will see the difference.


Maybe make a second one with a complimentary color if you have or can find one. It is a pretty design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just seen your curtain and ifs beautiful , really stunning
> Sonja


It is isn't it? Quite the work of art (and patience).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great photos, Julie - I especially like the top one - because of the expression on their faces. The family shot is lovely, too, though.


Lovely pictures Julie especially the family one 
Sonja


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning All!!! Another rainy day, but the girls are coming this afternoon so I'm on the run -- have to tidy up the house and make some desserts. Thought I'd hang the curtain since I haven't seen it up for several months and one of the girls asked to see it hanging this afternoon. Took a couple of photos.
> 
> It is coming along. Have somewhere between 2400-2800 yards of size 20 crochet thread in it. As you can see, about half a window length left to go. I'm kind of wondering about how long I think I should make it, because when it is blocked there will be a substantial opening of the pattern. Certainly need, additional width, but I suspect I'll get about a 15% gain on length too. Just don't want to make it too long to fit inside the window sill.
> 
> ...


Belle, your curtain is lovely. Good luck with your company, have a good visit BUT be sure to get enough rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Julie especially the family one
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I know it has been posted often and I was sure I had saved it (maybe in that place called "safe") but I can't find the Madryn pattern. Has anyone seen it? :lol:
> Seriously, I would be grateful if someone could tell me where to go to (to find the pattern). Sorry to be a pest.


Linda I am on page 169 so I know you put this request in while I was at work.. in case someone doesn't respond here is the link to the LP where it is posted.. scroll down to where you see me and the link I give. I think these charts are correct...  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I am on page 169 so I know you put this request in while I was at work.. in case someone doesn't respond here is the link to the LP where it is posted.. scroll down to where you see me and the link I give. I think these charts are correct...  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html


I am fairly certain Norma said now she has her laptop back she will be posting the corrected instructions asap.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun way to get to the Bahamas, Melanie. Almost as fun as flying.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ronie! Would be so good to be able to see them more often, but I am planning going down next year as my treat for my seventieth. Would it be a Disney song you are thinking of Ronie? I love the originals, but I know the Disney version is special to lots of Americans. Bronwen has been really blessed in her marriage, the only thing that would be better, from my point of view, would be if SIL did not cut me out of the picture- ah well, it is not my marriage. And she is happy, I should not ask more.


Julie it is this one by Kenny Loggins.. I had to look it up and it sounds just as sweet as it did when I was in High School


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie it is this one by Kenny Loggins.. I had to look it up and it sounds just as sweet as it did when I was in High School
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW your fast!!!! I noticed it as soon as I posted and you had it corrected by the time I clicked back to it


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Elizabeth, lovely new mitt pattern. I look forward to getting the pattern for those.


Thanks! Glad you like them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I might better put in a post, because I did not receive any notices for "30 pages".
> 
> I am working on my Fiddlestick's "Inky Dinky Spider". I am making is more narrow and using Habu Fiber's 100% linen in a natural color.
> 
> ...


I have not used that yarn yet.... but thought I would add that Admin still hasn't fixed the notification issue.. I think it is still our own fault...LOL yeah right!! .. anyway I think that is a very pretty shawl... I hope you will share your pictures !!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> WOW your fast!!!! I noticed it as soon as I posted and you had it corrected by the time I clicked back to it


I am sitting here waiting for the lawn-mower man to turn up, and working on the Guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only 3 more rounds to go, and I will be back to the point where I decided to rip it out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Chris I was pretty sure that was a Loggins and Messina song... definitely a 70's song..  I was just wondering if anyone else had the same song going through their minds when they read about the outfit!! I'm not very good at putting what I mean to say down in print.. LOL

Melanie I am glad the Vertigo has let up... it sure makes your life nicer doesn't it.. 

I hope the lawn-mower man show's up soon Julie.. 

Sue have a great vacation.. relax and enjoy!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't remember hearing it ever before just now.



Ronie said:


> Yes Chris I was pretty sure that was a Loggins and Messina song... definitely a 70's song..  I was just wondering if anyone else had the same song going through their minds when they read about the outfit!! I'm not very good at putting what I mean to say down in print.. LOL
> 
> Melanie I am glad the Vertigo has let up... it sure makes your life nicer doesn't it..
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful photos Julie. Gorgeous grandchildren. I love the photo of them all sitting amongst the daffodils.&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Julie. Gorgeous grandchildren. I love the photo of them all sitting amongst the daffodils.💞


Thank you so much, Ros!

Where I was at with the Guernsey, and where I am back up to, after starting over.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I love the pictures, too, Melanie.


Me too Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Love the pictures of Jackson Ros
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Ros!
> 
> Where I was at with the Guernsey, and where I am back up to, after starting over.


Looking gorgeous Julie, so sorry that you had to start over.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that is looking good now.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Ros!
> 
> Where I was at with the Guernsey, and where I am back up to, after starting over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie, so sorry that you had to start over.💞


Thank you, so much, Ros! I am so glad to be catching up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that is looking good now.
> 
> Sue


Thanks so much Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie, so sorry that you had to start over.💞


Ditto from me, Julie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie, so sorry that you had to start over.💞


Ditto from me too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks wonderful Julie!! she is going to love it.. 

I got a nice surprise from hubby tonight!! he took me to a nice Italian dinner .. I brought home enough for the next 2 lunches!! YAY no need to worry about what I am going to pack.. I got the Lasagna and hubby got the Pasta Marinara  both made from scratch and so yummy!! So now I am full and ready to sit back watch some TV and do some more knitting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ditto from me too


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The real work starts now with the panels!



Ronie said:


> That looks wonderful Julie!! she is going to love it..
> 
> I got a nice surprise from hubby tonight!! he took me to a nice Italian dinner .. I brought home enough for the next 2 lunches!! YAY no need to worry about what I am going to pack.. I got the Lasagna and hubby got the Pasta Marinara  both made from scratch and so yummy!! So now I am full and ready to sit back watch some TV and do some more knitting


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your second start is looking good. You have been working hard. 

Sue, so glad you can let go of your last vertigo attack and look to the future. 

Melanie, I have lost track. Are you still having vertigo or has that settled.

Belle, enjoy your company before your next knee operation. Do they like to cook?  Let them do the cooking. 

Ronie, sounds as if you had a lovely evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Bev, I am just calculating the panels!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, your second start is looking good. You have been working hard.
> 
> Sue, so glad you can let go of your last vertigo attack and look to the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your second start is looking good. You have been working hard.
> 
> Sue, so glad you can let go of your last vertigo attack and look to the future.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!! i did... and Belle if they do cook..maybe they could put some in the freezer for you.. fast easy meals


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe make a second one with a complimentary color if you have or can find one. It is a pretty design.


What a good idea!! I shall have to search for that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Linda I am on page 169 so I know you put this request in while I was at work.. in case someone doesn't respond here is the link to the LP where it is posted.. scroll down to where you see me and the link I give. I think these charts are correct...  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html


Thank you, Ronie. Now I have bookmarked it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Simply fantastic, Julie. That colour is so rich. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lucky you, Ronie but you deserved it. I love Italian food :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Simply fantastic, Julie. That colour is so rich. :thumbup:


I am loving working with it! Don't want to put it down. 3 rounds into the panels now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lucky you, Ronie but you deserved it. I love Italian food :thumbup:


me too, very suited to our climate- except the cheeses are at a real premium.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda I am on page 169 so I know you put this request in while I was at work.. in case someone doesn't respond here is the link to the LP where it is posted.. scroll down to where you see me and the link I give. I think these charts are correct...  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-79.html


Thank you, Ronie. I have copied and saved the charts so I can start planning properly now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only 3 more rounds to go, and I will be back to the point where I decided to rip it out.


 :thumbup: Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Yay!


Got there, and 2 rounds beyond, now! I am working on 362 stitches, because of it being a 5 ply. Taking a rest and working a couple of rows of the silk.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That looks wonderful Julie!! she is going to love it..
> 
> I got a nice surprise from hubby tonight!! he took me to a nice Italian dinner .. I brought home enough for the next 2 lunches!! YAY no need to worry about what I am going to pack.. I got the Lasagna and hubby got the Pasta Marinara  both made from scratch and so yummy!! So now I am full and ready to sit back watch some TV and do some more knitting


Sounds like a near perfect evening, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The real work starts now with the panels!


But that is the interesting bit isn't it, Julie? It is going to look so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> But that is the interesting bit isn't it, Julie? It is going to look so good.


Indeed it is much more interesting! And thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Where I was at with the Guernsey, and where I am back up to, after starting over.


Making good headway, Julie. Unfortunate that you had to backtrack, though. Clear sailing now, I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Making good headway, Julie. Unfortunately that you had to backtrack, though. Clear sailing now, I hope.


I have the back and front matching this time round- which was what was needed. A disadvantage I guess of making up the pattern as one goes- but I am sure that is how my forebears worked- paper was far too precious to write a mere knitting pattern!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl by Douglas Hill 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-forever-shawl

Lily by Izznit Knits 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lily-47

Emily Brooks by Priscilla White-Tocker 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emily-brooks

Girls' Night Wine Cape by Nelda Ferrell 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-night-wine-cape


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, a cabin up front, one berth unless someone wants to sleep on the 'couch' or the chairs. Small kitchenette and a loo (head in nautical terms), but no shower. I am almost short enough to stand up inside, lol. I told DH we need to spend one night on it at sea. Fortunately we are only an hour's sail from the Bahamas so that is a possibility. Now I have to learn how to drive a boat, or at least, how to dock a boat. I don't want to show up at a restaurant and crash into the dock or another boat. They might decide not to serve me dinner.
> 
> I got a full 40 minutes of knitting today during lunch! I am halfway through the repeats for chart 3 of the sock. One more chart, #4, with only one repeat and then the bind off and I have a pair!!


I knew there was a word for that! Thanks. That is really great to be so close to the Bahamas. Will you need a passport for such a short jaunt? And isn't that great too to be able to go to a restaurant by boat? 
So glad you are making progress with your second sock. Since the first sock I ever knit was a single sock I decided to learn to do 2 at a time so that I wouldn't chance that becoming a habit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...the first sock I ever knit was a single sock ...


Do you mean an orphan sock?
;-)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl by Douglas Hill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-forever-shawl
> 
> Lily by Izznit Knits
> ...


Oh I love that Emily Brooks one and have saved it to my library. Maybe to be modified as a small shawl.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Do you mean an orphan sock?
> ;-)


YES! Poor thing. It is somewhere mixed in with my stash. It is made with only 30% wool so I won't take the time to frog - it came out too tight as well. Now I know I can try on socks while knitting and before I get too far and frog to start again to fit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am loving working with it! Don't want to put it down. 3 rounds into the panels now.


Now isn't that a lovely difference from the black scarf. 

THanks, Jane. Lily and Emily brooks are in my library now. I am really tempted by the girls wine night one. Ok, it will go in my library. I love it as a skirt. 

Last night when I sat down to knit, I had 4 UFO's that I took turns at-sock, mohair lace shawl, Old Flames and Shipwreck. I had never done that before. It made for an interesting knit.  As soon as I get far enough along, I will post pictures. 

I had a chuckle over that poor orphaned sock.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> YES! Poor thing. It is somewhere mixed in with my stash. It is made with only 30% wool so I won't take the time to frog - it came out too tight as well. Now I know I can try on socks while knitting and before I get too far and frog to start again to fit.


Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!

ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I love that Emily Brooks one and have saved it to my library. Maybe to be modified as a small shawl.


I agree Chris. Thank you, Jane :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, that red is still so pretty! Glad you are back to it and enjoying working on it. Bet the silk is looking great too

What a great idea Eliabeth. I just took a closer look at your avatar. He is so very cute and useful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> What a great idea Eliabeth. I just took a closer look at your avatar. He is so very cute and useful!


Thanks, Caryn! I am just a big kid at heart. Have a friend who is a kindergarten teacher who says I have more cool toys than her whole school. :-D Mostly, I have puppets!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!
> 
> ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


Ok, this is my favorite post of all time.  Add another name to your list, Elizabeth. Puppet Master.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, this is my favorite post of all time.  Add another name to your list, Elizabeth. Puppet Master.


I think my by-line is becoming overburdened! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Caryn! I am just a big kid at heart. Have a friend who is a kindergarten teacher who says I have more cool toys than her whole school. :-D Mostly, I have puppets!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, going to try one more time...I unwatched...now I am posting again...just to say Hi and maybe, maybe, I will get alerts.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great evening Ronie. And lunches too, bonus! 

Elizabeth, love the play on words for your puppet.

My last socks were TAAT on DPN's, have not tried Magic Loop yet. I opted to do only one sock at a time for the MKAL as I wanted a chance to enter the drawing and you need at least one sock completed. And I started after clue 2 had been released so had to knit like the wind (or a zephyr for me). No call or email yet so I am thinking I did not win. But I do have a nice sock and 3/4 

DFL, I find if you click on the email link every time you get it, the system keeps you in the watch loop. If I want to stop getting notices about a thread I just ignore the email and they stop coming. Does that make sense?

Happy knitting all,

Melanie

ps - did I miss the fiber festival photos?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great evening Ronie. And lunches too, bonus!
> 
> Elizabeth, love the play on words for your puppet.
> 
> ...


yes, it does....also, I have been doing some viewing from my iPhone, and that may be the problem...I am getting the notices again...yeah


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am loving working with it! Don't want to put it down. 3 rounds into the panels now.


That sure makes sense to me. When I made the little baby size version, I loved that the stitch patterns were changing all of the time and there was always something new to look forward to.

It is going to be so beautiful, Julie!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Okay, going to try one more time...I unwatched...now I am posting again...just to say Hi and maybe, maybe, I will get alerts.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


I haven't gotten any KP alerts in over a year. I get the daily digest email in the morning, but that is it. I just tune into KP and work from there. Admin is not dealing with this problem it seems.

Edit: i don't use I-phones or anything other than my computer for internet. I have had this issue with a PC and a Mac so it is clearly a KP issue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I think my by-line is becoming overburdened! :lol:


I think you have great humor and whimsy, and courage. Agree that too much of a by-line can detract, but now you have a great choice of descriptives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The recipient is very happy with it though!



eshlemania said:


> Now isn't that a lovely difference from the black scarf.
> 
> THanks, Jane. Lily and Emily brooks are in my library now. I am really tempted by the girls wine night one. Ok, it will go in my library. I love it as a skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Elizabeth, Puppet Master, more tools than the whole school. A kindergarten teacher would know about these things. 

That sounds like a lovely evening of knitting, Bev.

Homemade lasagna leftovers. YUMM!!! Enjoy, Ronie. 

DFL, that same thing happens to me if I do not click on the link.

Thanks for the patterns, Jane. Those cowls and collars are interesting to examine. Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think you have great humor and whimsy, and courage. Agree that too much of a by-line can detract, but now you have a great choice of descriptives.


Great humor, whimsy, and courage are how I have gotten through life!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Caryn!



sisu said:


> Julie, that red is still so pretty! Glad you are back to it and enjoying working on it. Bet the silk is looking great too
> 
> What a great idea Eliabeth. I just took a closer look at your avatar. He is so very cute and useful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sure makes sense to me. When I made the little baby size version, I loved that the stitch patterns were changing all of the time and there was always something new to look forward to.
> 
> It is going to be so beautiful, Julie!!!


I sure hope it will be!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like you had a great dinner outing.

Finally can report getting back to my sweater project. Got a longer 47" cord on Sunday? and drove up county to a knitting shop that I have been wanting to visit for some time now. They did not have the metal tips I wanted so am trying the Knit Pick birch tips. The jury is still out on them. Really want Addi Long Tips--they are my favs of all the ones tried so far. Their click connection is much more secure that the Knit Picks which never seem to tighten properly. Do others have this experience with Knit Picks?

I also found some different stitch markers--the unsoldered brass rings that had previously been mentioned and some more T pins--not sure if they are rust proof.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Great humor, whimsy, and courage are how I have gotten through life!


They are excellent tools to have in your belt. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally can report getting back to my sweater project. Got a longer 47" cord on Sunday? and drove up county to a knitting shop that I have been wanting to visit for some time now. They did not have the metal tips I wanted so am trying the Knit Pick birch tips. The jury is still out on them. Really want Addi Long Tips--they are my favs of all the ones tried so far. Their click connection is much more secure that the Knit Picks which never seem to tighten properly. Do others have this experience with Knit Picks?


I have the birch tips from KnitPicks and really like them. I find that I have to really crank down on the join to get it to stay. A couple of times I have had to get out the sand paper to smooth some rough spots, but they work really well for me otherwise and are my "go to" needles.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> ........ so am trying the Knit Pick birch tips. The jury is still out on them. Really want Addi Long Tips--they are my favs of all the ones tried so far. Their click connection is much more secure that the Knit Picks which never seem to tighten properly. Do others have this experience with Knit Picks?


When I use the tightening tool I NEVER have had a problem with them becoming undone. If I am in a hurry and don't bother for a short project - I have to watch it. I must have bought my Knit Picks at a good time in history because I have not any problems with them. I much prefer my Knit Picks needles to my Addi Clicks because of the tips. For me, the better tips far out weights the "click" tightening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl by Douglas Hill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-forever-shawl
> 
> Lily by Izznit Knits
> ...


Thanks, Jane! Those are all lovely and now saved in my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Ronie. I have copied and saved the charts so I can start planning properly now.


Your welcome!!! I am glad I was able to help


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DFL, I find if you click on the email link every time you get it, the system keeps you in the watch loop. If I want to stop getting notices about a thread I just ignore the email and they stop coming. Does that make sense?


That's how I do it, too, and it seems to work well for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Making good headway, Julie. Unfortunate that you had to backtrack, though. Clear sailing now, I hope.


I've got my fingers crossed for you Julie no more going backwards 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl by Douglas Hill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-forever-shawl
> 
> Lily by Izznit Knits
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!
> 
> ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


I love this!!! I was wondering about your avatar!! Now I wonder what I can find in my UFO's that I can make into something else.. I normally frog but somethings I don't want to frog.. so I hold onto them thinking I'll do something with them at some time  thanks for the great idea..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!
> 
> ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


That's brilliant . What a great idea . And I love only one kenitter 😄
Sonja


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I love this!!! I was wondering about your avatar!! Now I wonder what I can find in my UFO's that I can make into something else.. I normally frog but somethings I don't want to frog.. so I hold onto them thinking I'll do something with them at some time  thanks for the great idea..


Glad I could be of help! I throw everything - little bitty balls of leftover yarn, swatches, buttons off old and worn out shirts that are being torn into rags, etc. - into boxes for my puppet making. I have almost as big a puppet 'stash' of boxes as I do yarn stash! :-D :-D


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That's brilliant . What a great idea . And I love only one kenitter 😄
> Sonja


Thanks! Since he is made entirely of handspun, I am rather protective of him and he does not get to travel with me. He has lots of puppet friends at home to keep him company, though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL I have this problem all the time.. and I do click on the links in my emails.. I don't know where the glitch is but it is frustrating.. when I don't get a notice every day I go to "My Posts" at the top of the page and scroll to the last entry in LP.. its the only thing on KP I read anymore.. so its easy for me to sort through.. I think we may of lost Vermont Mary because of this problem.. its sad too... I wish KP would take responsibility for this but I guess they have so many members now that they can loose a few here and there .

Well I should of known this would of happened... as soon as I place my order for yarn it goes on sale.. I had the gift card for 2 or 3 weeks looking for the best buy and the yarn I wanted.. and it is now .50 a skein cheaper.. just days after I ordered too  Oh well. Maybe I should keep a diary of when yarns go on sale.. I should of know Memorial day would of been one of those times... Note to self... Fathers Day, 4th of July, Labor Day. LOL I don't know if yarn will go on sale then but I'm going to keep my eyes opened...LOL

Tanya I use those Knit Pick needles all the time... they are also my 'Go To' needles.. I have only had a problem with them not staying together when I think I don't need the key.. I always tighten them with the key and have not had a issue.. I have even used a paper clip and a straight pin!! they work too... if these tips aren't just the way you like them.. then you could always taper them the way your want with some fine grade sand paper then a light- VERY light coat of nail polish or better yet some bee's wax.. then buff to a shine.. I have not had to alter my tips.. the only tips I have altered this way are my bamboo ones.. and I used bee's wax.. 

Thanks for the patterns Jane!! 3 are now in my library.. I know me and I would never (at this time ) make the large skirt type one.. although it is lovely


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Snap! I was just writing how you can use a small paper clip in lieu of the key for Knit Picks when Ronie wrote the same thing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!
> 
> ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


Love yout inventivness (sp?)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Snap! I was just writing how you can use a small paper clip in lieu of the key for Knit Picks when Ronie wrote the same thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Are Knit picks the same as KnitPro over here. If so, I love their Karbonz - lovely pointy tips, not so slippery as all metal, but more so than wood. My only problem with them is the black cord when using dark yarn. If buying just the tips they do connect with the rosewood interchangable cords.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Great humor, whimsy, and courage are how I have gotten through life!


:thumbup: :thumbup: It shows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


I was going to ask when I first saw it if it was Luke SkyWalker.
Great that he serves a useful purpose.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was going to ask when I first saw it if it was Luke SkyWalker.
> Great that he serves a useful purpose.


Luke would have darker hair! :-D Only One KeNitter did do well in classes I taught because I always knew where to find my 'tools' and he is so unusual in a knitting class that he makes everyone laugh and so lightens up everyone who is stressing about learning something new. Rita Buchanan uses a beaver finger puppet when she teaches spinning classes for the same reason - it gets everyone to laugh and lighten up. Puppets are great stress relievers!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: It shows.


   :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Love yout inventivness (sp?)


Thanks! Puppets keep me sane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


That's funny Bev made me laugh 
Sonja


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


LOL! that is good!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


Love this color. Very nicely done Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


Good one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl ...


Excellent! I bet that you have a big smile on your face when you look at it. You are allowed to be proud!


> I will definitely try another one ...


Stick around - we'll provide lots of temptation ... I mean inspiration.
;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Stick around - we'll provide lots of temptation ... I mean inspiration.
> ;-)


Thank you Jane and Melanie.I've already succumbed to temptation er inspiration and downloaded patterns for 4 shawls and 3 scarves and I'm going to try doilies too 😄
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, that is so beautiful. Many congratulations.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Strawberry Fields Forever Shawl by Douglas Hill
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-fields-forever-shawl


Like Ronie with Christopher Robin's song, does anyone have Strawberry Fields Forever stuck in their head? I think it was a Beatles song in the late '60's.

Thanks for bringing back some memories. I may have to make this one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is so beautiful. Many congratulations.


Thank you Norma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you Julie no more going backwards
> Sonja


Should be straight forward from now- just a matter of interpreting the charts, which with a Guernsey is easy, I have mostly two options, with a cable repeating.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, that is so beautiful. Many congratulations.


Yes, Sonja, for sure!!! from me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


That is looking so good, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Yes, Sonja, for sure!!! from me too


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... does anyone have Strawberry Fields Forever stuck in their head? I think it was a Beatles song in the late '60's.....


Yes - might have been why I checked it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so good, Sonja!


Thank you Julie I'm pleased with it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I'm pleased with it
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


That is so pretty and a great color to go with a lot of outfits!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Please do not let orphan socks get lost in your stash. They are all alone, poor things! I give them a 'do' (strands of yarn or fiber or crocheted/knitted 'curls') and a bit of accessory (scarf, shawl, tie, etc.) and button eyes and let them perform as hand puppets. They get to be crowd pleasers! Many a cranky child has been set to laughing while I waited in airport waiting areas when I pulled simple sock puppets out of my carry-on and began to play. Overstressed parents and other passengers appreciate it and I LOVE to play with puppets, so all is good!
> 
> ETA: My avatar is one of my knitted puppets - Only One KeNitter, cousin to Obi Wan Kenobi. He carries knitting/crocheting supplies in his tool belt. :-D


OH, I knew there had to be a special story behind that puppet!!! Love that Obi Wan is his cousin. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


Gorgeous!
and may the yarn be with you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Gorgeous!
> and may the yarn be with you!


Always! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very funny Bev!!! your husband has a great sense of humor 

Very nice Sonja!! your hooked now... no more plain stocking knit for you ... and you did such a nice job!! I love it..

Great mits Elizabeth... they are so pretty in both colors.. and thumb styles..

Linda your thinking of Knitters Pride.. they have the Karbonz and the black cords.. Knit Picks has the purple cords and the now aqua colored ones.. I love my size 7 Karbonz.. and your right the tips are nice and sharp.. 

Well I ran out of time knitting to take pictures.. who knows what this evening will bring.. maybe I'll get it taken then..  have a great day all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry ...


Exquisite, Ezlizabeth!!
Great display photos.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great mits Elizabeth... they are so pretty in both colors.. and thumb styles..


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Exquisite, Ezlizabeth!!
> Great display photos.


Thanks, Jane! I'm trying to upgrade my photography skills a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> That is so pretty and a great color to go with a lot of outfits!


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


They are beautiful and the colours are so pretty . I love them 
Sonja


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful and the colours are so pretty . I love them
> Sonja


I will give your thanks to my stash, which deserves all the credit for the colours! :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Sonja!! your hooked now... no more plain stocking knit for you ... and you did such a nice job!! I love it..
> 
> Thank you Ronie yes I will definitely make another one
> Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


It's lovely, Sonja!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


Very well done Sonja! The pattern is showing so well! Guess you got the blocking down now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Like Ronie with Christopher Robin's song, does anyone have Strawberry Fields Forever stuck in their head? I think it was a Beatles song in the late '60's.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back some memories. I may have to make this one.


I do now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


Really lovely pattern, Elizabeth!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love all the Star War Knitting jokes&#128516;. Good laughs!

Elizabeth, I really like those mitts and have the pattern now! Beautiful design. They will be fun to make!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I do now!


That's what happened to me too 😄and I can't stop singing it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Very well done Sonja! The pattern is showing so well! Guess you got the blocking down now!


Thank you and thank you Pam . Blocking took two goes as I think I took it off the mat to early the first time 
Sonja


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sonja--you did good girl on that shawl. So glad you are happy with it. Now there is no need to be intimidated by doing others.

Toni/Pam/Ronie--thanks for the feedback on the Knit Picks interchangeable. My problem is that they don't tighten up with the tool. How to do hold the needle so it doesn't turn while tightening? I have tried several things. My fingers are pretty strong but even with a rubber gripper, it seems I cannot hold the needle firm enough to get the tightening done. I am ready to send them all back as it become a constant fight to retighten the tips while knitting.

Elizabeth--have already commented on you mitts which are great, so let me comment on the interesting photography, another weakness in my skill set.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Really lovely pattern, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Love all the Star War Knitting jokes😄. Good laughs!
> 
> Elizabeth, I really like those mitts and have the pattern now! Beautiful design. They will be fun to make!


Thanks! They go really fast. I only gave my testers a week to do one mitt to test the pattern and they were done with both mitts in two days!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--have already commented on you mitts which are great, so let me comment on the interesting photography, another weakness in my skill set.


I always have grand ideas of how I want to photograph my designs, but then it just seems like too much work. This just called out for something simple but elegant, so called a couple of friends and they came through with pearls, old photos and rings. I remembered I had the flowered skirt in a pile of skirts to be cut up to be woven into rag rugs and dragged it out for the background for the green gloves (I don't wear skirts anymore so they might as well become something else useful, right?).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I introduced my DH to Only One Keknitter. He said, "The yarn is strong in this one."


 :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


Nice work, Sonja and a very pretty colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


Bought it. Such a pretty pattern, I can see Christmas gift making in my future.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Roni
Linda your thinking of Knitters Pride.. they have the Karbonz and the black cords.. Knit Picks has the purple cords and the now aqua colored ones.. I love my size 7 Karbonz.. and your right the tips are nice and sharp.. :)
Well I ran out of time knitting to take pictures.. who knows what this evening will bring.. maybe I'll get it taken then.. :) have a great day all :)[/quote said:


> Thanks for the info, Ronie, I hadn't heard of Knitters Pride.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Bought it. Such a pretty pattern, I can see Christmas gift making in my future.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"The yarn is strong in this one." That's too good, Bev!!! My dogs were wondering what I was chuckling about. 

What a great way to use puppets, Elizabeth! He is a fun one. 

Sonja, your shawl is BEAUTIFUL!!! Your stitching is perfect. The color is so peaceful and soothing. It really shows off the stitch pattern wonderfully. You go, girl!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


What a lovely way to display your mits, Elizabeth! :thumbup:

Edit: They are now in my pattern library/stash. Thank you, Elizabeth. They are so pretty!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jane and Melanie.I've already succumbed to temptation er inspiration and downloaded patterns for 4 shawls and 3 scarves and I'm going to try doilies too 😄
> Sonja


OOOOHHH, Sonja!!! You've done it now!!! You are getting as bad, er, I mean good, as the rest of us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> "The yarn is strong in this one." That's too good, Bev!!! My dogs were wondering what I was chuckling about.
> 
> What a great way to use puppets, Elizabeth! He is a fun one.
> 
> Sonja, your shawl is BEAUTIFUL!!! Your stitching is perfect. The color is so peaceful and soothing. It really shows off the stitch pattern wonderfully. You go, girl!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni , Linda and Tanya . It really was an easy pattern to knit 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni/Pam/Ronie--thanks for the feedback on the Knit Picks interchangeable. My problem is that they don't tighten up with the tool. How to do hold the needle so it doesn't turn while tightening? I have tried several things. My fingers are pretty strong but even with a rubber gripper, it seems I cannot hold the needle firm enough to get the tightening done. I am ready to send them all back as it become a constant fight to retighten the tips while knitting.


I just hold the needle with one hand and tighten with the other. Sad to say, but maybe this is a bad set and needs to go back to KnitPicks.  How disappointing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I always have grand ideas of how I want to photograph my designs, but then it just seems like too much work. This just called out for something simple but elegant, so called a couple of friends and they came through with pearls, old photos and rings. I remembered I had the flowered skirt in a pile of skirts to be cut up to be woven into rag rugs and dragged it out for the background for the green gloves (I don't wear skirts anymore so they might as well become something else useful, right?).


Nice how that came together for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Toni , Linda and Tanya . It really was an easy pattern to knit
> Sonja


And it worked--got you over the intimidation hump. So now you are on your way with the rest of us OCD, uh, passionate knitters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just hold the needle with one hand and tighten with the other. Sad to say, but maybe this is a bad set and needs to go back to KnitPicks.  How disappointing.


thanks for the support, but I think it is me. I have replaced cords with no difference. bought a 47's cord this week and new tips, the birch ones. they seem to screw on more tightly but the tool does not seem to even turn the ferule on the bottom i have much better luck with Addi's and Hiyas. It has something to do with how I am holding the tip I think but .......


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And it worked--got you over the intimidation hump. So now you are on your way with the rest of us OCD, uh, passionate knitters.


Yep, that would be it - passionate knitters! One of my daughters snapped a photo of me knitting on the way to church Sunday morning, then took a selfie of all three of our "kids" out of focus bouncing down the gravel road. "Passionate" is a good word.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> thanks for the support, but I think it is me. I have replaced cords with no difference. bought a 47's cord this week and new tips, the birch ones. they seem to screw on more tightly but the tool does not seem to even turn the ferule on the bottom i have much better luck with Addi's and Hiyas. It has something to do with how I am holding the tip I think but .......


Well, you sure did try to make them work for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just hold the needle with one hand and tighten with the other. Sad to say, but maybe this is a bad set and needs to go back to KnitPicks.  How disappointing.


That's what I do, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


I love it in the mint.  Excellent pictures.

Toni, glad to know that I am not the only one who knits on the way too and from church. 

Now, Sonja, you are initiated and are a part of this select group of . . .umm. . .'dedicated'. . .umm. . passionate almost works. . .umm. . .crazy ladies who knit with great dedication and passion. There, that should do it. 

Yes, DH has a great sense of humor. We like to laugh.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love it in the mint.  Excellent pictures.
> 
> Toni, glad to know that I am not the only one who knits on the way too and from church.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Feeling good tonight; great yoga practice, huuby cooked the evening meal and my shawl is knitting up nicely. Sorry i can't pin out the full circle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Feeling good tonight; great yoga practice, huuby cooked the evening meal and my shawl is knitting up nicely. Sorry i can't pin out the full circle.


Thst is beautiful, Linda!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We had a long rainy drive down to the beach. It rained almost all the way from Northern Virginia to Virginia Beach. It has stopped raining but the winds are gusting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. I am planning to rise early to see the sunrise, hopefully.

Here is the view from our room. One deserted beach, but in the next day or so it will probably be packed!

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Gorgeous color and beautiful shawl Linda! Did you tell us what pattern that was? I could have missed it as some days I try to read through all the posts so fast that I don't remember anything.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We had a long rainy drive down to the beach. It rained almost all the way from Northern Virginia to Virginia Beach. It has stopped raining but the winds are gusting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. I am planning to rise early to see the sunrise, hopefully.
> 
> Here is the view from our room. One deserted beach, but in the next day or so it will probably be packed!
> 
> Sue


Ahh, being at the ocean is always nice, even if it is rainy or cloudy. Those are good days to look for shells.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...my shawl is knitting up nicely...


Looking great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your shawl is going to be so pretty, Linda! Enjoy your peaceful evening. 

What a tremendous view of the ocean, Sue!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, your shawl is looking gorgeous. Love the color.

Sue, thanks for the view of the ocean. Enjoy!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda your shawl will be beautiful just from what we can see so far.

Great wide beach Sue. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Here's my finished shawl I've got it to the size I want and I'm happy with it I've managed to open up the pattern to the way I want it . I want to thank you all for encouraging me to make my first shawl . I will definitely try another one
> Sonja


It's beautiful Sonja, great job. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I finally have the Lady Grace Fingerless Gloves on Ravelry and have posted in the designer's thread here on KP. Here is the link for those who wanted it. I have put it on discount through Monday as an added incentive.  I have added pics: the cream gloves have the picot thumb and the green gloves have the straight thumb - knitter's choice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lady-grace-fingerless-gloves


Beautiful Gloves Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Feeling good tonight; great yoga practice, huuby cooked the evening meal and my shawl is knitting up nicely. Sorry i can't pin out the full circle.


It's beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We had a long rainy drive down to the beach. It rained almost all the way from Northern Virginia to Virginia Beach. It has stopped raining but the winds are gusting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. I am planning to rise early to see the sunrise, hopefully.
> 
> Here is the view from our room. One deserted beach, but in the next day or so it will probably be packed!
> 
> Sue


Love the ocean, have a wonderful time Sue. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Feeling good tonight; great yoga practice, huuby cooked the evening meal and my shawl is knitting up nicely. Sorry i can't pin out the full circle.


Sounds like a great day. nice start to a very pretty shawl pattern. Love the color and the bead placement so far. What pattern is this again?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, hope the weather clears up for you tomorrow. You have a great ocean view from your window - enjoy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--your new shawl looks spectacular. Love that variegated plum color which is how it shows on my computer. Hope you have a relaxing evening.

Sue--have a great time at the beach. This week we had a bit of rain up here and yesterday and today the temps have dropped 20-25 degrees. Hopefully you are south enough for warmer weather. The beach looks so peaceful.

Toni/Pam--There is really no big deal to tightening the Knit Picks tips and I do the same as both of you, but cannot seem to get a tight enough grip on the tips to prevent them from turning in my hand. Very strange since my hands are pretty strong. I must be missing something that no one else is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We had a long rainy drive down to the beach. It rained almost all the way from Northern Virginia to Virginia Beach. It has stopped raining but the winds are gusting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. I am planning to rise early to see the sunrise, hopefully.
> 
> Here is the view from our room. One deserted beach, but in the next day or so it will probably be packed!
> 
> Sue


Wonderful view! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Jane! I'm trying to upgrade my photography skills a bit.


And it show's.. I love the pearls.. so pretty and delicate..

and yes Tricia I did have the song run through my head.. we seem to be pretty musical this week


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that is a drag.. but not all needles are great for all people.. I would love the Addis but they are shinny metal and I can't seem to work with that.. It is such a problem that I might have to knit the doily that Belle gave us with my bamboo needles.. I don't know if they will be right or not..because they are the cheap ones with the tubing like cables, but the #1 needle I have is reflecting so bad back into my eyes that I am blinded by it..  I might have to find a better grade needle in #1 and #2's that is not the shinny metal.. I do wish that Knit Picks or Knitters Pride would adopt the old way of coating the metal needles with the colors with a matted look to them.. I'd buy up several needles in fixed cords and lengths 

Linda I think those two company's are the same.. off the top of my head I can't remember the needles you have.. but Knitters Pride have the black cords.. and they are excellent needles.. my problem is that I need to buy them from a LYS and not over the internet.. LYS's are hard to find around here.. there is one about 30 miles from here but she is majorly expensive and the one up the Coast from us deals in Addis 
Your shawl is looking so pretty.. I love the color and the design.. 

Elizabeth I am learning so much from you!! who would of thought to have used a old skirt!!! hmmm I have a few old skirts too  I may just pull them out of the closet!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--your new shawl looks spectacular. Love that variegated plum color which is how it shows on my computer. Hope you have a relaxing evening.
> 
> Sue--have a great time at the beach. This week we had a bit of rain up here and yesterday and today the temps have dropped 20-25 degrees. Hopefully you are south enough for warmer weather. The beach looks so peaceful.
> 
> Toni/Pam--There is really no big deal to tightening the Knit Picks tips and I do the same as both of you, but cannot seem to get a tight enough grip on the tips to prevent them from turning in my hand. Very strange since my hands are pretty strong. I must be missing something that no one else is.


I wonder if you are putting the key in the right hole?? I am sure you are but there are 2 holes on the needles... if I don't have my glasses on I will try to use the other one.. just for the record I am sure you are using the right hole.. are you putting the key all the way through the hole? or just inside the hole.. it need to go all the way. I put the key half way through so I have both sides to twist.. either way I think they are just not a good fit for you!! like I said before.. and thats ok because there are so many brands to choose from.. its is why I did the Try Me needles before I bought my set..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I hope you having a wonderful time.. and getting lots of rest... lots of long walks on the beach and great food and lots of great fun!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Linda your shawl is looking great and I really like the colour you have chosen 

Sue hope the weather cooperates and you have a fantastic time at the beach 
We only live 15 to 35 minutes away from the coast depending which direction we go . Some really nice coastline and little villages to visit 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your shawl looks wonderful, Linda. Those beads are perfect for for your wonderful yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks a wonderful but windswept beach :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We had a long rainy drive down to the beach. It rained almost all the way from Northern Virginia to Virginia Beach. It has stopped raining but the winds are gusting. Tomorrow is supposed to be nice. I am planning to rise early to see the sunrise, hopefully.
> 
> Here is the view from our room. One deserted beach, but in the next day or so it will probably be packed!
> 
> Sue


Looks lovely, Sue. have a good time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Gorgeous color and beautiful shawl Linda! Did you tell us what pattern that was? I could have missed it as some days I try to read through all the posts so fast that I don't remember anything.


Thank you, Chris and Pam too. It is a Rosemary Hill pattern (paid for) called Fiori Autunnali. It was originally released as a Craftsy class and I have waited a long time for the pattern alone to be released. It was my birthday present rom my daughter.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya that is a drag.. but not all needles are great for all people.. I would love the Addis but they are shinny metal and I can't seem to work with that.. It is such a problem that I might have to knit the doily that Belle gave us with my bamboo needles.. I don't know if they will be right or not..because they are the cheap ones with the tubing like cables, but the #1 needle I have is reflecting so bad back into my eyes that I am blinded by it..  I might have to find a better grade needle in #1 and #2's that is not the shinny metal.. I do wish that Knit Picks or Knitters Pride would adopt the old way of coating the metal needles with the colors with a matted look to them.. I'd buy up several needles in fixed cords and lengths ............
> 
> i am beginning to think my skin may be too slick and can't hold the tips firmly enough. That sounds bizarre, but I have run out of thoughts. Having my own visual sensitivities to light and motion, I can appreciate yours with the reflections from the metal. Funnily, that is not a problem for my princess-and-the-pea eyes. Trying the birch tips from Knit Picks, am not liking their action very much--too much drag. Altho, their tips have a great point and are picking up the fine carry along thread being used with the cotton yarn very nicely. It is good that there are so many options available.
> 
> Btw, I do use the correct hole on the Knit Picks. The tool only fits in one of the holes. I wanted these needles for the second hole for lifelines but I don't do lifelines so it is a moot point to have them. If I can find my 2 missing tips, I think I will try to return the set and will then have only the fixed cords in very small sizes and the new 47" cord and birch tips. Would then invest in the smaller Addi sizes. Would love to try the Signature needles which look beautiful when seen used in youtube videos. Now those are very pricey. The Knit Pick Karbonz tips were also very pricey--$18 for a #6 tip. This is the one time I wish I had gift givers in my life!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of the sunrise. The last pic shows a couple of birds. In the second is a ship that left Norfolk, silhouetted by the sun.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those photos make me wish I was there. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is going to be a nice day!


Normaedern said:


> Sue, those photos make me wish I was there. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is going to be a nice day!


YAY, good for you! Have fun Sue and thanks for the glorious sunrise photo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Now they are setting up tents for some "celebrate summer" event. I guess this Memorial Day weekend is the official start to summer vacation time. We are getting ready to take our walk to get breakfast.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> YAY, good for you! Have fun Sue and thanks for the glorious sunrise photo.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sight to wake up to Sue. Thanks for sharing the ocean sunrise pictures.

I know this conversation was a while back, but just saw this poison ivy remedy article. 
http://theessentialherbal.blogspot.com/2012/05/poison-ivy-remedyeasy.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, if your fingers are too slick, have you tried using one of those matt jar openers. Use it on the needle side while tightening with the key.

Sue, Sue, Sue, oh, enjoy your time at the ocean. If we hadn't already reserved our spot for camping this summer, your pictures just might have started me walking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, those photos make me wish I was there. :thumbup:


Me too. Looks so beautiful, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Chris and Pam too. It is a Rosemary Hill pattern (paid for) called Fiori Autunnali. It was originally released as a Craftsy class and I have waited a long time for the pattern alone to be released. It was my birthday present rom my daughter.


A lovely present and will be so beautiful when you have completed it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Jane, Toni, Bev, Mel, Ros, Sisu, Ronie, Sonja, Norma and Tanya.
Tanya, I think you are picking the colour up correctly as the shade is "Plum Crumble". - and it is as yummy as it sounds.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, those photos make me wish I was there. :thumbup:


Me, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, it is clear that you represent the Lace Party on this ocean beach. So that means you must enjoy it to the fullest! Deport yourself with sponteneity and joy! Use this to refresh your soul and body. We charge you with this duty.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


Those look great, kaixixang!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

love those colors KX, shows movement.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


That is stunning, kaixixang!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are some pics of the sunrise. The last pic shows a couple of birds. In the second is a ship that left Norfolk, silhouetted by the sun.
> 
> Sue


We are so lucky to live in a beautiful world.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is stunning, kaixixang!


I agree!

The needle and thread pairing used --> #13 Boye hook, and #30 machine quilting thread in ecru (add 100 for actual fineness).
Worked out to 8 inches from point-to-point.

Pattern called for --> Milward's #10 hook, and #30 thread (crochet cotton) of 3 possible shades of white, ecru, or cream.
Supposed to be 13 inches from point-to-point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is stunning, kaixixang!


I agree.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous work, Kaixixang!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, those photos make me wish I was there. :thumbup:


Me too Sue. Beautiful photos. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


Gorgeous kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Me too. Looks so beautiful, Sue.


Me three, absolutely beautiful pictures looks like it's going to be a lovely day . Have a lovely time Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another beautiful doily KX. You do lovely work.

Thanks for the photos Sue. Enjoy your getaway


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those look great, kaixixang!


Gorgeous and such a lovely colour 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. &#128158;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


Such a gorgeous doily . Beautiful work . I love it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


Still photogenic, though!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still photogenic, though!


Thank you Julie. I can see those little red cheeks.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. I can see those little red cheeks.💞


 :|  He is being very brave.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :|  He is being very brave.


Definitely!!! 💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


Oh poor Jackson , he still looks gorgeous even with rosy red cheeks . Hope bothersome teeth come through soon 
Sonja


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Oh poor Jackson , he still looks gorgeous even with rosy red cheeks . Hope bothersome teeth come through soon
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I hope so too!!!💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Gloves Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey has gone to priority #2 as I swatch for my daughter's shrug I have promised. Hate swatching, but I am uncertain of the yarn gauge- no ball bands, from an abandoned project that was too large, going back too many years..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


He's such a great little guy!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth I am learning so much from you!! who would of thought to have used a old skirt!!! hmmm I have a few old skirts too  I may just pull them out of the closet!


I keep a bag of skirts and tee shirts by my knitting chair. When my hands get too tired from knitting, I can just grab the scissors _(why is that word plural? Is it because it has two blades that come together to make it work? Same with pants - does two legs justify the pluralization of a word? But, I digress!)_ and spend a few minutes cutting strips. When I have spare time - what a novel concept! - I will get some rag rugs woven. Easy peasy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's such a great little guy!


Thank you Pam, I think so too!!!💞


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are some pics of the sunrise. The last pic shows a couple of birds. In the second is a ship that left Norfolk, silhouetted by the sun.
> 
> Sue


Such a beautiful, peaceful, scene! I hope you enjoy your weekend spectacularly!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


Stunning!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I wonder if you are putting the key in the right hole?? I am sure you are but there are 2 holes on the needles... if I don't have my glasses on I will try to use the other one.. just for the record I am sure you are using the right hole.. are you putting the key all the way through the hole? or just inside the hole.. it need to go all the way...


Good point, Ronie! It is very important to get the key in the right hole. I make sure that it goes all of the way through, poking out the other side, then I twist on it. Sometimes I have to double check to make sure I have everything lined up correctly also.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Good thoughts to an end of teething soon for Jackson!

I am now caught up to 189. Now computer goes down until walls are painted/desk is replaced, whichever comes first.

Y'all try to stay out of mischief ('try' being the operative word here, for there is little hope when we delve into lace patterns - too enticing!).

Those traveling for the holiday in the US this weekend, please stay safe!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are some pics of the sunrise. The last pic shows a couple of birds. In the second is a ship that left Norfolk, silhouetted by the sun.
> 
> Sue


What a wonderful way to start your day, Sue! :thumbup: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Good thoughts to an end of teething soon for Jackson!
> 
> I am now caught up to 189. Now computer goes down until walls are painted/desk is replaced, whichever comes first.
> 
> ...


Thank you Elizabeth.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Trying the birch tips from Knit Picks, am not liking their action very much--too much drag. Altho, their tips have a great point and are picking up the fine carry along thread being used with the cotton yarn very nicely. It is good that there are so many options available.
> 
> Btw, I do use the correct hole on the Knit Picks. The tool only fits in one of the holes. I wanted these needles for the second hole for lifelines but I don't do lifelines so it is a moot point to have them. If I can find my 2 missing tips, I think I will try to return the set and will then have only the fixed cords in very small sizes and the new 47" cord and birch tips. Would then invest in the smaller Addi sizes. Would love to try the Signature needles which look beautiful when seen used in youtube videos. Now those are very pricey. The Knit Pick Karbonz tips were also very pricey--$18 for a #6 tip. This is the one time I wish I had gift givers in my life!


I thought the second hole for life lines was such a wonderful idea, until they captured all of my SM's. :shock: That wasn't any help to me.  But I really like my birch tips and use them all of the time. I think the birch and the drag they have has helped me relax with my knitting. I don't worry so much about stitches falling off the needles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


Oh my gosh!!! KX, that scarf is sooooo pretty!!! I love the "movement" (someone else used that fantastic word!) of the blues. It is turning out so well! It looks like you must be getting really close to the end. I can't wait to see it finished!!! You go, girl!!! :thumbup:

I will contact Shirley about posting your photos. With the workshops closed now, I am not sure how that works.

Thank you for sharing your progress report!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not yet 10am and people are picking their spots on the beach already. We are back in our room, relaxing, and enjoying the view, and going to head on out for a walk in a little but. No rush!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not yet 10am and people are picking their spots on the beach already. We are back in our room, relaxing, and enjoying the view, and going to head on out for a walk in a little bit. No rush!

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a trooper Jackson is. I hope those teeth break through soon also. 

Will this be like the shrug you just made for yourself, Julie?

Happy Painting, Elizabeth! We will try our best to carry on.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It's not yet 10am and people are picking their spots on the beach already. We are back in our room, relaxing, and enjoying the view, and going to head on out for a walk in a little bit. No rush!
> 
> Sue


Enjoy!!! It would be so tempting to sit and listen to the waves all day.  And do some knitting, of course.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue thank you for the beautiful sunrise pictures!!! it looks like it will be a very busy weekend  I hope you can just kick back and enjoy!!

Kaixixang the scarf and doilys are very pretty.. I admire you ability to work with such fine threads.. and the scarfs yarn is working out great!! those shades of blue remind me of the sky!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That is stunning, kaixixang!


Completely and utterly stunning :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What a trooper Jackson is. I hope those teeth break through soon also.


Thank you Toni, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Finished this little Zigzag Sweater yesterday. It's supposed to be a picot cast on. I tried and it was not very neat, I need to practice it. So I just crocheted a picot edge when I had finished. Sorry ladies, not blocked, but probably should be.&#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


What a shame! In Welsh "Becod"! I do hope this naughty teeth pop through soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is a beautiful little sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I thought the second hole for life lines was such a wonderful idea, until they captured all of my SM's. :shock: That wasn't any help to me.  But I really like my birch tips and use them all of the time. I think the birch and the drag they have has helped me relax with my knitting. I don't worry so much about stitches falling off the needles.


I know right? LOL and I can't for the life of me figure out how to leave the cable in for a lifeline... I just continued to knit it out..LOL I guess the lifeline hole would be fine if you didn't need stitch markers.. like in a sleeve where you need to match the other side when seaming... or if you use those split stitch markers that might work.. I don't want them to be my main stitch markers because mine are big and I don't want to take a chance of a gap between my stitches!!

such a hard things for baby's to go through.. and it seems like they start teething so early and it goes on for so long!!

Enjoy your walk Sue.. it looks like a beautiful day!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> What a shame! In Welsh "Becod"! I do hope this naughty teeth pop through soon.


Thank you Norma, it's those naughty molars giving him the blues.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is a beautiful little sweater. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, it's a free pattern and this is the first size for a 1 year old. The sizes are for 1-5 years old.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty sweater Ros!! you did a great job with it..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty sweater Ros!! you did a great job with it..


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Now they are setting up tents for some "celebrate summer" event.


Weren't they doing the same thing when you were last year - was it the same time? I have a feeling that it was into June last year, though.

Lovely pic - looks like the clouds are almost sitting on the water.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade....


Great work, kaixixang


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished....


Beautiful work - a lovely centerpiece, kaixixang


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


Hope it doesn't treat him too badly.
He looks to be having a serious chat with his fluffy friend.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hope it doesn't treat him too badly.
> He looks to be having a serious chat with his fluffy friend.


Very serious Jane, probably saying "where's something to take away this pain?" 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... I can just grab the scissors (why is that word plural? Is it because it has two blades ...


It could very well be ... depending on its origins.
In French _un ciseau_ is a chisel while _des ciseaux_ (i.e. the plural) is scissors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Finished this little Zigzag Sweater yesterday....


Very pretty, Ros 


> So I just crocheted a picot edge...


To paraphrase Tanya, it is always good to have other tools in your arsenal. (I think my metaphor is a bit mixed.)


> Sorry ladies, not blocked, but probably should be.💞


Looks good to me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks good to me.


Thank you Jane. I'm happy with that!!!! 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was the monster trucks last year. We just left before all that started, than goodness. I think there more concert type of things right now. I've really been enjoying just sitting on our balcony, just sunning, and hoping to maybe glimpse some Dolphins swimming by like last year. My DH is taking a nap already. He was actually first up, but he is not usually up so early. I gave already started picking up some stitches for Seabird. My plan is to do that a little, relax a little etc. I gave already planned a few thing to do, like walking on the beach, maybe having us ride one if of those covered bike, take a walk out the pier which is not far from here,sit on the beach etc. hoping to go to a seafood restaurant for lunch that one of our daughters recommended. A lot of places are not open yet, or closing early. We were all psyched up for pizza and a little place jusr across the road, had picked up the menu earlier, but it was closed before 7pm, so settled for Chinese. It really was cold last night. Today it is warming up now, clear blue sky.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Weren't they doing the me thing when you were last year - was it the same time? I have a feeling that it was into June last year, though.
> 
> Lovely pic - looks like the clouds are almost sitting on the water.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Certainly plan to. These are quiet days on our own, before we head to the Outer Banks for a week, sharing a beach house with daughter and family. With two little ones, I am sure it will not be quiet, but we will enjoy that joyful Noise!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, it is clear that you represent the Lace Party on this ocean beach. So that means you must enjoy it to the fullest! Deport yourself with sponteneity and joy! Use this to refresh your soul and body. We charge you with this duty.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> TLL --> You have my permission to advance these to the parade...with the descriptions. You'll know which ones to add to.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Certainly plan to. These are quiet days on our own, before we head to the Outer Banks for a week, sharing a beach house with daughter and family. With two little ones, I am sure it will not be quiet, but we will enjoy that joyful Noise!
> 
> Sue


Sounds like you are having a wonderful time. That's great Sue and thanks for the lovely photos. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto,
Sue


Swedenme said:


> Such a gorgeous doily . Beautiful work . I love it
> Sonja


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya, it really was quite cold last night. Today it is supposed to be very pleasant and up in 70s. I rained all the way down from northern Virginia yesterday and really heavy rain. Hope that is all the rain we see for the next week.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Linda--
> 
> Sue--have a great time at the beach. This week we had a bit of rain up here and yesterday and today the temps have dropped 20-25 degrees. Hopefully you are south enough for warmer weather. The beach looks so peaceful.
> 
> Toni/Pam--There is really no big deal to tightening the Knit Picks tips and I do the same as both of you, but cannot seem to get a tight enough grip on the tips to prevent them from turning in my hand. Very strange since my hands are pretty strong. I must be missing something that no one else is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those look great, kaixixang!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Y'all try to stay out of mischief ('try' being the operative word here, for there is little hope when we delve into lace patterns - too enticing!).


Well behaved women rarely make history.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My doily I just finished. I have to add the descriptions afterwards...so it doesn't take as long for uploading!


Beautiful delicate designs and work. I have never used a doily in my life but I love yours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson was not feeling great today, he's teething, poor little darling. 💞


Poor little soul. Our youngest is too - waking his Mum up at 5 - 5.30 every day needing cuddles. Don't see why cutting teeth needs to be such hard work. Sending a hug to Jackson, hope he feels better soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still photogenic, though!


 :thumbup: Isn't he just.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey has gone to priority #2 as I swatch for my daughter's shrug I have promised. Hate swatching, but I am uncertain of the yarn gauge- no ball bands, from an abandoned project that was too large, going back too many years..


I hate swatching too. I know it isn't a waste of time but it always feels like it. I want to get started. Hard to believe my family thinks I am a patient person but then they don't hear th internal cursing. :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I keep a bag of skirts and tee shirts by my knitting chair. When my hands get too tired from knitting, I can just grab the scissors _(why is that word plural? Is it because it has two blades that come together to make it work? Same with pants - does two legs justify the pluralization of a word? But, I digress!)_ and spend a few minutes cutting strips. When I have spare time - what a novel concept! - I will get some rag rugs woven. Easy peasy!


Spare? time. Have heard it exists but forgotten what it feels like.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Poor little soul. Our youngest is too - waking his Mum up at 5 - 5.30 every day needing cuddles. Don't see why cutting teeth needs to be such hard work. Sending a hug to Jackson, hope he feels better soon.


Thank you Linda. Sending a hug to your little one, hope he feels better soon too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: Isn't he just.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's not yet 10am and people are picking their spots on the beach already. We are back in our room, relaxing, and enjoying the view, and going to head on out for a walk in a little but. No rush!
> 
> Sue


Now isn't that a lovely thought - "No rush". :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Finished this little Zigzag Sweater yesterday. It's supposed to be a picot cast on. I tried and it was not very neat, I need to practice it. So I just crocheted a picot edge when I had finished. Sorry ladies, not blocked, but probably should be.💞


Really cute, Ros. Lucky child who wears it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Certainly plan to. These are quiet days on our own, before we head to the Outer Banks for a week, sharing a beach house with daughter and family. With two little ones, I am sure it will not be quiet, but we will enjoy that joyful Noise!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:" Joyful noise" is what I hope we get too. Our daughter and grandsons descend on us tomorrow for a few days. Hope little one isn't too bothered by the teething but we will provide plenty of distractions. Our quiet time will come a little later. You are definitely getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well behaved women rarely make history.


 :thumbup: Love it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda. Sending a hug to your little one, hope he feels better soon too!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros. I will enjoy passing it on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it sounds like my kind of time you are having. I am enjoying it :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Well behaved women..." That's great! And very true!

What a beautiful little sweater, Ros!

Enjoy your family time and "joyful noise", all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Finished this little Zigzag Sweater yesterday. It's supposed to be a picot cast on. I tried and it was not very neat, I need to practice it. So I just crocheted a picot edge when I had finished. Sorry ladies, not blocked, but probably should be.💞


It's beautiful, Ros! You do such lovely work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well behaved women rarely make history.


I love this quote!! It's great!

Sue, thanks for more pictures. We have been to the Outer Banks. Enjoy.

Gorgeous little sweater, Ros. And a beautiful picture of Jackson. Hope his teething clears up soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful delicate designs and work. I have never used a doily in my life but I love yours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my!! and I have them all over the place ... sure cuts down on the dusting ...

Sue that looks like so much fun... one summer when I was something like 20 I thought the best way to get into shape was to ride a bike like that up and down the streets selling ice cream... I had to get bonded and go through so many hoops for this company and quit the first week..LOL I just didn't have the strength I do now to peddle it every where... but it was fun and the kids all loved it when they heard my bell


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well behaved women rarely make history.


touche'


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the sunrise, Sue. What a peaceful relaxing scene. You really are due some rest and relaxation and I hope you and your daughter are doing good.

KX, your work is just absolutely wonderful. Your winter scarf and doily look perfect

Linda, that plum color is gorgeous. Am wishing that yarn was in my yarn basket. I can just feel that lush yarn running through my fingers. Your shawl will be gorgeous when finished.

I hope your are finished with your bouts of vertigo also, Melanie. It must be a frustrating thing to have happen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well behaved women rarely make history.


So true.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my!! and I have them all over the place ... sure cuts down on the dusting ...


Have you ever noticed that if you leave them undisturbed for a while (on purpose for this effect, of course, not from slovenliness) that you get a very delicate lace pattern in the dust?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Have you ever noticed that if you leave them undisturbed for a while (on purpose for this effect, of course, not from slovenliness) that you get a very delicate lace pattern in the dust?


Those lace patterns are so beautiful that they should not be disturbed.  That's my take on the whole thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--thanks for the idea of jar matts but what are they?

Sue--we will be having frost tonite and gardens are just going in--like tomato and pepper and basil time. They may be in trouble. Your weather is like ours but not as bad. It all sounds good for you. Beautiful beach and sun and quiet and then family. Enjoy.

Melanie--Well behaved ladies never make it. Years ago in a business women's group there was a speaker who promoted acting outside the box. Read a number of articles for women saying the same thing. And following all those rules which often make no sense at all, is way too boooooring in life.

Ros--your pink baby sweater is adorable and so well done.''

KX--your lace samplers and doily are wonderful. You do such excellent fine crochet work and your knitting is not shabby either.

Jane--your metaphor may have been a little mixed but works just fine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends: left here at 11am & got back at 4:30.

So I finally have a UFO turned FO - good thing we went the extra week: socks for my friend - one of the people that I had lunch with.

This is my favourite sock pattern - especially when using self-patterning yarn. I love starting with the toe so that you can try the sock on to check the size of the foot. Also you can knit until you run out of yarn, if you want. I especially like the foot shaping: the gusset & heel seams are lovely & clean. I do them two-at-a-time so that I don't have to count rows.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great socks, Jane. I am so pleased you have a FO


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some temptation:

Drift Raglan Increase Shawl
by Sonja Bargielowska 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drift-raglan-increase-shawl

Clear Creek Shawl
by Madeleine Ballard 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clear-creek-shawl

By the same designer:
Ripple Buttons Stay On Shawl 
http://knitwritebitch.blogspot.fr/2014/08/ripple-buttons-stay-on-shawl.html

Leafy Buttons Stay Put Shawl 
http://knitwritebitch.blogspot.fr/2014/08/leafy-buttons-stay-put-shawl.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That was the monster trucks last year. ...


Ah - now I remember.
I hope that you can profit from this relaxing time with Paul & then fully enjoy the Joyful Noise.
(That makes me think of a cute Precious Moment cross-stitch pattern that I have.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are a bit different, Jane. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Great socks, Jane. I am so pleased you have a FO


Thanks - me, too!
I just have the BO left on Affinity - hopefully I'll get that done tomorrow - started anyway - not sure how long it will take. Took forever to do the last beaded row - with a bead on every other stitch.
Tonight I am going to do a few more rows on my test knit - can't work too long on it in the evening because it requires my attention, then I'll finish my Spring Fling clue & do a bit on Montego (I hope) - haven't been able to get at it for a few days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are a bit different, Jane. ..


Is it just me or do those last couple look like they need to be blocked more?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends: left here at 11am & got back at 4:30.
> 
> So I finally have a UFO turned FO - good thing we went the extra week: socks for my friend - one of the people that I had lunch with.
> 
> This is my favourite sock pattern - especially when using self-patterning yarn. I love starting with the toe so that you can try the sock on to check the size of the foot. Also you can knit until you run out of yarn, if you want. I especially like the foot shaping: the gusset & heel seams are lovely & clean. I do them two-at-a-time so that I don't have to count rows.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Congrats on an FO. I like the sock colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a trooper Jackson is. I hope those teeth break through soon also.
> 
> Will this be like the shrug you just made for yourself, Julie?
> 
> Happy Painting, Elizabeth! We will try our best to carry on.


No it is a vaguely lacy pattern- but I am having great difficulty following it- will have to ask Bronwen to find the source book again, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is a beautiful little sweater. :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I hate swatching too. I know it isn't a waste of time but it always feels like it. I want to get started. Hard to believe my family thinks I am a patient person but then they don't hear th internal cursing. :lol:


People have a perception of me as patient, and normally I am, but not when swatching!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Is it just me or do those last couple look like they need to be blocked more?


Yes you are right but I did like the ideas behind them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - me, too!
> I just have the BO left on Affinity - hopefully I'll get that done tomorrow - started anyway - not sure how long it will take. Took forever to do the last beaded row - with a bead on every other stitch.
> Tonight I am going to do a few more rows on my test knit - can't work too long on it in the evening because it requires my attention, then I'll finish my Spring Fling clue & do a bit on Montego (I hope) - haven't been able to get at it for a few days.


That is seriously busy! I am impressed!! I am reeling from struggling with getting the Madryn charts correct. I am getting there slowly. I am going to do some quiet knitting on my pi shawl.....it is easier.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I am going to do some quiet knitting on my pi shawl.....it is easier.


Good plan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great socks, Jane. I am so pleased you have a FO


Lovely socks Jane and lovely coloured yarn .I've been looking for pretty sock yarn for ages nothing at all anywhere near where I live. One so called LYS didn't even sell sock yarn at all
Sonja


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely socks Jane and lovely coloured yarn .I've been looking for pretty sock yarn for ages nothing at all anywhere near where I live. ...


Thank you, Sonya 
This is Patons Kroy - pretty sure that's available n the UK. I really love the self-patterning yarns.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> This is Patons Kroy - pretty sure that's available n the UK. I really love the self-patterning yarns.


Thank you I have put it into my phone and will have a look for it if I ever get near a decent LYS 
Sonja


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Is it just me or do those last couple look like they need to be blocked more?


No, I do not think that it is just you. Blocking would finish them off so nicely.

Congratulations! Another WIP to cross off your list! :thumbup: Your socks look great, Jane!

I really like the two ravelry patterns you posted today. There are so many possibilities for them. :lol:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> This is Patons Kroy - pretty sure that's available n the UK. I really love the self-patterning yarns.


Ooh, I think I have that yarn in that colorway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... Your socks look great, Jane! ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends: left here at 11am & got back at 4:30.
> 
> So I finally have a UFO turned FO - good thing we went the extra week: socks for my friend - one of the people that I had lunch with.
> 
> This is my favourite sock pattern - especially when using self-patterning yarn. I love starting with the toe so that you can try the sock on to check the size of the foot. Also you can knit until you run out of yarn, if you want. I especially like the foot shaping: the gusset & heel seams are lovely & clean. I do them two-at-a-time so that I don't have to count rows.


Great socks, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some temptation:
> 
> Drift Raglan Increase Shawl
> by Sonja Bargielowska
> ...


Gave in to your temptation - first 2 in my library. thank you, Jane.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Toni


You are very welcome! 

One day I am going to try it again. I think that I might even have that yarn. Bouncing in the pickup with teeny, tiny needles jiggling all over was not the time to try to start.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is it just me or do those last couple look like they need to be blocked more?


Quite a lot more, I think , Jane. They could be stunning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Did anyone else get the email about opening that yarn for a year contest to international knitters? They said to share a link, but I didn't see it. (Argyle Sheep) There are still a couple of days left, if anyone has the correct info. Sorry!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> People have a perception of me as patient, and normally I am, but not when swatching!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I have put it into my phone and will have a look for it if I ever get near a decent LYS
> Sonja


Have you looked at Deramores on line, Sonja? Don't know if you have Abakhan (I always want to call it AzKaban in your neck of the woods but I have bought great sock yarn from there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great socks, Jane.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Did anyone else get the email about opening that yarn for a year contest to international knitters? They said to share a link, but I didn't see it. (Argyle Sheep) There are still a couple of days left, if anyone has the correct info. Sorry!


Yes I got that email, but did not find anything to follow up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Did anyone else get the email about opening that yarn for a year contest to international knitters? They said to share a link, but I didn't see it. (Argyle Sheep) There are still a couple of days left, if anyone has the correct info. Sorry!


I got the email 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Have you looked at Deramores on line, Sonja? Don't know if you have Abakhan (I always want to call it AzKaban in your neck of the woods but I have bought great sock yarn from there.


No never heard of Abakhan . Now I know what to look for I will look on Deramores especially as I've just got a code of them for free delivery and so much off can't remember exactly how much 
Sonja


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> People have a perception of me as patient, and normally I am, but not when swatching!


Right on! Me too!

Jane, love you socks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love you socks.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends: left here at 11am & got back at 4:30.
> 
> So I finally have a UFO turned FO - good thing we went the extra week: socks for my friend - one of the people that I had lunch with.
> 
> This is my favourite sock pattern - especially when using self-patterning yarn. I love starting with the toe so that you can try the sock on to check the size of the foot. Also you can knit until you run out of yarn, if you want. I especially like the foot shaping: the gusset & heel seams are lovely & clean. I do them two-at-a-time so that I don't have to count rows.


Those socks look great, Jane!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look what happens when I go out. 6 more pages to read!!!!!

The saga of my Knit Pick needle dilemma continues--but with some hope. Bev, my travels today took me close to a wonderful kitchen & knife store and found those jar 'mats' there. Also found some reusable tea balls that look like they will stay closed when using Nothing like having fine tea leave leaking out of your tea ball when you are ready to drink. Also called Knit Picks and they made a couple of suggestions like wrapping the needle with rubber bands for a grin when tightening. We will see what happens when I try these suggestions.

Jane--funny seeing your sock yarn. The socks are great but the yarn is the same as I used in the socks I wore yesterday. Seeing yours is a bit like seeing a bit of yourself looking back at you. Mine are a dense lace pattern and used a different heel but not sure which. That Paton's yarn seems to hold up well. My socks are about 3 yrs old now and take some rough wear. I do prefer toe-up sock knitting, too. Hope your friend likes the ones you made for her.

Wore my socks to the local knitting group. There was only myself and this other woman there. And a man who was sitting in our area of the library thought it fabulous to see 'old fashioned' skills being used. Why, he even remembered his mother knitting when growing up. Then he got into critiquing my sweater and I thought 'Who is this guy? Should I blow him off?' Since it was at the library of a very small town I decided against this tactic and chose to engage him. Turns out he was an architect, high rises in NYC, and also writes, draws, paints, amongst other crafts. Then he realized who I was and exclaimed "I know all about you." That kind of statement always scares me as it can mean many things so I asked him. In his response he said I always thought to call you for work but dont know why I didn't. Love those comments. I usually say something mildly snotty like "too bad." When he left we invited him to visit with us again. We will see.

Hope everyone above the Mason-dixon line stays warm tonight. I can feel the temps dropping dramatically already and it is only 6:30 pm. Can't believe they are predicting frost in my area.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is it just me or do those last couple look like they need to be blocked more?


I think they need more blocking, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just got back from our little jaunt on the boat, dolphin watching. We both really enjoyed it although I wasn't really fast enough to get any good dolphin pics, although we saw a lot of them and I really loved seeing them. We did have a pic taking of us as we embarked on the boat, not that you can realy see a lot of us with our sunglasses and hats, but just proves we made it onto the boat. All in all, it was a very pleasant afternoon.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those socks look great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--funny seeing your sock yarn. The socks are great but the yarn is the same as I used in the socks I wore yesterday. ...


So funny how that happens.
I am glad to hear that they hold up well because I did a pair in the same yarn, different colourway, for another friend for Christmas & she has been wearing them almost constantly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Look what happens when I go out. 6 more pages to read!!!!!
> 
> The saga of my Knit Pick needle dilemma continues--but with some hope. Bev, my travels today took me close to a wonderful kitchen & knife store and found those jar 'mats' there. Also found some reusable tea balls that look like they will stay closed when using Nothing like having fine tea leave leaking out of your tea ball when you are ready to drink. Also called Knit Picks and they made a couple of suggestions like wrapping the needle with rubber bands for a grin when tightening. We will see what happens when I try these suggestions.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting man to talk to. He must have heard good things about your work so maybe now he has met you, he will call.
It is finally feeling warmer here. there really shouldn't be any more frosts here - but to quote you, Tanya, "We will see."


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just got back from our little jaunt on the boat, dolphin watching. We both really enjoyed it although I wasn't really fast enough to get any good dolphin pics, although we saw a lot of them and I really loved seeing them. We did have a pic taking of us as we embarked on the boat, not that you can realy see a lot of us with our sunglasses and hats, but just proves we made it onto the boat. All in all, it was a very pleasant afternoon.
> 
> Sue


Sounds lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Sounds like an interesting man to talk to. He must have heard good things about your work so maybe now he has met you, he will call.
> 
> It is finally feeling warmer here. there really shouldn't be any more frosts here - but to quote you, Tanya, "We will see."


Thanx for the good thought however that would be wishful thinking Linda. The man is 72 and retired. But given the number of people who wish I would disappear, a few good cheer leaders in my corner won't hurt.

I promised myself there would be no more heating my house this year. Think I will have to break down and start a fire shortly. May have to bring in the seedlings, too. Goodness knows where I can put them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sounds like a devine day out in the sun, on the water, no phones (hopefully) and lots of dolphins to ogle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else might be interested - I couldnt resist the marketing strategy. What a sap!

_ New Release Discount. The earlier you buy the more you save!

$1.50 for Friday 22 May 2015 09:00 GMT - 23:59 GMT
$2.50 for Saturday 23 May 2015 00:00 GMT - 23:59 GMT
$3.50 for Sunday 24 May 2015 00:00 GMT - 23:59 GMT
After that, it will go to the regular price of $5.50_

The Siren Scarf by Dominique Trad 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-siren-scarf

Some free patterns by the same designer - Weve seen some of them already:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Dominique%20Trad&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Really cute, Ros. Lucky child who wears it.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Ros. I will enjoy passing it on.


You're welcome, I knew that you would!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> "Well behaved women..." That's great! And very true!
> 
> What a beautiful little sweater, Ros!
> 
> Enjoy your family time and "joyful noise", all!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Ros! You do such lovely work.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love this quote!! It's great!
> 
> Sue, thanks for more pictures. We have been to the Outer Banks. Enjoy.
> 
> Gorgeous little sweater, Ros. And a beautiful picture of Jackson. Hope his teething clears up soon.


Thank you Bev, I really must ask Carmen how many more he has got to come through, poor little darling. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally got to look at the patterns you sent Jane. Like the Clear Creek Shawl very much. I see what people mean about two of them looking like they need more blocking. Wonder if they were blocked at all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Wonder if they were blocked at all.


Me, too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your pink baby sweater is adorable and so well done.''


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I went out for lunch today with a couple of friends: left here at 11am & got back at 4:30.
> 
> So I finally have a UFO turned FO - good thing we went the extra week: socks for my friend - one of the people that I had lunch with.
> 
> This is my favourite sock pattern - especially when using self-patterning yarn. I love starting with the toe so that you can try the sock on to check the size of the foot. Also you can knit until you run out of yarn, if you want. I especially like the foot shaping: the gusset & heel seams are lovely & clean. I do them two-at-a-time so that I don't have to count rows.


Sounds like you had a lovely lunch. Gorgeous socks Jane, what pattern did you use just in case I ever try to make them? Is it an easy pattern? Socks always look difficult to me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sonya
> This is Patons Kroy - pretty sure that's available n the UK. I really love the self-patterning yarns.


I love the self patterning yarns too!! Here's one on beautiful little Ivy Rose.💞
ETA I forgot to ask how much yarn does it take for a pair of socks Jane?😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely lunch.


It was - a lovely relaxing meal in a great atmosphere - outdoors, with Tango lying at my feet. The French are so relaxed about having animals around. We took all the time that we wanted with no pressure to clear off.


> Gorgeous socks Jane, what pattern did you use just in case I ever try to make them? Is it an easy pattern? Socks always look difficult to me. 💞


It is like so many other things - intimidating until you try it. 
The easiest thing to do is to refer you to my project page because all of the links that I used are noted.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jscaplen/basic-toe-up-socks-with-a-heel-flap


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love the self patterning yarns too!! Here's one on beautiful little Ivy Rose.💞


Sweet times two


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I forgot to ask how much yarn does it take for a pair of socks Jane?😀


Again - all info contained on my project page but a 100 g skein or 2x50g skeins is plenty. These used 72g - but you can knit to the end. You'd have to increase for the calf, though. I ran one skein out to match the staring point on the other to make them match - so a little bit wasted.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Did anyone else get the email about opening that yarn for a year contest to international knitters? They said to share a link, but I didn't see it. (Argyle Sheep) There are still a couple of days left, if anyone has the correct info. Sorry!


Yes I did get that email Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Speaking of dolphins Sue, a year after Rachel's kidney transplant she got to swim with them. The look on her face says it all.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...a year after Rachel's kidney transplant she got to swim with them. The look on her face says it all.💞


Wonderful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is like so many other things - intimidating until you try it.
> The easiest thing to do is to refer you to my project page because all of the links that I used are noted.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jscaplen/basic-toe-up-socks-with-a-heel-flap


I'm glad you had a lovely relaxing lunch and that Tango could enjoy the outing as well. They are not so relaxed about dogs here, but there are a few places you can take them and my favourite place to eat has a dogs are welcome here policy. 💞 I will definitely bookmark your project page, thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet times two


Thanks Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Again - all info contained on my project page but a 100 g skein or 2x50g skeins is plenty. These used 72g - but you can knit to the end. You'd have to increase for the calf, though. I ran one skein out to match the staring point on the other to make them match - so a little bit wasted.


Thanks Jane, I have been known to do that as well so that things matched.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love the self patterning yarns too!! Here's one on beautiful little Ivy Rose.💞
> ETA I forgot to ask how much yarn does it take for a pair of socks Jane?😀


The sweater is lovely and she's beautiful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Venting so ya'll can skip if you want. Grrr. I had to frog back the last two days of knitting on my sock. I barely got anything done on it since last week and I have to frog. Thankfully I put in a lifeline after the last chart. I debated putting one in since this chart is only one repeat and is fairly easy. So glad I did. Not glad that I needed it mind you. I did an extra row but decided that it would be ok, this is sock yarn, how tall is an extra row? No one will notice. Then a few rows later I dropped a stitch, picked it up ok but then dropped several more stitches. Picked them up too. The crochet hook is getting some action. Then somehow my count was off, there are only 54 stitches in a row and the count got off on a knit row. I counted the knit stitches (which I do regularly) and all was fine. When I did the next pattern row the count was off, so I don't know how it happened. Then I had some monster sized YO's a couple rows back. So I tinked to the YO row and re-did them. After all the tinking and reknitting I lost what row I was on. Yes I use a row counter but still managed to mess that up. Must have been that extra row. So I frogged back to the lifeline and will start again after I get off of the computer. Sigh. Venting over.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful!


Ditto!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a great day Sue. Glad you were able to see the dolphins. Sometimes worrying about getting a photo gets in the way of just enjoying the view.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like you had a good day too Jane. Nice to hear Tango is ok.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ivy Rose again and 1 year later. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> The sweater is lovely and she's beautiful!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Venting so ya'll can skip if you want. Grrr. I had to frog back the last two days of knitting on my sock. I barely got anything done on it since last week and I have to frog. Thankfully I put in a lifeline after the last chart. I debated putting one in since this chart is only one repeat and is fairly easy. So glad I did. Not glad that I needed it mind you. I did an extra row but decided that it would be ok, this is sock yarn, how tall is an extra row? No one will notice. Then a few rows later I dropped a stitch, picked it up ok but then dropped several more stitches. Picked them up too. The crochet hook is getting some action. Then somehow my count was off, there are only 54 stitches in a row and the count got off on a knit row. I counted the knit stitches (which I do regularly) and all was fine. When I did the next pattern row the count was off, so I don't know how it happened. Then I had some monster sized YO's a couple rows back. So I tinked to the YO row and re-did them. After all the tinking and reknitting I lost what row I was on. Yes I use a row counter but still managed to mess that up. Must have been that extra row. So I frogged back to the lifeline and will start again after I get off of the computer. Sigh. Venting over.


I'm so sorry that you had to frog and tink. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sue, it sounds like you are having a wonderful time. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love the self patterning yarns too!! Here's one on beautiful little Ivy Rose.💞
> ETA I forgot to ask how much yarn does it take for a pair of socks Jane?😀


What a huggable bundle she is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ivy Rose again and 1 year later. 💞


Too sweet for words. Those eyes are just open to the world.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ivy Rose again and 1 year later. 💞


Beautiful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Speaking of dolphins Sue, a year after Rachel's kidney transplant she got to swim with them. The look on her face says it all.💞


Yes, that is true. Such joy is palpable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After the harsh and long winter we had, so glad to see people relaxing and enjoying the outdoor world around us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ivy Rose looks like such a sweetie! Those sweaters/jumpers that her Nana made for her are very pretty, too. 

It looks like you are having a wonderful day, Sue!

How relaxing to have time like that with your friend and Tango at your feet. A special luncheon for sure.

What a nice compliment for you, Tanya, even if he is retired. Maybe now that he has met you in person, he will refer you to others. :thumbup: We can hope.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TL................
What a nice compliment for you said:


> Job referral would be great, but credibility in the community is even more important. And he also now sees me in a creative role which I think is very supportive and helpful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, what a sweetie. Little Ivy Rose. Love her name. The picture of Rachel is wonderful.

Tanya, I meant to explain what a jar mat was, but forgot. Glad that you found them. What a nice community contact you made in your knitting group. 

Sue, Sounds like you are having a wonderful time!! 

Jane, your lunch sounds so relaxing.  The Siren Scarf has been purchased and downloaded. 

So sorry, Melanie, for your trip to the frog pond. Sounds like you got stuck in the deeps.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360723-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

